#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-18
<vubuntor930> may anh cho em hoi minh danh lenh gi de xem dung luong  o dia minh da xai nhieu ha
<anyoneofus> vubuntor930: df -hT
<vubuntor930> doi so ji khong anh
<vubuntor581> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor581> minh vua cai ubuntu va cai cac goi khac qua  software center
<vubuntor581> xem phim tieng bi giat giat lam
<vubuntor581> co cach nao khac phuc ko
<vubuntor439> vao chat room nay bang phan mem irc ntn ah?
<vubuntor439> <ding>
<vubuntor439> ai cho em hoi voi
<chammua> tôi đã thử 1 số cách để chạy file .exe trên U...mà vẫn bị lỗi...kể cả khi chạy mono file.exe thì bị lỗi $: mono file.exe Cannot open assembly 'file.exe': File does not contain a valid CIL image.   có cách nào khắc phục vấn đề này xin giúp tôi
<v0ld3m0rt248> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<chammua> tôi cũng đã thử chạy bằng cách file.exe -> thuộc tính -> quyền -> kích chọn thực thi: cho phép thực thi tập tin như là chuương trình. Thì bị lỗi  cảnh báo: http://cB5.upanh.com/21.495.28447034.Ooz0/errorpix.png
<chammua> có cách nào để chạy được file.exe trong trườngh ợp này không ?
<vubuntor893> hj
<vubuntor893> ai o day giup minh voi??
<vubuntor893> hello
<vubuntor307> hi
<hungnv> http://www.thanhnien.com.vn/news/Pages/200816/234614.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Linux: Hệ điều hành mạnh, giao diện thân thiện | Thanh Niên Online (at www.thanhnien.com.vn)
<progfou> “Tuy nhiên, gõ tiếng Việt trong các văn bản của AbiWord là một vấn đề rất khó khăn.” ???
<progfou> “Bộ gõ phổ biến, dễ cài và dễ sử dụng cho Ubuntu là xvnkb”
 * progfou wonder who wrote that…
<progfou> “Hiện tại, phiên bản mới 8.04 HardyHeron của Ubuntu […]” => ok, quá cũ rồi…
<vubuntor780> minh` su dung live cd lay lai menu boot thi no bao special device /dev/sda5 does not exist mo gparted len thi sda5 hok co' du lieu gio` pai lam sao
<_Tux_> vubuntor780: bạn cài như thế nào ?
<vubuntor780> minh hok cai minh` cai win xong thi` lay lai boot grub thoi
<vubuntor985> mình c1 thể giúp gì không ^^
<vubuntor780> ext4 bi loi va` hok the boot dc gio` lam sao
<vubuntor985> nó hiện ra thông bao gì bạn
<vubuntor985> :)
<vubuntor049> ext4 bi loi hok the tao menu boot vay du lieu minh de trong do lam the nao` lay ra????
 * _Tux_ 2 thông báo lỗi của bạn vubuntor049 và vubuntor985 khó hiểu vãi
<vubuntor049> minh` chay lenh nay sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<vubuntor049> va` day la` may bao' special device /dev/sda5 does not exist
<vubuntor985> bạn thử dùng cd hay usb boot vào lấy hết dữ liệu ra thử xem
<vubuntor985> còn lỗi kia thì chịu mình chưa gặp bao giờ
<vubuntor985> ^^!
<_Tux_> vubuntor049: tức là nó không tồn tại
<_Tux_> vậy thui
<vubuntor049> minh` dang dung live cd de lay lai menu boot thi` no' bao "special device /dev/sda5 does not exist". Vao` gpartder kiem tra thi` no bao o? bi loi
<vubuntor049> bay gio` minh` chi? muon' lai lai du~ lieu.
<_Tux_> vubuntor049: cái này mình chịu
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor985> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux/49997-dev-sda1-missing.html
<vubuntor985> bạn đọc thử xem
<vubuntor049> du` sao cung thank :((
<vubuntor985> mà bạn dùng distro nào vậy
<vubuntor985> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/suse-novell-60/mount-problem-dev-hda1-does-not-exist-497322/
<bksupybot> Title: mount problem /dev/hda1 does not exist (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<vubuntor985> http://fixunix.com/hardware/8506-mount-special-device-dev-scd0-does-not-exist.html
<bksupybot> Title: mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist (at fixunix.com)
<vubuntor985> good night moi người
<vubuntor985> ^^
 * vubuntor047 
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-19
<QuangNguyen> :P
<nobawk> :3
 * ubuntu335 lau lam 
<ubuntu335> roi moi vao laij
<ubuntu335> hi all
<nobawk> ờ há :3
<QuangNguyen> :) hi all
<vubuntor276> ai giúp mình cái lỗi này với
<vubuntor276> The installation could have failed because of an error in the corresponding software package or it was cancelled in an unfriendly way. You have to repair this before you can install or remove any further software.
<vubuntor276> lúc cài phần mềm là bị nà
<vietred> các bác cho e hỏi tí, làm sao để mình cấu hình đc firewall trong ubuntu nhỉ?
<_Tux_> vietred: google
<_Tux_> howtoforge.com hướng dẫn chi tiết rồi
<vietred> oạch, ubuntu ko bật firewall default :-S
<vietred> thanks bác _Tux_,  sẽ học bác câu trả lời chí lí là google :))
<_Tux_> vietred: bác để người ta google hộ
<_Tux_> thì rồi bác cũng lại google lại thôi
<vietred> :D
<vietred> e quên mất câu "dân ta phải biết sử ta, cái gì ko biết phải tra google" :))
<vubuntor888> chào mọi người
<vubuntor888> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor888> :s
<vubuntor888> sao khi khởi động ubuntu máy mình lại báo
<vubuntor888> Try (hd0,0): NTFS5 trong ubuntu
<_Tux_> vubuntor888: bạn cài Ubuntu bằng Wubi
<vubuntor888> vang
<vubuntor888> bạn hepl mình với
<_Tux_> vubuntor888: tức là giờ không vào được
<vubuntor888> vâng
<vubuntor888> no cứ báo lỗi như vậy thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor888: cài lại
<_Tux_> vubuntor888: check cái ổ cài xem
<vubuntor888> em cài lại bao nhiêu lần rồi
<vubuntor888> check ntn ah
<vubuntor888> :S
<_Tux_> vubuntor888: cái đó bạn xài Windows nhiều phải rõ hơn mình chứ
<vubuntor582> hi
<vubuntor582> chào các bạn
<_Tux_> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor582> bạn cho mình hỏi làm sao để kết nối wifi, mình dùng ubuntu 10
<nobawk> vào network manager?
<vubuntor582> à
<nobawk> cái hình 2 cái máy tính
<nobawk> hay cột sóng gì đó đó
<vubuntor582> mình click vào biểu tượng sóng
<vubuntor582> phía góc trên bên phải
<nobawk> ờ chính nó
<vubuntor582> thì máy báo là firmware missing
<vubuntor582> mình có theo file help
<nobawk> thế thì cài firmware vào
<vubuntor582> là dùng driver của windows
<nobawk> card gì vậy?
<vubuntor582> nhưng ko đc
<vubuntor582> vẫn báo là firmware missing
<vubuntor582> dù khi cài xong driver đã báo là ready
<nobawk> uh
<nobawk> copy cái firmware qua
<vubuntor582> card của mình là dell wireless card
<nobawk> hoặc cài fireware vào
<nobawk> vubuntor582: vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> vubuntor582: lspci
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor582
<ubot2> vubuntor582: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor582> hiện tại mình đang log vào windows
<nobawk> vào linux chạy lệnh kia đi
<vubuntor582> ok, mình log vào ubuntu rồi hỏi tiếp nhé
<nobawk> nếu là card broadcom thì dùng driver sta
<nobawk> vubuntor582: uh, vào linux rồi dùng mạng có dây vào đây
<vubuntor194> chao cac ban
<vubuntor194> nobawk oi
<nobawk> uh
<vubuntor194> ban nãy mình có hỏi wifi đó
<nobawk> vubuntor194: chạy lệnh kia chưa
<vubuntor194> lệnh thế nào
<nobawk> vubuntor194: lspci | grep -i netwỏk
<vubuntor194> vào ubuntu mình cũng ko vào kênh chat này dc luôn
<nobawk> vubuntor194: lspci | grep -i network
<nobawk> vubuntor194: có mạng có dây ko?
<nobawk> vubuntor194: ko thì copy lệnh này lại
<nobawk> vào ubuntu
<nobawk> rồi chạy lệnh này trong terminal
<vubuntor194> có mạng có dây
<nobawk> rồi copy output qua đây
<vubuntor194> nhưng khi vào trang này trong ubuntu
<nobawk> vubuntor194: có mạng có dây thì làm gì mà ko vào đc đây :3
<vubuntor194> thì có thông báo là ấn vào nút connect
<nobawk> vubuntor194: vào đc google ko?
<vubuntor194> nhưng ko có nút đó để ấn
<nobawk> vubuntor194: chắc nó ở dưới đó
<vubuntor194> lý do ko vào đc đây là thế
<nobawk> vubuntor194: ko thì thử vào webchat.freenode.net
<nobawk> vubuntor194: vào đc mà :3
<nobawk> check lại đi
<vubuntor194> nó cũng ko hiển thị chuỗi capcha để gõ giống như khi mình vào bằng windows
<nobawk> vubuntor194: bạn có dùng no script gì ko?
<nobawk> vubuntor194: thử refresh trang đó xem
<nobawk> vào linux đi
<nobawk> vì vào đó có thể cài phần mềm luôn :3
<vubuntor194> kết quả chạy lệnh ban nãy thế này: broadcom corporation bcm4311 802.11b/g wlan (rev 01)
<nobawk> !pidgin
<ubot2> Pidgin là một trình chat nhiều dịch vụ (Multi Protocols Instant Messages) hay nhất trên Linux. Nó có thể dùng để chat Yahoo, G!Talk, MSN, ICQ, AIM, IRC. Đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=552
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn sử dụng Pidgin - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor194> chỗ mình dùng mạng phải qua proxy
<nobawk> vubuntor194: thì vào firefox cấu hình proxy
<vubuntor194> trong ubuntu có cài sẵn empathy
<vubuntor194> nhưng empathy lại ko hỗ trợ proxy
<nobawk> xài empathy vào irc cũng đc
<vubuntor194> nên ko chat duoc
<nobawk> theo mình biết thfi bạn có thể dùng driver b43 đi kèm luôn với ubuntu
<nobawk> hoặc dùng driver broadcom STA
<nobawk> gỡ cái driver kia đi
<nobawk> vubuntor194: còn cái số phía trước nó là gì?
<vubuntor194> số gì phía trước?
<vubuntor194> cái mình gõ
<vubuntor194> là toàn bộ kết quả khi chạy lệnh pspci
<vubuntor194> lspci
<nobawk> vubuntor194: lspci -nn | grep -i network
<nobawk> vubuntor194: chạy lệnh đó
<vubuntor194> đúng rồi
<vubuntor194> chạy lệnh mới hả
<nobawk> vubuntor194: chạy lại đi
<vubuntor194> ok
<nobawk> vubuntor194: xem cái pci id là gì
<vubuntor194> kết quả: network controller [0280] broadcom corporation bcm4311 802.11b/g wlan[14e4:4311] (rev01)
<nobawk> cái này ko phải cài thêm driver đâu
<nobawk> có sẵn driver rồi
<vubuntor194> vậy phải làm sao connect đc ?
<nobawk> driver ngon  là đằng khác
<nobawk> nên gỡ cái driver kia ra
<nobawk> qua windows chỉnh lại cái này
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> nếu vẫn ko đc
<nobawk> thì cài cái gói backport module vô
<vubuntor194> bạn nói rõ hơn được ko
<vubuntor194> nếu driver hiện tại đã tốt rồi
<vubuntor194> thì sao không bật kết nối dc
<vubuntor194> còn vào windows vẫn vào wifi dc
<vubuntor194> ngoài ra làm sao để vào được kênh chat này
<vubuntor194> vì mình như mình nói khi mình vào trang này tronglinux thì không hiển thị captcha cũng như nút connect
<nobawk> bình thường đi qua proxy vẫn đc mà
<nobawk> bạn có thể vào qua pidgin hoặc empathy
<nobawk> nếu ko bị chặn port 6667
<nobawk> vào thẳng irc mà ko cần qua web
<nobawk> cái card của bạn theo mình biết thì có hỗ trợ rồi
<nobawk> có thể ko vào đc
<nobawk> là do cái power management của windows
<nobawk> hoặc là do driver của ubuntu cũ, chưa cập nhật
<nobawk> cài backport module là cài driver mới hơn vào thế thôi
<nobawk> vubuntor194: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<bksupybot> Title: b43 - Linux Wireless (at linuxwireless.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor194: theo như ở đây thì đã đc hỗ trợ
<vubuntor194> cho mình hỏi dùng empathy thế nào để vào đc kênh chat này ?
<vubuntor194> nó có hỗ trợ connect qua proxy ko
<vubuntor194> bạn nói là có thể do power management là thế nào ?
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<vubuntor194> khi mình log vào windows thì đèn wifi sáng
<nobawk> đọc cái này
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor194: và cài thêm cái b43-fwcutter xem sao
<vubuntor194> còn khi mình log vào linux thì đèn wifi tắt
<nobawk> vubuntor194: bạn gỡ cái driver bạn cài ra
<nobawk> sau đó cài b43-fwcutter vào
<nobawk> trong windows làm cái này
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor194> mình log vào window
<vubuntor194> trong mục properties của card mạng ko có power management
<vubuntor194> và trong device manager thì hiển thị tên card mạng là dell wireless 1390 wlan mini-card
<nobawk> ko có power management thì bỏ qua luôn
<nobawk> thế gỡ cái driver bạn cài ra
<nobawk> rồi cài cái b43-fwcutter vào xem có đc ko
<nobawk> ko đc thì cài backport modules
<nobawk> sẽ ổn thôi
<vubuntor194> ok, cám ơn bạn nhé
<nobawk> ko có chi
 * vubuntor439 các anh cho em hỏi máy của em đang sử dụng ubuntu 10.10 vậy em có nên up lên 11.4 không?
<vubuntor439> Cấu hình máy của em không có hổ trợ 3D:(\
<nobawk> 11.04 đã release đâu
<vubuntor439> nobawk: em hỏi chức mà^^ bản beta cuối cùng rồi còn gì?
<vubuntor439> nobawk: em thấy ngoài cái  unity ra thì ubuntu 11.04 chẳng cải tiến hơn 10.10 mấy
<vubuntor439> nobawk: thế lboffice bằng oo(sử dụng vẫn ổn thất thế cũng vậy) còn ff4 thì tự cài cũng được
<vubuntor439> nobawk: vậy có nên up không anh
<vubuntor439> nobawk: máy không  hỗ trợ 3D thì sử dụng bản 11.04 chế độ classic Desktop thì thà sử dụng giao diện Macbuntu cho ubuntu 10.10 còn đẹp hơn
<vubuntor161> co 1 file trong home bi khoa
<vubuntor161> em mo dc ra roi
<vubuntor161> nhung ko copy pase vao dc
<vubuntor161> cac anh giup em voi
<vubuntor161> em ko the copy pase vao file LAMPP duoc
<vubuntor161> cac anh giup em voi
<AcerAspire> Có ai dùng ubuntu phát đc wifi k ạh?
<AcerAspire> :-(
<AcerAspire> BUZZ!!!
<Guest27827> hi
<Guest27827> chao moi nguoi
<C4NoC> afterlastangel: è
<C4NoC> afterlastangel: bữa giờ trốn đâu?
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: bửa giờ làm mệt quá
<afterlastangel> tối ko on nỗi chơi game :(
<C4NoC> mợ
<C4NoC> xl quá nha
<C4NoC> mềnh cũng làm nà
<C4NoC> afterlastangel: mệt chơi game mới hết mệt
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: sinh viên thực tập bị đè đầu cửi cổ làm nhiều việc quá, nên xin đi làm chính thức luôn rồi :D
<C4NoC> á
<C4NoC> D:
<vubuntor369> g9 cả nhà
<C4NoC> D:
<vubuntor369> có vẻ như không ai gặp rắc rối một ngày hoàn hảo nhỉ
<C4NoC> D:
<vubuntor369> :)
<vubuntor723> mẹ ơi
<vubuntor723> cái urbanterror sao h nó nặng khiếp
<vubuntor723> !
<vubuntor723> 1GB lận
<n2i> lol
<Tux|zZz> vubuntor723: làm gì đến nhở
<Tux|zZz> vubuntor723: mà có làm sao
<Tux|zZz> Games là phải nặng
<Tux|zZz> chưa kể chơi chỗ nào cũng được
<vubuntor723> biết vầy
<Tux|zZz> Linux, MAC, Windows
<vubuntor723> dưng mà xóa mất bản cũ rồi
<vubuntor723> h muốn chơi down lại cũng nản
<vubuntor723> :)
<vubuntor411> Can giup ve active driver cho card wifi ! hien minh dang cai ban ubuntu 10.04 tren may n218 plus co card wifi broadcom 802.11n ! install tren hard disk thi ko the active duoc card nay, khi boot bang usb va chay thu ubuntu thi ok active duoc ! mong moi nguoi chi cac fix
<Tux|zZz> nobawk: help kìa
<vubuntor411> a` hien tai may' minh dual boot win7 va ubuntu
<vubuntor411> online ma sao hok co ai vay troi'
<vubuntor877> ai lam on giup em voi dc khong
<vubuntor877> ai lam on giup em dc khong
<vubuntor720> trong ubuntu co phan mem nao de up web len host ko a
<vubuntor720> tuong tu nhu cutepro tren win vay
<vubuntor720> cac anh cho em xin y kien
<vubuntor720> em ko biet go tu khoa tim kiem nhu the nao ca
<vubuntor720> giup em voi
<kid__> vubuntor720: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=3332
<bksupybot> Title: [Hỏi] Phần mềm giống CuteFTP bên window - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> mãi mới nhớ
<kid__> firezilla
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-20
<vubuntor587> cac ban cho hoj? lenh ket thuc hoan toan chuoong trinh linux la gj!
<nobawk> kill
<nobawk> kill -9 pid
<nobawk> killall -9 X
<vubuntor587> a. shutdown -h now, b.down -h now, c. shutdowwn -r now, d.shutdown -i0 now chon cau nao!
<nobawk> tắt máy hả?
<nobawk> man shutdown :))
<vubuntor587> ko co, lenh thoat ra khoi linux ak! chu hong phaj tat may!
<vubuntor587> mjnh dang lam ktra ve rethatlinux!, moi hoc nen ko bjtt ji hjt, mong cac ban jup jum! cam on nhju!
<vubuntor587> cho mjnh hoj!  trong cahc ma hoa mat ma voi win NT4 va win 2000, cau lenhj nao bj sai trong nhng cau lenh ma chung ta can thao tac de cau hinh samba cvhap nhan mat khau ma hoa la:
<vubuntor587> a. cat/etc/paswd| mksdpasswd.sh>/etc/samba/smbpasswd
<vubuntor587> b. chmode 600/etc/samba/smdpassd
<vubuntor587> c. encrypt passwords=yes
<vubuntor877> iii
<vubuntor877> oaif
<vubuntor877> tuÆ°j ddoongj kinh quuas
<vubuntor877> koo ddaÆ°tj duoÆ°cj teeen acc
<vubuntor877> gox tieeng viet cung loi
<chemgiopro> oài
<chemgiopro> chơi kiểu này gõ được tiếng việt roài
<chemgiopro> hehe
<anyoneofus> chemgiopro: chém gió pro?
<chemgiopro> đại loại thế
 * _Tux_ kê dép hóng gió
<chemgiopro> Tux cho hỏi việc lưu log irc là do freenode tự động làm việc với ubuntu-eu.org hay ubuntu-vn có yêu cầu
<_Tux_> chemgiopro: #ubuntu-vn tự làm thui
<chemgiopro> public log kiểu này liệu có hay ko nhỉ?
<chemgiopro> mọi người có ai biết kênh IRC bằng nào khác dùng tiếng việt ko?
<chemgiopro> mọi người có ai biết kênh IRC nào khác dùng tiếng việt ko?
<_Tux_> chemgiopro: có cần hỏi 2 câu không >
<chemgiopro> hỏi 2 câu là sao
<chemgiopro> nội dung khác nhau mà
<_Tux_> gió thật =))
<_Tux_> chemgiopro: #vnluser, #vnut, #vndota #vithon #hanoilug + một số các khác không opensource nên không biết
<_Tux_> nhưng đó là ở freenode thui
<_Tux_> thích thì tạo lấy mấy kênh mà tự sướng cũng được mà
<chemgiopro> _Tux_ làm kiểu gì mà nick hiện lúc màu xanh lúc màu đỏ thế?
 * _Tux_ không biết
<vubuntor488> em dùng virtualbox OES hôm qua update hôm nay không chạy được máy ảo
<vubuntor488> có bác nào chỉ giúp
<vubuntor488> em cài trong fedora 14
<vubuntor910> ai lam on chi cach cai ibus-unikey tren opensuse voi
<C4NoC> compile
<C4NoC> vubuntor910: opensuse hin`h nhu phai compile
<vubuntor910> vay lam sao compile
<C4NoC> ca`i ibus ibus qt va`o
<C4NoC> mấy cái development ấy
<C4NoC> gcc
<C4NoC> rồi down code ibus-unikey về
<C4NoC> .g ibus-unikey
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://code.google.com/p/ibus-unikey/
<bksupybot> Title: ibus-unikey - Vietnamese IM Engine for ibus - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<C4NoC> đó
<C4NoC> lấy về giải nén
<C4NoC> đọc hướng đẫn trong đó
<vubuntor910> :-ss
<daovanhoi> hế lô cả nhà
<daovanhoi> cho e hỏi
<vubuntor910> de thu
<daovanhoi> chạy dual win 7 và ubuntu.sau khi cài lại win7 thì sẽ mất file grub2,e làm y hệt như trong hướng dẫn của việc tạo lại file grub2 nhưng k được
<daovanhoi> lần trước
<daovanhoi> e k đọc kĩ tài liệu
<daovanhoi> làm từ a tới z
<daovanhoi> thì lại ok
<daovanhoi> lần này
<daovanhoi> chỉ gõ lệnh cập nhật lại grub 2
<daovanhoi> không được
<daovanhoi> bác n2i giúp e với
<daovanhoi> :)
<vubuntor459> may anh cho em hoi em cai 2 he dieu hanh U va win dow
<vubuntor459> em cai U truoc roi cai W khi boot khong co menu chon ma vao thang win
<vubuntor459> help
<vubuntor864> Có ai 0?
<nobawk> ko có ai
<n2i> có cái đuôi đẹp nhở
<n2i> 864
<vubuntor864> sao đẹp :-?
<n2i> thấy hay :3
<vubuntor864> mình đang muốn chuyển qua ubuntu từ win7
<vubuntor864> mà thấy ngại quá
<n2i> sao ngại?
<n2i> reboot chọn ubuntu ở boot menu -> xong :D
<vubuntor864> ngại cái cách đọc file của linux
<n2i> cách đọc file?
<vubuntor864> vì đọc không theo đuôi file mà theo header
<vubuntor864> mình mở thử dir có 1 triệu file
<vubuntor864> thì đọc mất tới 5 phút :|
<vubuntor864> trong khi win7 chỉ có 3 phút
<n2i> cậu luôn làm việc vs nhiều file thế à?
<vubuntor864> không biết có cách nào ép cho linux đọc theo extension 0?
<_Tux_> vubuntor864: dùng Windows 7 ấy
<_Tux_> nhanh hơn
<_Tux_> đẹp hơn
<n2i> hỏi các sn, lần đâu tiền nghe thấy vụ đó
<_Tux_> end story
<vubuntor864> nhưng win7 ngốn RAM quá
<n2i> XP :P
<vubuntor864> cứ toàn hiện thông báo sắp đầy RAM 4GB
<_Tux_> vubuntor864: thế thi mau thêm RAM
<_Tux_> mua*
<n2i> lol, 4G cơ mà
<vubuntor864> lên tới 95% thì bị crash hết chương trình
<vubuntor864> mới khởi động lên đã ngốn tới 67% RAM
<vubuntor864> mở Firefox, Chrome, Photoshop, Illustrator nữa là xong luôn
<vubuntor864> rất là ức chế
 * _Tux_ khuyên bạn vubuntor864 dùng Windows cho lành
<vubuntor864> thử ubuntu thấy chỉ có 260MB
<vubuntor864> cái cách đọc file của linux có khi nào gây hại HDD hơn Win 0 nhỉ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor864: Ubuntu ăn HDD như voi ăn mía
<n2i> vubuntor864: nghe vụ này hay nhỉ
<vubuntor864> ăn như thế nào?
<vubuntor864> còn cả vấn đề cài đặt software vào phân vùng khác nữa
<vubuntor864> có search nhưng thấy trên linux có vẻ hơi khó khăn: tạo nhiều /home, rồi phải chép qua chép lại
<vubuntor864> mình chỉ mới chạy thử ubuntu trên USB
<n2i> không hiểu lắm
<n2i> chép qua chép lại là sao nhỉ?
<vubuntor864> chép cái thư mục cache software gì đó của ubuntu
<n2i> chép làm gì nhỉ :-/
<vubuntor864> mình cũng 0 rõ, chắc là chép qua 1 /home khác để cài software trên phân vùng khác
<vubuntor864> Còn thêm vấn đề Download Manager, mình tải rất nhiều file nhỏ, toàn trên 30k file, trên Win dùng IDM rất ok, nhưng bên ubuntu thì lag kinh khủng
<n2i> 30k @@
<vubuntor864> 30 nghìn
<n2i> mớ đó thì wget hay aria2 nó làm ngon mà nhở
<_Tux_> vubuntor864: bảo rầu
<_Tux_> Windoof vô đối
<vubuntor864> có dùng aria2, nhưng khá khó quản lý
<vubuntor864> vô đối cái con khỉ, Win quản lý bộ nhớ kém quá
<vubuntor864> bực cả mình
<n2i> _Tux_: ;)
<_Tux_> vubuntor864: chưa dùng Ubuntu được bao lâu
<vubuntor864> các bạn dùng ubuntu mở bao nhiều soft thì hết RAM?
<_Tux_> đã bảo Ubuntu tốt là sao
 * _Tux_ thấy kêu xài trên USB lolz
<_Tux_> vubuntor864: 1
<vubuntor864> trước mắt cứ thấy khởi động lên chỉ có 260MB RAM thôi
 * n2i vốn RAM 1G, bus 667, chưa bao giờ hết
<vubuntor864> trong khi Win 7 toàn ngốn trên 1-1,2GB, 65% của 4GB RAM
<vubuntor864> bạn dùng vào công việc gì mới được chứ?
<C4NoC> hô hô
<C4NoC> start máy mềnh có 60MB
<C4NoC> máy có mỗi 1G ram
<C4NoC> mà xài mãi ko hết
<vubuntor864> mình start ubuntu 10.04 mặc định
<vubuntor864> cụ thể là bạn xài những soft nào lúc làm việc?
<C4NoC> chat
<C4NoC> firefox
<n2i> Jdownloader
<C4NoC> vài thứ linh tinh nữa
<C4NoC> hê hê
<vubuntor864> firefox mở bao nhiêu tab?
<C4NoC> 10
<n2i> cần cái gì là lôi cái đó lên, không cần phải băn khoăn :
<_Tux_> Virtualbox máy ảo XP 4G RAM
 * _Tux_ hết RAM
<C4NoC> =))
<C4NoC> _Tux_: chơi game trên máy ảo à
<vubuntor864> có bạn nào biết cách cài soft vào phân vùng khác k?
<C4NoC> mà 4G
<C4NoC> vubuntor864: mount nó lên chỗ khác
<_Tux_> C4NoC: ếu chơi được :((
<vubuntor864> không thấy chỗ nào hướng dẫn cả
<vubuntor864> trên Win chỉ cần chọn tới phân vùng khác là xong
<_Tux_> vubuntor864: thì mình bảo rồi
<_Tux_> dùng Windows đi mà
<vubuntor864> ubuntu không biết có chạy được sau khi cài không nữa
<_Tux_> cứ so sánh làm gì
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vubuntor864: đang dùng win à
<vubuntor864> vâng
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> thế thì giờ muốn gì
<vubuntor864> 1) ép linux đọc file theo kiểu extension thay vì đọc header của file
 * n2i thấy thế không hay
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor864> 2) cài soft vào phân vùng khác
<C4NoC> vubuntor864: chi vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor864: Ubuntu lởm lắm
<n2i> mount phân vùng khác vào
<_Tux_> không làm được như Uyn ;))
<vubuntor864> bạn đã làm chưa, mount không là sao :-?
<C4NoC> vubuntor864: thích xài thì xài
<C4NoC> đừng bê mấy cái của nợ của win sang
<vubuntor864> xài thì cũng phải để làm việc chứ bạn
<vubuntor864> chỉ là nhu cầu thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor864: thế kia không làm việc được à
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor864> chứ chat, nghe nhạc, duyệt web chơi chơi qua ngày thì không phải hỏi nhiều làm gì
<C4NoC> vubuntor864: mềnh kiếm cơm = nó đây
 * _Tux_ chết đói vì xài Linux
<C4NoC> :D
<vubuntor864> tùy chứ bạn, đâu phải ai cũng có cách kiếm cơm giống nhau
<vubuntor864> nhiều lúc muốn kiếm cơm 1 cách soft như software mà cũng đâu có được
<vubuntor864> chắc software thì phải soft hơn chứ
 * _Tux_ nghe ếu hiểu lol
<vubuntor864> không hiểu thì lặn cho nước nó trong
<vubuntor864> thấy toàn nói nhảm
 * _Tux_ kinh vkl
<vubuntor864> nếu cái gì có tệ thì cũng phải nói cho nó rõ rõ một chút, lảm nhảm thì khác gì não phẳng
<_Tux_> vubuntor864: toàn thứ cao siêu thế
 * _Tux_ vubuntor864 người não đek phẳng đang nói
 * _Tux_ hóng
<_Tux_> vubuntor864: não không phẳng nói đi bạn ?
<vubuntor864> @C4NoC: bạn kiếm cơm như thế nào với những tác vụ đơn giản như vậy?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thế mà đơn giản?
<C4NoC> thế phải làm thế nào nữa?
<_Tux_> C4NoC: đấy
<_Tux_> kiếm cái khó hơn làm đi =))
 * vietred cũng đang hóng và không tưởng tượng được kiếm cơm thế nào mà liên quan đến đọc ext thay header + cài soft vào phân vùng khác @_@
<C4NoC> of
<C4NoC> ò
 * C4NoC thấy cao siêu quá
 * vietred nghi phải sửa source code, nhưng vẫn chưa hiểu để làm cái gì :))
<C4NoC> code gì
 * _Tux_ gật gật
<_Tux_> C4NoC: linux + all apps
<_Tux_> :))
<vietred> "chắc software thì phải soft hơn chứ" <- ai giải thích hộ em câu này bác ấy nói cái gì
<_Tux_> vietred: *não* bạn ý không phẳng
<_Tux_> nên nói khó hiểu lắm
<_Tux_> :))
<C4NoC> thôi
<C4NoC> ko nói nữa
<mtngan88> giup e voi: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<_Tux_> mtngan88: bật SQL chưa ?
<vubuntor864> soft hơn là mềm dẻo, khả năng tùy biến cao hơn
<mtngan88> rui
<mtngan88> sql da bat rui
<vubuntor864> đọc file theo extension sẽ giảm truy xuất đến HDD hơn là đọc vào header của file
<_Tux_> mtngan88: có cái file kia ở thư mục kia không vậy ?
<vubuntor864> vì đã test thử thì thấy ubuntu đọc thư mục chứa nhiều file chậm hơn win
<mtngan88> ko co
<_Tux_> :)
<vietred> vubuntor864: 1 đống người bị lừa cho xơi virus cũng vì cái đọc ext đó bạn :-S, mà cái đó có nhiêu đâu
<_Tux_> mtngan88: khởi động lại coi nào
<_Tux_> chưa chạy thì chưa có sock
<_Tux_> sao connect được
<vietred> vubuntor864: mà rốt cuộc là bạn kiếm cơm kiểu gì?
<mtngan88> khi cai dat thi co
<_Tux_> vubuntor864: sợ hại HDD
<_Tux_> mtngan88: ...
<vubuntor864> hại và chậm nữa
<mtngan88> nhung khi upgrade thi ko con nua
 * _Tux_ bó tay
<mtngan88> ko hieu tai sao
<_Tux_> mtngan88: start lại coi nào
<_Tux_> /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<_Tux_> (phải mysqld hem nhở ?_
<vubuntor864> vietred: lừa trên win thì nói làm gì bạn, linux có kiểm tra lúc chạy mà lo gì
<vietred> vubuntor864: uh quên mất, rồi còn cái cài soft vào phân vùng khác?
<vubuntor864> như trên win là cài ở D: thay vì C:
<_Tux_> vubuntor864: thấy nói đến *soft*
<_Tux_> vậy thì cố gắng ngồi complie
<_Tux_> từng package :)
<C4NoC> vubuntor864: tap cai, xai di
<vubuntor340> ban Tux oi
<vietred> _Tux_: hình như không cần đâu
<C4NoC> roi biet no nhu the nao
<vubuntor340> o day ai choi urban terror co minh xon cai ip cua server viet nam di
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> _Tux_: kia
<C4NoC> suong nha'
<vubuntor340> ban Tux dau
<vubuntor340> cho xin cai IP cai
<_Tux_> vubuntor340: Server hả
<_Tux_> die rồi
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor340> e'c
<vubuntor340> the gio a e viet nam choi = server nao @@
<_Tux_> vubuntor340: kiếm mấy cái serv nước ngoài mà chơi
<vubuntor340> :(
<_Tux_> C4NoC: tài trợ server làm chỗ chơi Games đi
<vubuntor340> buon nhi
<_Tux_> vubuntor340: bạn muốn chơi hem
<C4NoC> _Tux_: dua $ day
<_Tux_> vubuntor340: ae mình làm ván
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> C4NoC: mẹ, donate cho ae lại còn
<vubuntor340> newbie ma
<_Tux_> serv thì toàn kéo JAV
<_Tux_> vubuntor340: chơi hem
<vubuntor340> co server ah
<_Tux_>  /join #vnut
<_Tux_> vubuntor340: đợi mình tạo :D
<vietred> vubuntor864: man apt.conf đọc phần DIRECTORIES
<vietred> bạn nãy chứng minh ubuntu không hề lởm như _Tux_ phán đi :))
 * _Tux_ Ubuntu lởm
<_Tux_> không cần phải bàn
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor340> lo?m a'
<_Tux_> vubuntor340: đợi chút create serv
<kid__> =))
<kid__> _Tux_: sướng nha
<vietred> mtngan88: cái lỗi bạn nói quen cực, chả nhớ mình sửa thế nào :))
<vietred> mtngan88: bạn thử cài xampp thử đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor340: vô đi
<vubuntor340> ip the nao
<_Tux_> server : mrtux.homelinux.org
<vubuntor340> port
<_Tux_> vubuntor340: cứ mặc định đi
<vietred> http://kenh14.vn/c47/20110420032156200/lai-cuoi-ra-nuoc-mat-voi-nhung-cau-van-sieu-bap-ngo.chn chết cười
<bksupybot> Title: Lại cười ra nước mắt với những câu văn "siêu bắp ngố" - Học đường - Kênh14.vn (at kenh14.vn)
<albel1205> mọi người cho em hỏi có cái trang down mấy cái source code cua software
<albel1205> cho ubuntu ah'
<albel1205> :D
<_Tux__> albel1205: enable src trong sources.list là được
<_Tux__> albel1205: còn muốn lấy bản mới hơn nữa thì vào homepage của phần mềm
 * _Tux__ lại một sn muốn *ê dít* source code chăng
<albel1205> enable file sources.list hả anh
<_Tux_> albel1205: ... deb-src
 * _Tux_ nghĩ bạn albel1205 nên tìm hiểu thêm về sources.list
<albel1205> :d
<albel1205> thanks mọi người
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-21
<raining_> ai giúp mình cái nhỉ
<raining_> mình cài ibus-qt4 rồi mà ko gõ được tiếng việt trên skype
 * _Tux_ không cài cái đó
<_Tux_> vẫn gõ được mừ ?
<raining_> ko được mà
<C4NoC> ubuntu a`
<C4NoC> chay qtconfig
<C4NoC> chinh bo go sang ibus
<raining_> C4NoC: ko có qtconfig luôn
<raining_> ubuntu mà ko phải kubuntu
<C4NoC> qtconfig tab may cai
<C4NoC> xem no co ra ko
<raining_> ko có
<raining_> hay phải cài qt4-qtconfig nhỉ
<C4NoC> tat nhien
<raining_> http://pastie.org/1817861
<bksupybot> Title: #1817861 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<raining_> ko được roài
<raining_> hiếp hiếp hiếp
* Topic unset by NgocNgoan on #ubuntu-vn
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<vubuntor004> toi dang su dung windows khi cai unbuntu co the su dung 2 hdh 1 luc duoc khong
<_Tux_> vubuntor004: được
<vubuntor171> alo
<vubuntor171> xin lỗi các bác làm ơn cho em hỏi
<vubuntor171> em dùng desktop nhưng cài bản ubuntu netbook edition có đc ko
<C4NoC> duoc
<C4NoC> nhung cai lam gi
<vubuntor171> vì em lỡ cài bản desktop rồi chuyển qua giao diện netbook nó bị giật
<vubuntor171> vì thế em cài lại hẳn bản netbook luôn
<C4NoC> cũng vậy à
<C4NoC> nó chung với nhau hết
<C4NoC> chỉ khác giao diện thôi
<vubuntor171> vâng thanks bác
<vubuntor171> em có search trên forum
<vubuntor171> có chỉ cách cài thêm netbook-luancher
<C4NoC> uh
<vubuntor171> nhưng nghe mọi người bảo lỗi nhiều
<vubuntor171> em vừa cài thử xong dùng thì được nhưng máy giật chạy rất khó chịu
<vubuntor171> không biết cài hẳn bản cho netbook có bị làm sao ko :|
<vubuntor171> nên em lên đây hỏi mọi người trước :|
<C4NoC> cung the
<C4NoC> ko khac nhau dau
<C4NoC> cau hinh may the nao
<vubuntor171> chip intel dual core e5700, VGA Geforce 9600GT
<vubuntor171> ram 2GB
<vubuntor171> hiện đang dùng song song window 7 và ubuntu :|
<C4NoC> cha`
<C4NoC> the ma` giat?
<C4NoC> the ca`i driver na`o
<vubuntor171> em lần đầu tiên sử dụng ubuntu nên ko biết driver gì hết
<vubuntor171> em chỉ biết dùng cái update manager
<vubuntor171> rồi update tất cả :)
<C4NoC> the a`
 * C4NoC cung lau ko dung ubuntu
<C4NoC> quen no the nao roi
<C4NoC> :D
<vubuntor171> =.=
<C4NoC> vao cai gi System > Adminis > hardware
<vubuntor171> em dùng driver Ndivia version 173.14.28
<C4NoC> the a`
<C4NoC> the ma` lai giat
<C4NoC> the thi menh chiu
<vubuntor171> chắc là do cái netbook-luancher nó lỗi :|
<vubuntor171> với cả em vừa setting max hiệu ứng của ubuntu cũng có vẻ hơi giật
<C4NoC> vao terminal go : glxinfo | grep render
<C4NoC> xem no ra cai gi
<vubuntor171> the program glxinfo ís currently not installed
<vubuntor171> you can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<C4NoC> o`
<C4NoC> cai vao
<vubuntor171> hix
<vubuntor171> xem phim HD trên ubuntu giật quá :(
<C4NoC> the driver co van de roi
<C4NoC> cai goi kia vao di
<vubuntor171> vậy em lên trang chủ Ndivia downlload driver về có đc ko nhỉ :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor171: mượt :x
<C4NoC> ko can
<C4NoC> sudo apt-get  install mesa-utils
<C4NoC> do
<C4NoC> cai vao
<vubuntor171> xong roi a
<C4NoC> vao terminal go : glxinfo | grep render
<C4NoC> ra cai gi
<vubuntor171> direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 9600 GT/PCI/SSE2     GL_NV_depth_buffer_float, GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp,      GL_NV_vertex_program3, GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,
<C4NoC> uhm
<C4NoC> glxgears
<C4NoC> chay cai do, xem bao nhieu FPS
<vubuntor171> Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate. 9783 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1954.730 FPS 8285 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1656.945 FPS 8205 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1638.663 FPS 14206 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2840.903 FPS
<vubuntor171> 10395 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2078.856 FPS
<vubuntor171> 8055 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1610.745 FPS
<vubuntor171> 8566 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1713.176 FPS
<C4NoC> ngon ma`
<vubuntor171> chiuj
<C4NoC> vay sao xem video cham dc
<vubuntor171> em xem phim hd bang VLC
<vubuntor171> giat tung len
<vubuntor171> co khi de em chup anh cho bac xem
<C4NoC> hd bao nhieu
<vubuntor171> 1080p
<vubuntor171> vo~ hinh
<vubuntor171> + giat tung
<C4NoC> ghe vay
<C4NoC> 720p thi sao
<vubuntor171> tiếng thì vẫn kêu còn hình thì giật
<vubuntor171> 720p thì ko giật lắm
<vubuntor171> nhưng xem ko chất lượng như sang bên win :|
<C4NoC> ko giat lam?
<C4NoC> may menh cui hon
<C4NoC> ma` xem 720p tren man hinh full HD co`n ko giat
<C4NoC> chay vlc tren terminal xem no bao gi
<vubuntor171> chạy như thế nào ạ :|
<C4NoC> vao terminal
<C4NoC> chay vlc
<vubuntor171> http://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/nguyen_lk/Screenshot-1.png
<vubuntor171> bác xem đi
<C4NoC> roi mo film ra xem
<C4NoC> no encode film = gi`+
<C4NoC> kiem may file mkv xem thu
<vubuntor221> hix
<vubuntor221> bác xem giúp em nhé :|
<C4NoC> vao terminal
<C4NoC> chay vlc
<C4NoC> roi mo film ra xem
<C4NoC> coi no' bao gi
<vubuntor221> number of reference frames exceeds max (probably corrupt input), discarding one
<C4NoC> the chac do no' encode lom
<C4NoC> kiem may file mkv cua tui nuoc ngoai lam thu
<vubuntor221> avcodec decoder error: more than 5 seconds òf late video => dropping frame
<vubuntor221> sau đó là cái gì... computer slow
<vubuntor221> đại loại thế
<C4NoC> uh
<C4NoC> cu kiem thu file mkv xom
<C4NoC> kiem may file mkv cua tui nuoc ngoai lam thu
<C4NoC> coi co bi ko
<vubuntor221> em chưa kiếm được :|
<vubuntor221> em chỉ có mấy file đuôi mp4
<vubuntor221> .pt
<vubuntor221> avi
<C4NoC> nhieu khi tui no encode lom
<C4NoC> rang kiem ma thu
<vubuntor221> mà em sang bên win xem nó ko bị lỗi thế này đâu =.=
<C4NoC> uh
<vubuntor221> thôi để em cài lại bản ubuntu cho netbook xem thế nào =.=
<_Tux_> C4NoC: lol
<vubuntor650> alo
<vubuntor650> co ai o day khong?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor650: hi
<anyoneofus> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor574> co ai k
<vubuntor574> aloooooooooooooo ?
<vietred> !hi | vubuntor574
<ubot2> vubuntor574: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor574> anh oi em muon viet lenh trong buntu thi lam sao de? mo? cua? so? de? co the viet lenh vay a ?
<vubuntor574> em moi tu. down tu. cai ubuntu 10.10  nen...
<vietred> accessories -> terminal
<vubuntor712> hello
<NgocNgoan> alo
<NgocNgoan> có bác nào biết add card eth0 trên U ko
<NgocNgoan> em cài U trên máy ảo Vbox
<NgocNgoan> ko hiểu sao ko thấy eth0 khi gõ ifconfig
<vietred> bạn xem lại trong cấu hình máy ảo đã có card mạng chưa?
<vietred> network adaptor ấy
<NgocNgoan> xem ở đâu nhỉ
<NgocNgoan> lúc đầu em cài trên Vbox
<NgocNgoan> sau đó nén thư mục máy ảo lại
<NgocNgoan> luc khac giải nén bật máy đó lên
<NgocNgoan> thì bị thấy trùng UUID
<NgocNgoan> rồi dùng tool đổi UUID
<NgocNgoan> đổi xong bật lên thì ko thấy eth0
<vietred> uh, rồi sao nữa?
<NgocNgoan> ko hiểu sao nũa
<vietred> bạn chọn cái máy đó -> setting
<NgocNgoan> sao nữa
<NgocNgoan> ????????
<vietred> rồi chọn tab network
<NgocNgoan> bác hướng dẫn tiếp đi
<vietred> 4 cái adaptor bạn có thấy cái nào enable ko?
<NgocNgoan> bác chờ chút để em halt cái máy này
<vietred> nếu ko có cái nào enable -> máy ảo không gắn card mạng -> không có eth
<vietred> nếu đã enable rồi mà vẫn ko thấy eth thì mình thua :D
<NgocNgoan> đã bật enable rồi
<NgocNgoan> hình như nó có thông báo đĩa chỉ MAC
<NgocNgoan> trường địa chỉ MAC bị lỗi gì đó
<NgocNgoan> giải quyết vấn đề này thế nào nhỉ
<vietred> bạn thử sinh lại địa chỉ MAC xem
<NgocNgoan> =  cách nào?
<vietred> có cái giấu mũi tên xanh ở cạnh ô địa chỉ MAC ấy
<NgocNgoan> trong phần setting phải ko ạ
<vietred> uh
<vietred> trong chỗ network adaptor ấy
<NgocNgoan> ok để em thử xem sao
<vietred> good luck
<NgocNgoan> bác có biết nguyên nhân vì sao thế ko
<NgocNgoan> hic
<NgocNgoan> vẫn lỗi như cũ
<NgocNgoan> đã refresh rồi mà vẫn ko thấy eth0
<vietred> thế ifconfig báo những gì?
<NgocNgoan> có mỗi lookback thôi
<NgocNgoan> còn lại chả thấy bất cứ thông tin nào cả
<vietred> lạ nhỉ
<NgocNgoan> rõ ràng thay đổi UUID của ổ cứng có vấn đề
<vietred> UUID thì liên quan gì đến network nhỉ? :-?
<NgocNgoan> em ko rõ nữa
<NgocNgoan> nhưng sau khi đổi thì nó bị thế
<vietred> bạn chụp cho mình xem cái chỗ network adaptor trong setting xem nào
<NgocNgoan> cái ổ cứng cũ có vấn đề gì đâu
<vietred> mình đổi UUID ào ào mà có sao đâu :-/
<vietred> thế ngoài cái network ra thì còn cái gì bị lỗi nữa ko?
<NgocNgoan> ko
<NgocNgoan> ko bị lỗi nào cả
<vietred> thế thì chắc ko liên quan đến UUID đâu
<NgocNgoan> http://www.mediafire.com/?fr6qaf53qpjuulk
<bksupybot> Title: van de card mang.png (at www.mediafire.com)
<NgocNgoan> bác xem trên link đó
<NgocNgoan> ??????????????
<vietred> quái thật
<NgocNgoan> sao rồi bác
<vietred> ifconfig eth0 up
<vietred> bạn dùng lệnh đó thử xem
<vietred> ifconfig -a
<NgocNgoan1> alo
<NgocNgoan1> bác có phương án nào giải quyết ko
<NgocNgoan1> ???????????
<vietred> đi có 1 tí mà NgocNgoan out mất tiêu roài :|
<vubuntor581> muon mo tai khoan root trong kubuntu 10.10 lam the nao vay moi nguoi? Xin tra loi giup
<_Tux_> vubuntor581: xài root làm gì ?
<vubuntor581> cai flash player no bat dung bang root
<vubuntor581> ban giup minh voi
<_Tux_> ...
<_Tux_> xài sudo là được rồi
<_Tux_> mà flash cài gói
<_Tux_> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> là nó tự có rồi
<_Tux_> việc gì phải cài thủ công
<vubuntor581> thanks!
<vubuntor308> chào
<vubuntor308> có ai giúp mình?
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor308> mình có máy laptop axioo, có hổ trợ Linux, mình đã cài XP rồi, có chừa 1 phân vùng 10G, cài Ubuntu 10.10 nhưng cứ bị báo lỗi lúc đầu tiên
<n2i> là lúc nào?
<vubuntor308> đầu tiên là báo Disabling IRQ #24; Disabling IRQ #29; Disabling IRQ #28
<vubuntor308> lúc để đĩa vào cài thì nó báo 3 dòng đó
<vubuntor308> xong tới màn hình Ubuntu 10.10 có chạy chạy mấy cái nút đỏ đỏ
<vubuntor308> sau đó thì hiện ra mấy dòng chữ thông báo rồi đứng luôn, phải tắt máy bằng nút Power
<n2i> lạ nhở
<vubuntor308> đại khái là không nhận được file ISO Ubuntu
<vubuntor415> alo
<vubuntor308> vâng, nghe
<vubuntor415> bac oi
<vubuntor415> em dung ubuntu ban desktop
<vubuntor415> a nham
<vubuntor415> em dung desktop
<vubuntor415> nhung em lai cai ubuntu ban netbook
<vubuntor415> nhung khi dang nhap vao bang che do netbook
<vubuntor415> thi no lai thong bao em phai dang nhap che do desktop truoc
<vubuntor415> sau do lam cai gi gi do
<vubuntor415> =.=
<vubuntor415> bac co biet cach de dang nhap vao che do netbook ko chi giup em voi
<vubuntor308> có ai giúp mình vấn đề đó ko
<n2i> chế độ netbook?
<n2i> vubuntor308: đợi người khác trả lời xem sao
<vubuntor308> vâng, máy laptop
<n2i> chưa nghe vụ đó bao giờ
<vubuntor415> tuc la
<vubuntor415> Ubuntu Desktop Edition
<vubuntor415> vang
<vubuntor415> Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<vubuntor415> em ca`i ban ubuntu netbook Edition
<vubuntor415> nhung khong login vao duoc
<vubuntor415> luc login vao no cho phep chon
<vubuntor415> ubuntu desktop hay ubuntu netbook =,=
<vubuntor415> bac hieu y em ko =.=
<vubuntor415> em dang dung desktop
<vubuntor308> cài laptop thì phải dùng bản nào hả các bạn?
<vubuntor308> dùng bản desktop được ko
<n2i> vubuntor308: desktop
<n2i> vubuntor415: xài laptop thì đú cài netbook làm gì?
<vubuntor308> mình down về ghi ra đĩa rùi hết đó, mà làm hoài ko được
<vubuntor415> cai ban cua netbook thi lam sao a :|
<vubuntor308> mình đang rất cần mà sao cứ bị vậy hoài
<vubuntor415> em dung desktop cai ban ubuntu netbook nhung luc login vao che do netbook thi ko duoc
<vubuntor415> no hien thong bao phai dang nhap session desktop edition
<vubuntor415> ??
<vubuntor415> gio lam the nao de dung duoc day
<vubuntor308> mình cài trên máy bàn 2 hệ điều hành thì ok hết
<vubuntor308> ko có vấn đề gi, nhưng trên laptop thì ko được
<n2i> vubuntor415: có thể nó nhận ra đó không phải là một cái netbook
<n2i> vubuntor308: vụ này có vẻ phức tạp, /me không help được, chờ người khác
<vubuntor600> co ai giup em ko :|
<vubuntor600> lam the nao dung ban netbook edition duoc
<vubuntor600> :|
<n2i> lại là cậu :3
<n2i> cài trên netbook :D
<n2i> vì nó vốn được sinh ra cho netbook mà
<n2i> còn muốn xài GUI của netbook thì có thể cài thêm
<n2i> cũng không thú vị gì đâu
<vubuntor600> sang nay em co hoi ki roi :-S
<vubuntor600> em dung desktop
<vubuntor600> co cai duoc ban netbook ko
<vubuntor600> gio em cai xong roi ko dung duoc :|
<vubuntor600> co cach nao giup em ko
<n2i> cài được
<n2i> chưa chắc xài được
<n2i> nếu muốn xài được chắc phải config lại đôi thứ
<n2i> cụ thể như thế nào thì xem sự khác nhau giữa bản desktop vs netbook ấy
<n2i> sao xài desktop mà đú netbook làm gì nhỉ
<vubuntor600> vi no dep :|
<vubuntor600> giao dien de su dung
<n2i> thế thì cứ cài bản desktop đi
<n2i> sau đó cài giao diện đó vào thôi
<vubuntor600> em cam thay thoai mai khi su dung giao dien duoc bo tri nhu vay hon ban desktop nen em cai thoi
<n2i> bố trí sao là việc của mình
<n2i> :3 có phải windows đâu mà ngại nhở
<vubuntor600> van de o cho em la newbie
<n2i> chẳng qua là cái GUI thôi mà, có thể cài
<vubuntor600> nen khong biet cach config nhu the nao theo y minh
<n2i> thì vấn cụ gúc
<n2i> thể nào chẳng ra
<vubuntor600> sang nay em da search roi
<vubuntor600> cai duoc giao dien cua netbook roi
<vubuntor600> nhung sau khi cai xong no bi giat
<vubuntor600> khong dung duoc
<vubuntor600> + rat nhieu nguoi keu lam nhu vay de~ bi loi~
<vubuntor600> nen em moi phai len day hoi
<n2i> đùa
<n2i> bậy nào
<n2i> dễ ợt
<n2i> cài bản desktop xong
<n2i> cài thêm cái GUI của netbook, xài phe phé
<n2i> cũng chả được bao lâu, ít ngày chán
<n2i> cái GUI đó lúc nào cũng phải re chuột :P
<vubuntor600> co phai la install  cai netbook luancher dung khong a
<n2i> ò + mấy cái nữa, quên rồi
<n2i> search đi
<vubuntor191> ai chi cho em dowload unikey cua ubuntu dc hok?
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor191: đó
<vubuntor191> tk
<vubuntor191> nha
<vubuntor191> sao no hok cho em dowload day
<C4NoC> sudo chua
<vubuntor191> ai co unikey ubuntu gui mail qua cho em dc :duytanpham.love @gmail.com
<vubuntor191> cam on nhiu
<C4NoC> doc bai kia chua
<vubuntor191> chu em download hoai hok dc
<vubuntor191> ui
<C4NoC> vubuntor191: sao ko dc
<vubuntor191> ma no hok cho down
<vubuntor191> em hok pit nua
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-22
<vubuntor311> chào bạn nobawk
<vubuntor311> hôm trước mình hỏi bạn về kết nối wifi đó
<vubuntor311> mình đã cài đặt và connect được rồi
<vubuntor311> thanks nhé
<vubuntor311> mình làm theo cách vào system/additional drivers, lúc này hệ điều hành sẽ tự tìm driver còn thiếu để cài
<nobawk> vubuntor311: uh
<vubuntor613>  cho e hoi cach cai edubuntu tren may that
<NgocNgoan> alo
<NgocNgoan> các bác ơi cho em hỏi
<NgocNgoan> http://howtoforge.com/nagios-installation-on-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-p3
<bksupybot> Title: Nagios Installation On Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) - Page 3 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at howtoforge.com)
<NgocNgoan> em cài Nagios
<NgocNgoan> nhưng cài = acc root chứ ko cài = acc bình thường
<NgocNgoan> vậy nếu thư mục quy định file /usr/local/nagios/etc/htpasswd.users nằm ở thư mục nào với acc root nhỉ
<nobawk> root cũng thế
<nobawk> cái kia là full path
<nobawk> mà full path là giống nhau :D
<NgocNgoan> nhưng mà cài nagios thì ko thấy thư mục /usr/local/nagios
<NgocNgoan> mà mình cài = apt-get
<NgocNgoan> trên U servre
<NgocNgoan> ko rõ cài = apt-get thì nó để file đó ở đâu nhỉ
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> mở cái package ra mà coi nó ở đâu
<C4NoC> man apt-get
<vubuntor418> hi, cho mình hỏi với
<vubuntor418> có ai ko
<anyoneofus> !hi | vubuntor418
<ubot2> vubuntor418: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor418> chào
<vubuntor418> giúp mình
<vubuntor418> mình muốn cài ubuntu song song XP trên laptop được ko
<C4NoC> được
<anyoneofus> :3
<vubuntor418> sao mình cài XP rồi
<vubuntor418> chia phân vùng 10G FAT32 để đó
<vubuntor418> sau đó đưa đĩa Ubuntu 10.10 vào
<vubuntor418> nó không cài được mà báo lỗi
<C4NoC> loi gi
<vubuntor418> nó vào dòng chữ giới thiệu xong báo 3 dòng thế này
<vubuntor418> Disabling IRQ #24
<vubuntor418> Disangbling IRQ #28
<vubuntor418> Disabling IRQ #29
<vubuntor418> rồi một hồi lâu vào màn hình có chữ Ubuntu chạy chạy một chút rồi ra màn hình đen báo lỗi những dòng chữ tiếng anh
<vubuntor418> nhiều lắm, có dòng là không tìm thấy file Intallation.iso
<vubuntor418> có ai không
<nobawk> vubuntor418: bạn cài như thế nào?
<nobawk> vubuntor418: burn ra cd à?
<vubuntor418> ok
<vubuntor418> ghi đĩa CD
<vubuntor418> nó ko vào được màn hình cài của ubutu
<vubuntor330> chao`
<vubuntor769> cac anh oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor769> lam sao go Tieng Viet co dau trong Ubuntu duoc a
<vubuntor769> Cai Ubuntu 10 chay rat ngon nhung khong hieu sao trong vai phut lai tu dang nhap lai
<vubuntor769> co ai giup em voi
<C4NoC> tự đăng nhập là sao
<TrinhKien> gõ có dấu trong 10.10 thì xài ibus đấy
<TrinhKien> gõ ngon, nhưng đôi khi nó hơi khùng
<vubuntor769> da em day
<TrinhKien> phải restart lại mới hết
<vubuntor769> tu dong bao dang nhap lai
<vubuntor769> khong em ko dung toi chuot hay ban phim thi sau vai phut tu khoi dong lai
<vubuntor769> no hien ra cua so dang nhap tai khoan
<TrinhKien> cái đó là cơ chết lock screen thôi
<TrinhKien> :|
<TrinhKien> chứ có gì lạ đâu
<vubuntor769> vay ha anh
<TrinhKien> uh
<vubuntor769> huong dan em duoc khong anh
<vubuntor769> em la nguoi moi su dung linux
<TrinhKien> bạn xài ubuntu bản nào
<vubuntor769> 10.10
<TrinhKien> ờ
<TrinhKien> muốn bỏ lockscreen hả
<vubuntor769> da
<TrinhKien> System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<TrinhKien> em vào đây nè
<TrinhKien> set lại cái time của nó
<vubuntor769> da cam on anh nhieu
<vubuntor769> anh that pro qua
<TrinhKien> sa.c
<vubuntor769> hihi
<TrinhKien> nói vậy anh ngại em :">
<vubuntor769> hihi
<vubuntor769> thi noi that ma
<vubuntor769> co ji dau anh
<vubuntor769> em ko phai boy
<C4NoC> há»­
<C4NoC> vubuntor769: ko phải boy
<C4NoC> thế là gay?
<vubuntor528> các bác giúp em cái, phần mềm tạo máy ảo virtualbox ose manager của em không chạy được
<C4NoC> sao ko duoc
<C4NoC> loi gi`
<vubuntor528> chạy thì nó hiện : Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<vubuntor528>  The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is probably not loaded.
<C4NoC> chua co kernel driver
<vubuntor528> thế phải làm sao hả bác
<C4NoC> hoặc chạy : sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<C4NoC> coi co duoc ko
<vubuntor528> để em xem sao
<vubuntor528> nó hiện cái này bác à :" FATAL: Module vbxdrv not found.
<C4NoC> moi update ma'y?
<vubuntor528> phải update hả bác
<C4NoC> mới update máy thì bị lỗi này?
<C4NoC> hay là sao
<vubuntor528> vâng
<vubuntor528> hôm trước em dùng thì được
<C4NoC> vậy cài lại virtualbox
<C4NoC> hoặc cài dkms vào
<vubuntor528> hôm nay update thì không chạy đươc
<vubuntor528> em cài lại virtual rồi
<vubuntor528> vẫn bị
<vubuntor528> em cài dkms nhưng vẫn bị
<C4NoC> gì lạ vậy
<C4NoC> nó phải tự compile module chứ
<vubuntor528> em vẫn không chạy được
<vubuntor528> thôi dù sao cũng cảm ơn các bác, chắc em phải bỏ nó thôi
<C4NoC> sao bỏ?
<vubuntor528> thì không chạy được
<C4NoC> vubuntor528: reboot chÆ°a
<C4NoC> reboot máy lại
<vubuntor528> em reset máy 2 lần  rồi
<vubuntor528> vẫn như xưa
<C4NoC> vubuntor528: gỡ nó ra
<C4NoC> rồi cài lại thử xem
<vubuntor528> cả chiều nay em remove nó mấy lần rồi nhưng không chạy
<C4NoC> thế thì lạ thật
<C4NoC> lên google search thử lỗi đó xem
<themadclown> bỏ bản OSE đi, dùng bản của SUN xem sao
<vubuntor528> sun virtualbõ hả bác
<vubuntor528> sun virtualbox hả bác
<C4NoC> uh
<C4NoC> thử bản đó đi
<vubuntor528> ok
<vubuntor528> thank các bác nhé
<vubuntor103> bac nao giup minh cai loi firefox 4
<vubuntor103> vao youtube, xem video, khong xem duoc hinh chi nghe duoc tieng
<C4NoC> lắm lỗi thế nhỉ
<vubuntor103> cai nay lan trc lam duoc roi
<C4NoC> thế làm lại như trước
<vubuntor103> nhung h khong tim ra cach khac phuc
<vubuntor103> tim duoc bai viet huong dan thi da k di hoi
<vubuntor383> ubuntu la ji dzay pa kon
<vubuntor718> hi các bạn
<vubuntor718> giúp mình cài ubuntu song song XP với
<vubuntor718> mình cài hoài ko được
<vubuntor718> trên laptop AXIOO
<_Tux_> Laptop gì lạ vậy ?
<vubuntor718> ý, hiệu đó của Singapor đó bạn
<vubuntor718> nó có hổ trợ Linux nữa
<vubuntor346> hello
<vubuntor346> co ai cho em hoi cai
<_FirePhoenix_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor718> các bạn ui cho mình hỏi với, sao ko ai giúp mình vậy?
<vubuntor718> bạn ubot2 ơi
<vubuntor718> có thể giúp mình
<_FirePhoenix_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<Crabapple> vubuntor346 bạn hỏi ông anh mình ý
<Crabapple> vubuntor346: cấu hình gì đó chưa?
<vubuntor346> anh oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor346> em xai ubuntu10.10
<vubuntor346> em cai usb3g cua viettel nhung ko dc
<vubuntor346> anh oi
<_FirePhoenix_> Vào diễn đàn ubuntu-vn hộ mình
<_FirePhoenix_> Cái này trên đó có nhiều lắm rồi >"<
<vubuntor346> em vao roi nhung ko co
<vubuntor346> help me
<_FirePhoenix_> .g sử dụng usb 3g in ubuntu-vn.org
<Crabapple> vubuntor346: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=9263
<bkphenny> _FirePhoenix_: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=8554
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Viettel Modem 3G USB cho UBUNTU - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor346> em xai usb e173eu-1
<vubuntor346> con may cai o dien dan thi khac
<_FirePhoenix_> :|
<_FirePhoenix_> Nó hướng dẫn cách cài chung mà :|
<Crabapple> vubuntor346: ra đổi lấy E1750 :D
<_FirePhoenix_> Mình cũng xài cái y hệt bạn =))
<vubuntor346> no bai phai cai goi usb-modeswitch
<vubuntor346> em lam het roi nhung vao mang ko dc
<_FirePhoenix_> Cài các gói này usbutils modemmanager usb-modeswitch
<_FirePhoenix_> usb-modeswitch chỉ dùng để chuyển đổi mục đích xài USB 3G của bạn từ Modem sang USB data thôi :|
<_FirePhoenix_> Cài 3 gói đó rồi sử dụng network manager thử nào
<vubuntor346> co cau hinh driver gi ko anh
<_FirePhoenix_> Cài xong chưa
<vubuntor346> roi
<_FirePhoenix_> logoff hay restart lại máy đã
<_FirePhoenix_> rồi lên đây nói tiếp
<vubuntor346> vang
<_FirePhoenix_> mà Cái USB này nó có sẵn gói cài đặt quản lí cho linux mà
<_FirePhoenix_> Sao ko lấy ra xài :(
<vubuntor346> vang
<vubuntor346> co goi MobilePartner
<vubuntor346> nhung goi nay bi thieu
<vubuntor346> nen ko xai dc
<vubuntor346> em dau dau may hom nay
<_FirePhoenix_> Thiếu gì :|
<_FirePhoenix_> Nó đủ cả mà thiếu gì :|
<_FirePhoenix_> Thôi restart máy lại hộ mình cái đã rồi nói tiếp :P
<vubuntor346> vang
<vubuntor687> van ko dc anh
<vubuntor687> FirePhoenix_
<_FirePhoenix_> :|
<_FirePhoenix_> click vào trái vào network manager có hiện lên thêm mobile broadcom ko ????
<vubuntor687> usb xai win7 tot ma sao wa ubuntu lai ko dc
<vubuntor687> co
<vubuntor687> em cau hinh mang viettel
<_FirePhoenix_> Ừ
<vubuntor687> *99#
<vubuntor687> 3g
<vubuntor687> e-connect
<_FirePhoenix_> ừ
<vubuntor687> roi ko thay gi ca
<_FirePhoenix_> Nó không kết nối à
<vubuntor687> ko xuat hien mang viettel dau
<_FirePhoenix_> :|
<vubuntor687> vang
<vubuntor687> hay la driver
<_FirePhoenix_> Còn hiện ko
<vubuntor687> em ko ranh ve driver
<vubuntor687> moi lan zo ubuntu thi em reset may
<_FirePhoenix_> Mình chỉ hỏi bạn click chuột trái vào network manager có hiện cái gì đại loại Viettel.... ko
<vubuntor687> ko
<_FirePhoenix_> Rút cái USB ra cắm lại chờ 1 tí
<vubuntor687> nhu luc chua cau hinh mang viettel
<vubuntor687> em cung lam roi
<vubuntor687> ca tuan nay em chi cai usb 3g nay thoi
<_FirePhoenix_> Click chuột phải vào network manager
<vubuntor687> nhung cung ko dc
<_FirePhoenix_> Click vào enable mobile broadband thử nào
<vubuntor687> co ai xai ubuntu 10.10 zo dc Dcom3g ko anh?
<_FirePhoenix_> Trên diễn đàn thấy nhiều người làm được
<vubuntor687> do la 10.04
<_FirePhoenix_> Mà bạn cài cái trình quản lí gặp vấn đề gì nói mình coi
<vubuntor687> voi usb 150
<_FirePhoenix_> Có bài hướng dẫn chung :|
<vubuntor687> MobilePartner ha ?
<_FirePhoenix_> Mình đang xài USB 3G giống bạn tiếc là ko phải trên U :P
<_FirePhoenix_> Ừ
<vubuntor687> anh xai gi ?
<_FirePhoenix_> Đừng quan tâm mình xài gì
<vubuntor687> hom truoc em cung cai fedora 12
<_FirePhoenix_> Nói vấn đề của bạn xem nào
<vubuntor687> em cai cung ko dc
<vubuntor687> nay em zo ubuntu cung not
<_FirePhoenix_> Fedora đã có bản 14 rồi
<_FirePhoenix_> cài 12 làm gì
<vubuntor687> em mua o tiem
<_FirePhoenix_> Mình xài nó trên OpenSuSE 11.4 và hiện nay là ArchBang vẫn được
<_FirePhoenix_> Chả gặp vấn đề gì cả
<_FirePhoenix_> Tập trung vào vấn đề đi
<_FirePhoenix_> Bạn cài Cái MobilePartner kiểu gì mà ko được
<vubuntor687> lam theo huong dan readme
<_FirePhoenix_> Ừ
<_FirePhoenix_> gặp lỗi gì ko
<vubuntor687> no noi la no such file directory
<_FirePhoenix_> Gặp nó lúc nào
<vubuntor687> cach day 2 hom
<vubuntor687> nen em met ko cai nua
<_FirePhoenix_> Mình thấy cài nó cực dễ mà >"<
<_FirePhoenix_> bạn vào terminal gõ su
<vubuntor687> em de no o Desktop
<_FirePhoenix_> Chép cái thư mục linux vào máy chưa
<vubuntor687> roi
<vubuntor687> vao home/
<_FirePhoenix_> Chép vào /home hộ mình đi
<_FirePhoenix_> đổi tên cho nó đừng có khoảng trắng
<_FirePhoenix_> ví như DCOM3G
<_FirePhoenix_> Cái thư mục ấy
<vubuntor687> thoi anh noi tiep di
<vubuntor687> ah
<vubuntor687> chac la em co khoang trang anh ah
<vubuntor687> de em xem
<_FirePhoenix_> su
<_FirePhoenix_> gõ mật khẩu root
<vubuntor687> anh noi tiep di
<_FirePhoenix_> cd /home/DCOM3G
<_FirePhoenix_> nhầm /home/yourusername/DCOM3G
<_FirePhoenix_> :P
<vubuntor687> vang
<_FirePhoenix_> chmod +x install
<vubuntor687> sudo apt-get install
<_FirePhoenix_> ./install
<_FirePhoenix_> :|
<_FirePhoenix_> apt get gì ở đây
<vubuntor687> sao ko apt-get ha anh
<vubuntor687> ac
<_FirePhoenix_> Apt-get là để cài đặt gói từ repo mà :|
<_FirePhoenix_> Làm thử theo mình cái nào
<vubuntor687> vang
<vubuntor465>  loi bash acces
<_FirePhoenix_> what the.....
<_FirePhoenix_> .g bash access
<bkphenny> _FirePhoenix_: http://superuser.com/questions/121627/how-to-get-elements-from-list-in-bash
<bksupybot> Title: linux - how to get elements from list in bash - Super User (at superuser.com)
<vubuntor465> bash acces file
<_FirePhoenix_> Bác có dùng quyền sudo ko thế :|
<nobawk> :3
<_FirePhoenix_> :3
<vubuntor465> co
<vubuntor465> vao root truoc roi chmod +x install
<vubuntor465> hinh nhu linux trong usb co van de gi anh ah
<_FirePhoenix_> chmod a+x install nhầm :P
<vubuntor465> ac
<_FirePhoenix_> Mình cài ở cả 2 cái OS rồi nên ko nghĩ là nó có gì ^^
<_FirePhoenix_> Thử lại đi
<_FirePhoenix_> xong ./install thôi :P
<vubuntor465> anh co dung la xai E173Eu-1 ko?
<_FirePhoenix_> Chọn đường dẫn tốt nhất là /home/yourusername/
<_FirePhoenix_> 200% là đang xài nó :|
<vubuntor465> ok
<vubuntor565> "Please input the install path[/usr/local/Mobile_Partner]:
<vubuntor565> gan dc roi pac oi
<vubuntor565> dau nhac nay no bao minh dien gi vao em ko bit
<_FirePhoenix_> :(
<_FirePhoenix_> Điền vào /home/yourusername/ là nhanh nhất
<vubuntor565> ./install
<_FirePhoenix_> không thì enter cho nhanh
<vubuntor565> ac
<_FirePhoenix_> nó sẽ tự động cài vào /usr/local/Mobile_Partner
<_FirePhoenix_> :D
<vubuntor843> dc roi pac ah
<vubuntor843> nhung sao song yeu hon o win7
<_FirePhoenix_> :|
<_FirePhoenix_> Chúc mừng bác :D
<vubuntor843> cam on anh nhieu
<_FirePhoenix_> :|
<vubuntor843> nhung sao song yeu wa anh oi
<_FirePhoenix_> Sóng yếu :|
<vubuntor843> co 3 cot song
<_FirePhoenix_> =))
<vubuntor843> vang
<vubuntor843> anh co bi zay ko
<_FirePhoenix_> Cái cột đo ở U và Win ko có giống nhau đâu
<_FirePhoenix_> Mình có bao giờ full đâu
<_FirePhoenix_> Mà tốt độ vẫn cao như thường
<_FirePhoenix_> tốc độ gõ nhầm :P
<vubuntor843> anh oi
<_FirePhoenix_> Sao nữa
<vubuntor843> vay cho nao de kiem tra tai khoan ha
<_FirePhoenix_> Cái trình quản lí có chỗ kiểm tra mà :|
<vubuntor843> ko thay hien bang dieu khien
<_FirePhoenix_> what the....
<_FirePhoenix_> Vào application
<vubuntor843> ko
<vubuntor843> em nham
<_FirePhoenix_> Nhầm gì :|
<vubuntor843> sao ko dung apt-get ma dung chmod ha anh
<vubuntor843> em chua bit cho do ?
<_FirePhoenix_> Google it
<_FirePhoenix_> Còn lúc nãy làm rườm rà thật ra đọc cái readme thì chỉ cần bash install :P
<vubuntor843> dung roi
<_FirePhoenix_> với quyền root là xong :P
<_FirePhoenix_> Lúc tui cài lười đọc =))
<vubuntor843> vay ma em cu tuong la sudo apt-.....
<vubuntor843> the moi chet em
<vubuntor843> em dau doc co tai lieu nao noi cai soft trong ubun tu chi co install ko dau
<_FirePhoenix_> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> Cái đó gọi là máy móc
<_FirePhoenix_> :|
<_FirePhoenix_> Thế là ổn rồi giờ xài 3G thoải mái nhá ^^
<_FirePhoenix_> Support cho bác xong rồi, tui chuồn thôi buồn ngủ rồi :D
<vubuntor502> co ai ko cho e hoi cai !!!
<vubuntor502> sao em cai usb 3g roi chay tot nhung khi reset thi no lai ko ket noi nua
<vubuntor570> trong ubuntu, khi đã tạo ra một uer rồi thì dùng lệnh gì để add uer đó vào một gruop mới tạo???? cảm ơn mọi người. em đã lên google search nhưng chỉ là cách vừa tạo ra một uer và vừa add nó vào trong group thôi :(
<C4NoC> usermod
<vubuntor570> thanks nhìu nha :)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-23
<vubuntor837> WARNING: The vboxdrv kernel module is not loaded. Either there is no module          available for the current kernel (2.6.35.10-74.fc14.i686) or it failed to          load. Please recompile the kernel module and install it by             sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup           You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed.
<vubuntor837> các bác chỉ giúp em máy em cài virtualbox mà khi chạy thì không được
<vubuntor837> nó hiện toàn lỗi như trên
<vubuntor837> WARNING: The vboxdrv kernel module is not loaded. Either there is no module          available for the current kernel (2.6.35.10-74.fc14.i686) or it failed to          load. Please recompile the kernel module and install it by             sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup           You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed.
<nobawk> sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<nobawk> vubuntor837: vào terminal chạy lệnh đó
<vubuntor837> ok
<vubuntor837> nó báo : FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<nobawk> ko có thì ko chạy đc đúng rồi
<vubuntor837> vậy phải làm j hả bác
<CoconutCrab>  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor837> em chạy thì nó báo : sudo: /etc/int.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<nobawk> ko biết bạn vubuntor837 đã cài virtualbox như thế nào vậy
<vubuntor837> em chạy lại thì nó báo :Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                         [  OK  ] Uninstalling old VirtualBox DKMS kernel modules            [  OK  ] Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.35.10-74.fc14.i686 cannot be found at /lib/modules/2.6.35.10-74.fc14.i686/build or /lib/modules/2.6.35.10-74.fc14.i686/source.                                      
<vubuntor837> em vào terminal gõ : su -c "yum search virtualbox"
<nobawk> trên fedora hả
 * nobawk nhìn nhìn chuyên gia fedora CoconutCrab
<nobawk> vubuntor837: phải cài cái kernel devel vào
 * favadi tát vênh mỏ CoconutCrab
<nobawk> vubuntor837: nó mới build đc module
<vubuntor837> vâng
<vubuntor837> trước em chạy ubuntu nhưng sau vài hôm không bắt được wifi nên em chuyển sang fedora thì bắt được nên em dùng nó
<vubuntor837> nhưng chưa hiểu nhiều
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> fedora bắt đc thì chắc ubuntu cũng bắt đc :3
<vubuntor837> em chyaj thì nó bảo : Adding en_US to language list Setting up Install Process Package kernel-2.6.35.12-88.fc14.i686 already installed and latest version No package devel available. Nothing to do
<nobawk> vubuntor837: cài cái kernel-devel
<nobawk> chứ kernel ko cài thì sao mà chạy :3
<nobawk> kernel development package :3
<vubuntor837> em gõ như sau :sudo yum install kernel-devel
<vubuntor837> nhưng nó báo như trên
<nobawk> vubuntor837: search đi
<nobawk> lâu lâu ko dùng fedora chả nhớ tên nó là gì
<nobawk> nhưng đại loại phải cài cái đó mới dùng dkms để build cái kía đc
<vubuntor005> cho mình hỏi cái
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor005> chỉ mình cài ubuntu song song XP
<vubuntor005> qua nay hỏi hoài mà ko ai trả lời
<C4NoC> cài xp vào trước
<C4NoC> chừa cho ubuntu 2 partition
<C4NoC>  / khoảng 8Gb trở lên
<C4NoC> 1 cái swap tùy ram, khoản 1-2G
<C4NoC> rồi cái u vào đó
<C4NoC> có hướng dẫn rồi sao ko đọc
<C4NoC> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor005> bạn ạ
<vubuntor005> mình đã chừa một phân vùng 10G
<vubuntor005> vậy ko được sao bạn
<vubuntor005> mình phải chia thế nào xin chỉ rõ dùm
<vubuntor005> mình đưa đĩa Ubuntu 10.10 vào khởi động tới là nó báo lỗi thế nàu
<vubuntor005> mình cài trên laptop bạn ạ
<C4NoC> lỗi sao
<vubuntor005> nó bào vầy nè bạn
<vubuntor005> Disabling IRQ #24
<vubuntor005> Disabling IRQ #28
<vubuntor005> Disabling IRQ #29
<vubuntor005> xong rồi nó vẫn chạy vào trong Màn hình cài đặt Ubuntu
<vubuntor005> một hồi thì tự thoát ra màn hình đen rồi đứng đó luôn
<C4NoC> chà
<C4NoC> lạ nhỉ
<C4NoC> vubuntor005: thế bạn thử distro khác xem sao
<C4NoC> nhÆ° fedora
<C4NoC> linux mint
<vubuntor005> là sao bạn? mình không hiểu
<vubuntor005> tại mình đang dần chuyển sang ubuntu trong giáo dục
<C4NoC> down distro khác về thử xem xài được ko
<vubuntor005> bạn cho mình địa chỉ cài thử xem sao
<C4NoC> vubuntor005: cài trong giáo dục?
<vubuntor005> thì đang triển khai Ubuntu trong giáo dục, bản 10.10 đó bạn
<C4NoC> vubuntor005: ở đâu thế?
<vubuntor005> An Giang
<C4NoC> lâu quá ko boot ubuntu :D
<C4NoC> để nhớ xem
<C4NoC> có đoạn nào nó cho add option ko ta
<vubuntor005> mình đã chừa một phân vùng 10G (FAT 32) giờ có phải chia ổ cứng ra 2 phân vùng ko
<vubuntor005> root và swap
<C4NoC> tùy vào ram
<C4NoC> ram từ 2G trở lên có khi khỏi
<vubuntor005> máy mình 2G đó
<vubuntor005> nhưng để định dạng vậy vào trong Ubuntu chỉnh lại được vậy
<C4NoC> được
<C4NoC> lúc cài phải format lại
<vubuntor005> bạn cho mình địa chỉ down được ko
<C4NoC> có đĩa ubuntu rồi
<C4NoC> để test xem sao
<vubuntor232> giúp em các bác à
<vubuntor005> vậy để mình làm thử xem sao nha
<C4NoC> vubuntor005: từ từ
<vubuntor005> có gi trở lại hướng dẫn mình tiếp nha
<C4NoC> lúc boot nó hiện ra cái gì
<C4NoC> cái bảng hướng dẫn lúc đầu ấy
<vubuntor005> hiện ra một dòng chữ giới thiệu
<vubuntor005> rồi ra 3 dòng báo như lúc nãy mình ghi đó
<vubuntor005> ko tới dòng tùy chọn đâu
<vubuntor005> phải nhấn F6 thì mới thấy
<C4NoC> à đây
<C4NoC> lúc boot thì bấm ESC liên tục
<C4NoC> cho nó hiện ra cái bảng: try ubuntu ,  Install ... gì đó
<vubuntor005> chi vậy bạn
<C4NoC> có thấy cái đó ko
<vubuntor005> thấy cái đó
<C4NoC> ở dưới có 1 hàng hướng dẫn
<C4NoC> F1-F6
<vubuntor005> nhưng chọn Install thì bị báo 3 dòng lỗi đó
<vubuntor005> thấy
<C4NoC> bấm F6
<vubuntor005> dưới cùng phải ko
<C4NoC> chọn acpi=off
<C4NoC> hoặc noapic
<vubuntor005> à
<C4NoC> à
<C4NoC> noapic
<C4NoC> chọn cái đó
<vubuntor005> uh
<C4NoC> coi chạy được ko
<vubuntor005> rồi sao nữa bạn
<vubuntor005> còn gì ko
<vubuntor005> để mình làm thử hen
<C4NoC> thif boot rồi cài
<vubuntor005> mình tên Quốc Minh, chút vào sẽ nói tên, ban thấy vào hướng dẫn tiếp mình nha
<C4NoC> vubuntor005: còn nếu định làm trong giáo dục
<C4NoC> vubuntor005: làm ở đâu?
<vubuntor005> dạy trong trường đó bạn
<C4NoC> làm gì trong đó
<vubuntor005> giáo viên ạ
<C4NoC> dạy trong trường à
<C4NoC> uhm
<vubuntor005> vậy chờ mình làm thử nha
<C4NoC> thế thì lên tham khảo các dự án như Văn Bằng của ubuntu VN
<vubuntor232> em chạy lệnh : sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<C4NoC> vubuntor005: nếu nghiêm túc, và tổ chức tốt, có thể nhờ ubuntu-vn xuống hỗ trợ
<vubuntor005> chút mình lên lại
<vubuntor005> à vậy sao
<vubuntor005> hay vậy
<C4NoC> .g ubuntu-vn văn bằng 2
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gi%E1%BA%A5y_ph%C3%A9p
<bksupybot> Title: Giấy phép – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor005> mình out ra làm thử nha
<vubuntor232> nó hiện như vậy này :Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                         [  OK  ] Uninstalling old VirtualBox DKMS kernel modules            [  OK  ] Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.35.10-74.fc14.i686 cannot be found at /lib/modules/2.6.35.10-74.fc14.i686/build or /lib/modules/2.6.35.10-74.fc14.i686/source.                                         
<C4NoC> uh
<C4NoC> đang xài kernel nào?
<C4NoC> uname -a
<C4NoC> paste lên
<vubuntor232> các bác xem bị thiếu cái j
<vubuntor232> em cai d cái này :2.6.35.10-74.fc14.i686
<C4NoC> cài kernel header vào
<C4NoC> yum search kernel
<C4NoC> tìm kernel header
<C4NoC> kernel source gì đó
<vubuntor232> vâng để em tìm, em mới dùng nên còn gà lắm, mong các bác chỉ bảo thêm
<C4NoC> mới đầu ai chả thế
<C4NoC> chịu khó tìm mấy cuốn linux căn bản rồi đọc
<vubuntor232> tài liệu đó là những cuons j đó bác
<vubuntor232> mà em chạy lệnh search nó ra nhiều thứ quá,em không thấy phần đầu ,làm thế nào để nó xem từng phần 1 hả bác
<C4NoC> .g linux for beginner
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<bksupybot> Title: UNIX / Linux Tutorial for Beginners (at www.ee.surrey.ac.uk)
<C4NoC> vubuntor232: scroll lên mà tìm
<C4NoC> ko thì thêm | more vào
<C4NoC> | more
<vubuntor232> vâng
<vubuntor232> bây giờ cài kernel header source hả bác
<C4NoC> uh
<C4NoC> cài đi
<C4NoC> rồi compile driver cho virtualbox lại
<vubuntor232> vâng
<vubuntor232> để em làm
<vubuntor232> bác à, em cài thì nó hiện nên :Setting up Install Process Package kernel-headers-2.6.35.12-88.fc14.i686 already installed and latest version Nothing to do
<vubuntor232> bây gời em làm j tiếp hả bác
<vubuntor232> C4NoC
<C4NoC> chờ xíu
<vubuntor232> vâng
<C4NoC> vubuntor232: kernel-devel
<C4NoC> cài gói đó vào
<vubuntor633> bác C4NoC
<vubuntor633> em cài thì nó bảo :Loaded plugins: langpacks, presto, refresh-packagekit Adding en_US to language list Setting up Install Process Package kernel-devel-2.6.35.12-88.fc14.i686 already installed and latest version Nothing to do
<C4NoC> vubuntor633: è
<C4NoC> sao lại 2.6.35.12-88.fc14
<C4NoC> vubuntor633: uname -a
<C4NoC> coi lại coi
<vubuntor633> vừa nãy mạng cảu em bị nát
<vubuntor633> nó đây Linux localhost.localdomain 2.6.35.10-74.fc14.i686 #1 SMP Thu Dec 23 16:17:40 UTC 2010 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<vubuntor633> vừa nãy là em uname -r
<C4NoC> sai kernel kia kìa
<C4NoC> compile thế quái nào
<vubuntor633> sao à
<vubuntor633> ạ
<C4NoC> kernel-devel-2.6.35.12-88.fc14 boot vào cái kernel đó
<C4NoC> lúc boot ấy
<C4NoC> chọn cái kernel có số đó
<C4NoC> 2.6.35.12-88.fc14
<vubuntor633> vâng để em reset lại máy đã
<vubuntor000> bác C4Noc
<vubuntor000> sao em không thấy nhỉ
<vubuntor000> không biết phải làm như thế nào
<C4NoC> uname -a
<vubuntor000> mà em thấy uname -a hay -r thì cũng ra phiên bản đó mà
<vubuntor000> [fervi@localhost ~]$ uname -a Linux localhost.localdomain 2.6.35.10-74.fc14.i686 #1 SMP Thu Dec 23 16:17:40 UTC 2010 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<vubuntor000> [fervi@localhost ~]$ uname -r 2.6.35.10-74.fc14.i686
<C4NoC> zzz
<C4NoC> vẫn sai kernel kia kìa
<C4NoC> yum install kernel
<C4NoC> update rồi boot lên cái kernel mới
<vubuntor000> em cài thì nó bảo
<vubuntor000>  sudo yum install kernel Loaded plugins: langpacks, presto, refresh-packagekit Adding en_US to language list Setting up Install Process Package kernel-2.6.35.12-88.fc14.i686 already installed and latest version Nothing to do
<vubuntor000> bây giờ chạy lệnh update đúng không ạ
<C4NoC> zzz
<C4NoC> đã cài cái mới rồi
<C4NoC> sao ko boot vào nó
<C4NoC> lúc ở menu Grub
<C4NoC> chọn cho đúng cái 2.6.35.12-88.fc14
<vubuntor000> xin lỗi bác nhé, bác chỉ cho em cách vào Grub
<vubuntor000> em  chưa rõ lắm
<vubuntor000> gà mới ra khỏi rừng mà bác
<vubuntor817> bác C4NoC
<_Tux_> vubuntor817: lol
<_Tux_> grub thì nó tự phọt
<_Tux_> grub là bootloader
<vubuntor817> em cài 2 HDH thì khi chọn không thấy 2.6.35.12-88 fc14 cả, mà chỉ thấy 2.6.35.10-74.fc14.i686
<vubuntor817> em bây giờ phải làm sao
<C4NoC> update-grub
<vubuntor817> sudo yum update-grub hả bác
<vubuntor144> mình Quoc Minh nè
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor817> mạng em chậm nên đang tải
<C4NoC> vubuntor817: zzz
<C4NoC> gõ update-grub xem có lệnh đó ko
<vubuntor817> không có bác à
<vubuntor817> bash: update-grub: command not found...
<vubuntor817> bây giờ thì làm j tiếp hả bác
<vubuntor817> C4NoC
<vubuntor144> bạn C4NoC ơi
<vubuntor144> minh đây
<vubuntor144> mình cài cũng y vậy bạn à
<vubuntor144> F6 hay ESC cũng ko được
<C4NoC> vubuntor144: acpi=off
<C4NoC> chọn mấy cái đó chưa
<C4NoC> cứ chọn rồi boot thử
<C4NoC> vubuntor144: cấu hình máy thế nào mà bị vậy
<C4NoC> vubuntor144: thử với 1 máy khác xem
<vubuntor144> nó đâu có hiện ra cho mình chọn acpi=off đâu à
<vubuntor144> hic
<vubuntor144> máy mình hả: Core2 Dual 2Ghz, RAM 2G, HDD 160G
<vubuntor144> đó
<C4NoC> sao lại ko
<C4NoC> đã bảo có 1 hàng hướng dẫn ở dưới
<C4NoC> vubuntor144: lúc nó bắt đầu boot thì bấm ESC liên tục
<C4NoC> hiện ra cái bảng hướng dẫn
<C4NoC> ở dưới có 1 hàng F1 F2... F6
<C4NoC> bấm F6
<vubuntor144> nó ko có hiện ra bảng đó làm sao chọn bạn ui
<C4NoC> nó hiện ra tiếp
<vubuntor108> co ai nguoi viet khong vay?
<vubuntor108> cho toi hoi ve viet cai dat ubuntu voi
<vubuntor108> ????
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor108> do may toi ko co ho tro boot bang USB
<vubuntor108> nen toi tao boot tu o HDD
<vubuntor108> nhung khi vao man hinh load cua ubuntu
<vubuntor108> thi no cu bao loi initramfs vay
<vubuntor108> cai bang CD no cung bao loi nhu the
<vubuntor108> buồn thế
<vubuntor787> chào cả nhà
<vubuntor787> cho mình hỏi là phải 7 ngày nữa mới có bản chính thức U 11.04 à
<nobawk> chắc zị
<vubuntor787> :(
<vubuntor787> giờ có ai dùng 11.04 chưa vậy
<vubuntor787> ^^
<vubuntor787> bây giờ k còn ship đĩa free nữa hả các bác
<vubuntor787> :( buồn
<vubuntor787> buồn quá aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vubuntor305> C4NoC
<vubuntor305> bác còn đó không
<vubuntor305> có ai trên đây không
<vubuntor305> giúp em với
<C4NoC> vuj gì
<vubuntor305> em cài kernel-source 2.6.35.10-74 của em được rồi nhưng khi reset máy thì bây giờ không vào được
<vubuntor305> huhhuhuhuh
<vubuntor305> phải cài lại thì chết mất
<vubuntor305> bác đi ngủ rồi à C4NoC
 * kid__ ping TuxTuKi 
<vubuntor305> buồn thật
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor305: chịu
<vubuntor305> vâng dù sao cũng cảm ơn bác đã nc
<vubuntor778> chào
<vubuntor778> Ubuntu Ultimate có soft để lập trình trên C sẳn không nhỉ?
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor778: nhÆ° Ubuntu
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor778: soft theo cách hiểu của bạn là gì ?
<vubuntor778> Uhm, trình biên dịch để hổ trợ buil C++ ý
<vubuntor792> co ai thuc ko
<vubuntor792> cho em hoi chutt
<vubuntor792> em dang dung Lap acer 4738z
<vubuntor792> nhung ko nhan wifi
<vubuntor792> mong cac anh giup em
<vubuntor792> em da update driver roi
<vubuntor792> nhung  ma
<vubuntor792> ko ton tai
<vubuntor792> giup em voi
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor778: trên mọi linux đều là GCC
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor792: Card wifi của thằng nào
<vubuntor778> cho mình hỏi pass mặc định của root là gì ko nhỉ?
<vubuntor792> cua acer anh a
<vubuntor792> acer nplify
<vubuntor792> anh xem jup em voi
<vubuntor792> em da update driver roi
<vubuntor792> nhung ma ko tim thay
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor778: không có pass mặc định
<TuxTuKi> root mặc định bị disable
<TuxTuKi> bạn xài sudo là được
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor778: ... card wifi cơ mà
<vubuntor792> hic
<vubuntor792> sta
<vubuntor792> These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware.
<vubuntor792> no bao loi nhu vay do
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor792: ở đấy có 2 drivers
<TuxTuKi> thử cái này không được
<TuxTuKi> thì xài cái kia
<vubuntor792> ?
<vubuntor792> anh noi ro hon dc ko a
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor792: lúc active drivers
<TuxTuKi> có 2 mục chọn đúng hem ?
<vubuntor792> ko co muc nao het
<vubuntor792> tu dong no chay
<vubuntor778> uhm mình đã làm được
<vubuntor792> anh giup em voi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-24
<thien> có ai không ?
<vubuntor193> các bác cho em hỏi
<vubuntor193> máy em pentium(R ) dual core E5300 -2.60GHz  Ram 1G thì cài fedora 32 bit hay 64 bit
<kid__> 32bit
<vubuntor193> thế cũng như win hả bác
<vubuntor015> em dang chay tren dia. hom qua  em cai kernel-source sau do reset lai may thi ko vao duoc, cac bac giup em
<daovanhoi> cac bac giup e voi
<daovanhoi> sao em cai apche vao.thay doi cau hinh duong dan toi www lai k nhan ha cac bac
<daovanhoi> luc o o home/var/www thi co
<daovanhoi> luc toi o /media/van nhan
<daovanhoi> ma cac o khac lai khong
<daovanhoi> huhu
<vubuntor689> mình bị lỗi màn hình đen khi cài ubuntu beta 11.04
<vubuntor689> cài đi cài lại vẫn ko được.l
<vubuntor689> cứ khởi đông máy sau khi cài xong là mọi thứ lại đen thui.
<vubuntor689> các bac pro xin chỉ giáo.
<vubuntor689> không biết bản chính thức có bị lỗi này ko.
<vubuntor689> nản quá
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> bac n2i giup em
<daovanhoi> khong thi bac nao cung duoc
<daovanhoi> e thay doi thu muc /var/www sang thu muc khac sao khong duoc ha cac bac
<daovanhoi> :((
<vubuntor493> hello
<vubuntor952> cho mình hỏi cái này với
<codai2810> vubuntor952: bạn cứ tự nhiên
<vubuntor952> mình cài xong ubuntu 10.10 trên laptop rồi
<vubuntor952> lúc cài phải bấm F6
<vubuntor952> chọn acpi=off và noaep gì đó thì mới cài được
<vubuntor952> cài song song XP
<vubuntor952> nó cài xong yêu cầu khởi động lại máy
<vubuntor952> có menu cho chọn lưa
<vubuntor952> mình chọn Ubuntu nhưng nó không khởi động vào được
<codai2810> vubuntor952: đơ phải ko? :D
<vubuntor952> y như lỗi khi cài mà không chọn acpi=off vậy đó, mình không hiểu tại sao
<vubuntor952> nó chỉ báo 3 dòng thế này
<vubuntor952> Disabling IRQ #24
<vubuntor952> Disabling IRQ #28
<vubuntor952> Disabling IRQ #29
<vubuntor952> là sao bạn ơi
<codai2810> .t Disabling IRQ #29 ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: Sorry, I don't know about the 'Disabling IRQ #29 ubuntu' timezone.
<codai2810> .g Disabling IRQ #29 ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1566.html
<bksupybot> Title: 'Disabling IRQ ' error message [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor952> sao bạn ơi
<vubuntor952> mình muốn thêm vào trong menu boot đó 2 dòng thì làm sao
 * codai2810 hông đủ trình support cho trường hợp của vubuntor952 :(
<vubuntor952> không ai giúp mình à
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: không
<_Tux_> ;)
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: bạn cài kiểu nào ?
<_Tux_> giờ thêm acpi=off lúc boot thôi
<_Tux_> nào vô được ubuntu thì sửa mặc định nó đi
<vubuntor952> mình chưa vào được ubuntu làm sao sửa giờ bạn ui
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: như mình nói
<_Tux_> thêm acpi=off lúc boot
<vubuntor952> làm sao thêm lúc boot bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: nhấn e
<_Tux_> hướng dẫn có ở dưới màn hình boot cua grub mà
<vubuntor952> tại menu boot ko chọn gì hết mà bấm chữ "e" hả bạn
<vubuntor952> thêm vào rồi sao nữa bạn
<vubuntor952> nếu vào được ubuntu rồi, mình làm sao thêm vào đâu cho nó chạy luôn mà ko cần bấm vậy lần sau nữa
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: vào được rồi thì sửa grub
<_Tux_> cứ vào được rồi tính tiếp
<vubuntor952> vâng, nếu được bạn làm ơn chỉ mình luôn đi, minh ghi ra giấy rồi chút làm
<vubuntor952> có phải thêm 2 dòng này vào file menu.lst không
<vubuntor952> - pci=noacpi - noirqdebug
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: grub2 không có menu.lst đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: bạn cứ boot vào với cái tham số acpi=off thui
<_Tux_> sau đó sửa trong thư mục của grub2 ấy
<vubuntor952> tham số đó là mình gõ từ bàn phím hay chọn vậy bạn
<_Tux_> hoặc cùng lắm là trực tiếp /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<_Tux_> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: gõ từ bàn phím
<_Tux_> đã bảo sửa trực tiếp khi booot
<vubuntor952> vâng
<vubuntor952> địa chỉ bạn mới cho vào ko được
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: server die tí
<_Tux_> xài Google cache đi
<_Tux_> !fix grub 2 | codai2810
<ubot2> Factoid 'fix grub 2' not found
<_Tux_> !fix grub2 | codai2810
<ubot2> codai2810: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> sao e cai xampp vao theo lenh ma no bao khong duoc ha cac bac
<daovanhoi> :((
<daovanhoi> bac nao chi cho e di
<daovanhoi> bac nobawk
<daovanhoi> bac tux
<daovanhoi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598187/
<daovanhoi> do
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<daovanhoi> sao lam mai ma k dc
<daovanhoi> e da copy vao thu muc /home/gauluoi file xampp roi
<daovanhoi> huhu
<daovanhoi> bac title co biet khong
<daovanhoi> chi cho e di
<daovanhoi> bác title
<daovanhoi> chỉ giùm cho e đi
<daovanhoi> huhu
<daovanhoi> làm mãi mà không được ấy
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> bác nobawk
<daovanhoi> giúp e cái đi
<daovanhoi> bác tomaw
<NgocNgoan> alo
<NgocNgoan> các bác giúp em với
<NgocNgoan> em cài U server trên Vbox
<NgocNgoan> lúc nãy còn nhận đc card eth0
<NgocNgoan> bây giờ thi ko nhận đc
<NgocNgoan> bác nào biết chỉ giúp em cho nó nhân eth0
<vubuntor272> C4NoC: hi anh Cas
<C4NoC> hi vubuntor272
<vubuntor379> bạn nào cho mình hỏi với
<vubuntor379> mình có cái Ubuntu 9.04
<n2i> !ask
<vubuntor379> lâu quá không login vào
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor379> giờ không rõ user với pass dư lào nữa
<vubuntor379> giờ phải làm thế nào?
<vubuntor379> OS ubuntu đó mình cài chung với Win7
<n2i> vào recovery mode ngồi quyền root
<n2i> thích làm gì thì làm :3
<vubuntor379> nhờ các bạn chỉ dẫn reset lại user và password
<vubuntor379> chỉ cần như vậy thôi à?
<vubuntor379> lúc khởi động lên thì chọn recovery mode à?
<vubuntor398> hi
<vubuntor398> có ai giúp mình
<n2i> :-/
<codai2810> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<codai2810> !ask | vubuntor398
<ubot2> vubuntor398: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> codai2810 cái máy thế nào rồi?
<codai2810> n2i: nó như có ma ý
<n2i> giờ ok rồi hả?
<codai2810> n2i: ừ
<n2i> :3
<codai2810> n2i: loay hoay mãi ko lên
<n2i> vậy là sắp die rồi :P
<codai2810> nhét vào cặp vác ra đến trường thì nos lại lên :(
<n2i> để tang dần đi là vừa :D
<codai2810> die đi, die càng sớm càng tốt
<vubuntor398> mình đã cài xong nhờ chọn F6 rồi chọn acpi=off
<codai2810> die muộn quá ko đc bảo hành
<vubuntor398> nhưng vào menu chọn Ubuntu thì ko chạy được
<vubuntor398> có bạn kêu bấm "e" rồi bấm acpi=off
<n2i> codai2810 chưa đầy tháng nhỉ
<codai2810> vubuntor398: ợ, đây là cái bạn vào lúc trưa khi mình hỏng máy - lúc đó cứ mong bạn ý bị treo máy ở menu grub giống mình
<vubuntor398> nhưng mình bấm vậy nó cũng ko vào được Ubuntu
<codai2810> n2i: hơn 1 tháng rồi, từ 14/3
<vubuntor398> hic
<n2i> codai2810 :3
<codai2810> vubuntor398: :( cài lại đi bợn, mình muốn giúp bạn nhưng ko biết gì về cái ý cả
<codai2810> :D
<n2i> bấm nhầm nút disconnect :4
<vubuntor398> đã có cài lại rồi đó
<vubuntor398> nhưng cũng vậy hà
<vubuntor398> cài thì được, nhưng làm sao mà tắt acpi=off đây
<n2i> config grub2
<vubuntor398> hihi, làm sao được bạn
<vubuntor398> làm sao config grubs được
<vubuntor398> chưa vào được unbuntu mà
<n2i> bấm e để sửa chỗ menu boot xong cũng không boot vào được sao?
<n2i> không biết chroot có được không ta
<vubuntor398> cũng ko vào được đó bạn
<vubuntor398> bấm chữ e rồi
<vubuntor398> có nhiều dòng lắm
<vubuntor398> có phải mình tự thêm vào đó ko
<n2i> chỉnh cái dòng boot
<vubuntor398> thêm vào là "acpi=off" hả
<n2i> hình như thế nhỉ
<n2i> ò
<vubuntor398> chỉnh ssao bạn, gõ thêm cuối cùng hay sửa một trong những dòng đó
<n2i> gõ thêm vào cái dòng có quiet splash ấy
<n2i> xóa splash đi, gõ text vào cũng được, có chút thông tin đấy
<CoconutCrab> http://krautchan.net/files/1303644654004.jpg
<vubuntor398> gõ vào cuối dòng đó chữ acpi=off hả bạn
<CoconutCrab> nhầm
<CoconutCrab> đừng click
<n2i> CoconutCrab @@
<n2i> vubuntor398 ò
<vubuntor398> ờ
<vubuntor398> sao bạn
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab: quăng hàng cấm
<vubuntor398> gõ vào cuối dòng có quiet splash hả
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor398> xng thì bấm Ctrl X cho nó tự thoát vào ubuntu hả bạn
<n2i> xóa cái splash đi, thêm text vào
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor398> trên đó toàn chữ không mà
<vubuntor398> splash gì đâu
<vubuntor398> nó là gì bạn
<vubuntor398> splash đó là cái gì
<n2i> thôi, khỏi đi
<n2i> là cái hình khi boot lên đó
<vubuntor398> mình nghĩ tí nha, có gì không làm được tối vào hỏi tiếp, chân thành cảm ơn bạn nhiều
<n2i> cứ tự nhiên
<vubuntor398> nhất đinh phải cho được
<vubuntor398> tức quá
<n2i> cứ bình thĩnh
<n2i> *tĩnh
<n2i> :3
<n2i> máy không có apci support sao?
<CoconutCrab> hay gặp lỗi với ACPI
<CoconutCrab> tùy thằng bios tử tế hay không
<n2i> ò, vụ này của bios
<vubuntor207> may anh cho em hoi ti dc khong ha
<kid__> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor207> em hoi la minh upgrade len 11.04 roi may cai file.deb ban cu no mat khong ha
<vubuntor207> hay van con
<kid__> file deb bản cũ ?
<vubuntor207> vang
<kid__> nghĩa là gì
<kid__> bạn để ở đâu?
<vubuntor207> thì mấy file he thong do
 * kid__ chả hiểu vubuntor207 đang nói cái gì
<vubuntor207> y em la moi lam ma minh upgrade may file do no co bi xoa hay la chong len nhau
 * kid__ nói chung là upgrade thì đang cài phần mềm gì thì nó vẫn còn phần mềm đó
<kid__> chắc bị ghi đè
 * kid__ chịu
<vubuntor207> bi de len ha
<vubuntor207> sao ma chac chu khong phai la khang dinh ha
 * kid__ không để ý mấy vấn đề đó
<kid__> excrypf1: ping
<vubuntor207> vi du ne ha
<vubuntor207> em co file ten la t.deb cua U 10.10
<vubuntor207> em upgrade len 11.04 roi file t.deb co bi xoa khong ha hay la sao
<kid__> _Tux_: ping
<vubuntor207> may anh hieu y em ko vay
<vubuntor207> huhu khong hieu roi
<kid__> vubuntor207: bạn chờ sn vào nhé
<vubuntor207> sn la ai
<vubuntor207> chac hoi tren dien dan roi
<vubuntor079> hi
<vubuntor079> có ai cho mình hỏi cái
<vubuntor079> bạn _Tux_
<vubuntor079> ú u...có ai ko vậy
<vubuntor207> co
<vubuntor207> ban cu hoi
<vubuntor079> ờ
<vubuntor079> mình cài xong ubuntu vào laptop song song với XP
<vubuntor079> lúc cài là phải chọn acpi=off với noape đó bạn
<vubuntor079> nhưng lúc hiện ra menu vào 2 hệ điều hành thì mình chọn ubuntu thì ko vào được mà bị báo lỗi
<vubuntor079> có bạn chỉ bấm phím e rồi gõ acpi=off, nhưng mình ko biết gõ vào đâu
<C4NoC> gõ vào cái dòng boot = ... gì đó
<C4NoC> cái dòng dài dài á
<C4NoC> gõ vào cuối
<C4NoC> rồi bấm b
<vubuntor079> à...
<vubuntor079> gõ vào dòng dài dài hả bạn
<vubuntor079> gõ acpi=off he
<vubuntor079> phải ko
<vubuntor079> bấm b chi vậy bạn
<C4NoC> owf
<C4NoC> b cho nó boot chứ chi
<vubuntor079> mà có phải là chỉ bấm thêm vào chữ acpi=off thôi hả, hay còn thêm gì nữa ko
<C4NoC> bấm e
<C4NoC> đến cuối hàng
<C4NoC> gõ acpi=off
<C4NoC> rồi bấm b
<C4NoC> enter trước chứ nhỉ
<vubuntor079> cuối dòng dài dài đó hả bạn, trong đó có nhiều dòng lắm đó
<C4NoC> owf
<C4NoC> dòng dài nhất á
<vubuntor079> mình gõ khoảng cách cái, rồi gõ vào, sau đó bấm chữ "b" cái là nó tự boot lại hả bạn
<vubuntor079> mình hỏi kỷ để làm nên bạn thông cảm nha
<vubuntor079> mình đang rất cần nghiên cứu, vì bên giao dục đang dần chuyển qua xài này chứ ko còn xài Windows nữa
<C4NoC> uh
<C4NoC> cứ thử xem sao
<C4NoC> vubuntor079: vào cái hàng dài nhất, bấm e
<vubuntor079> mà cho mình hỏi thêm tí nữa, không lẽ mỗi lần boot phải làm vậy hoài
<C4NoC> gõ dòng kia vào
<C4NoC> rồi enter
<C4NoC> ra lại cái bảng lúc đầu
<C4NoC> bấm b
<vubuntor079> ý
<C4NoC> cho nó boot vào
<C4NoC> xong
<vubuntor079> kô phải là bấm e trước sao?
<C4NoC> bấm e trước zzz
<vubuntor079> menu boot của mình có 4 dòng, 2 dòng là Ubuntu.... gì đó
<vubuntor079> 2 dòng còn lại là Memory Text
<vubuntor079> dòng thứ 5 là Windows XP
<C4NoC> cái dòng đầu của Ubuntu ấy
<C4NoC> bấm e
<vubuntor079> vào tới đó, bấm e?
<vubuntor079> xong ra bảng nữa, có nhiều dòng lệnh
<C4NoC> mấy hàng?
<C4NoC> vubuntor079: có những hàng nào
<vubuntor079> sẽ gõ acpi=off vào cuối các dòng đó hay là cuối dòng dài nhất bạn
<vubuntor079> co chừng khoảng ... để mình nhớ xem
<C4NoC> gox mấy từ đầu của các hàng xem
<vubuntor079> hình như là 5, 6 dòng gì đó
<C4NoC> có hàng nào bắt đầu bằng kernel ... ko
<vubuntor079> mình đã thử gõ vào cuối các dòng đó
<vubuntor079> hình như có
<vubuntor079> gõ vào cuối dòng đó hả bạn
<C4NoC> uh
<vubuntor079> gõ xong bấm "b"?
<vubuntor079> hay Esc
<vubuntor079> để ra lại menu ban đầu vậy
<C4NoC> gõ xong thì enter
<C4NoC> ra lại rồi thì bấm b
<vubuntor079> nếu Enter thì nó hạ dòng dưới đó xuống 1 dòng chứ không thấy gì
<vubuntor079> nghĩa là trống một dòng
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vubuntor079: thế làm lại từ đầu đi
<vubuntor079> là sao bạn?
<vubuntor079> bây giờ mình ko nói nữa, bạn chịu khó nói lại từng bước mình ghi lại hen
<C4NoC> ...
<C4NoC> lúc boot lên
<C4NoC> hiện cái bảng Uubnut , win.. gì đó
<C4NoC> chọn hàng Ubuntu đầu
<C4NoC> bấm e
<C4NoC> xuống cái hàng có kernel ... gì đó
<C4NoC> bấm e tiếp
<C4NoC> nó hiện ra dòng cho sửa hàng đó, thêm vào cuối acpi=off
<C4NoC> enter
<C4NoC> b
<vubuntor079> rồi sao nữa bạn?
<C4NoC> bbấm b đó
<C4NoC> cho nó boot vào
<vubuntor079> lúc đó nó sẽ đi ra bảng boot đầu tiên lại hả/
<C4NoC> uh
<C4NoC> cứ làm đi
<C4NoC> ko được làm lại
<vubuntor079> vâng, cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor079> mà ko lẽ mỗi lần boot lại làm nhiều bước vậy sao? có cách nào lưu lại cho nó tự hiểu luôn he
<C4NoC> tất nhiên
<C4NoC> boot vào đi rồi làm
<vubuntor079> hihi, chỉ mình luôn đi, ghi lại nè
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor079> vậy làm sao gặp lại được bạn đây
<vubuntor079> mình muốn có nick cố định giống bạn ở đây để tiện hỏi, mỗi lần vào thì lại nick khác hà
<C4NoC> gõ  /nick nickname
<vubuntor079> vầy hả bạn /vuntutor079 ?
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC>  /nick tên
<C4NoC> gõ vào đi
<C4NoC> rồi enter
<vubuntor079> hic
<vubuntor079> chưa hiểu?
<vubuntor796> ú u
<vubuntor796> bạn C4NoC ơi
<vubuntor796> mình làm theo cách bạn mà ko được
<Lokiheero> bạn C4NoC iuw
<vubuntor796> mình bấm e thì nó hiện ra một bảng gồm những dòng này nè, ko có dòng kernel... đầu như bạn nói
<vubuntor796> mình ghi ra cho bạn thấy nha
<C4NoC> chụp hình up lên cho lẹ
<vubuntor796> ngoài DOS mà sao chụp được
<C4NoC> :-/
<Lokiheero> bạn C4NoC iu chỉ bạn vubuntor796 kìa
<C4NoC> dt
<C4NoC> máy chụp hình
<vubuntor796> lỡ rồi để mình chịu khó ghi nha
<vubuntor796> có ghi lại giấy nè
<vubuntor796> nó gồm những dòng thế này
<vubuntor796> recordfail
<vubuntor796> insmod part-msdos
<vubuntor796> insmod ext2
<vubuntor796> set root='(hd0,msdos7)
<vubuntor796> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set d996f5a8-b586-4a21-a4ff-8e4a13285\878
<vubuntor796> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root = UUID=d996f5a8-b58b-4a21-a\4ff-8ea413285878 ro quiet splash
<vubuntor796> initrd /boot/initrd img-2.6.35-22-generic
<vubuntor796> nhiêu đó bạn, bạn xem chỉ mình nhe
<vubuntor796> mình có thử thêm vào cuối dòng có quiet splash dòng acpi=off, xong bấm Ctrl X nó khởi động vào mà ko được
<C4NoC> ctrl x là thế nào
<C4NoC> thêm vào cái dòng linux ... ấy
<C4NoC> xóa cái chỗ quiet splash đi
<C4NoC> xóa quiet splash
<C4NoC> thêm acpi=off vào
<vubuntor796> thì thấy nó hướng dẫn phía dưới là bấm Ctrl X để nhập dòng mới vào, còn ESC thì nó không thay đổi gì
<C4NoC> rồi enter
<vubuntor796> nếu Enter thì nó hạ dòng phía dưới xuống một dòng, trống một dòng
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thế à
<vubuntor796> thêm vào rồi sao nữa bạn
<C4NoC> rồi enter
<vubuntor796> à
<C4NoC> hoặc gì đó để acept
<vubuntor796> rồi tiếp?
<C4NoC> enter tiếp đi
<C4NoC> hoặc bấm b thử
<vubuntor796> bấm b nó thêm vào chữ b thôi
<vubuntor796> chứ ko làm gì
<C4NoC> thế enter
<vubuntor796> thì nó chỉ hạ xuống một dòng, còn Ctrl X thì nó thoát bảng đó, tự boot vào Ubuntu
<vubuntor796> mà nãy thì mình ko xóa quiet plash mà chỉ thêm sau đó, nên nó báo lỗi
<C4NoC> vubuntor796: cứ xóa đi, rồi thêm
<C4NoC> vubuntor796: thích làm gì cũng được, thử hết đủ thứ đi, ko sao đâu
<vubuntor796> xóa, thêm vào xong thì làm sao nữa để nó có thể vào Ubuntu bạn he
<vubuntor274> \C4Noc
<kid__> C4NoC:  ping
<vubuntor274> mình làm thử rồi, xong nó hiện ra một loạt dòng lệnh, nhiều lắm
<vubuntor274> đại khái là nhận mấy cổng USB, xong đứng luôn
<vubuntor274> phải tắt bằng nút Power thôi hà
<vubuntor274> bạn ui
<vubuntor274> \C4NoC
<vubuntor274> có ai koo
<vubuntor274> giúp mình với
<OBS> im re nhi? :)
 * CoconutC1ab thar ruồi bay vo ve
 * C4NoC thả ong chích CoconutC1ab 
<OBS> co ai ko nhi :|
<OBS> co ai biet chinh time stamp trong sudoers ko
<CoconutC1ab> wut?
<OBS> co ai biet chinh time stamp trong sudoers ko nhi :)
<CoconutC1ab> không :3
<OBS> @@
<OBS> minh ko biet ro~ cu phap the nao @@
<OBS> forum thi lai dang do do kia :|
<CoconutC1ab> dunno
<vubuntor350> may a/c oi cho em hỏi chút
<vubuntor350> sao e thiet lap cai ubuntu 10.10 chay bang CD ao
<vubuntor350> khi cai dat ubuntu qua buoc thiet lap user xong
<vubuntor350> thi no chay rat lau
<vubuntor350> mat du dang cat man roi
<vubuntor350> tai sao vay
<C4NoC> rút dây mạng ra
<C4NoC> ko cho nó update
<vubuntor350> tat manag roi
<vubuntor350> tat modum lun
<vubuntor350> the ma no van cham
<vubuntor350> hoi nay cài gần 2h mà ko xong
<vubuntor350> làm sao đây
<vubuntor350> cai mấy ngày nay mà ko đựơc
<vubuntor350> ????
<vubuntor456> sao thế
<vubuntor456> kô có ai giúp hết sao
<kid__> nó chạy đến chỗ nào
<vubuntor456> thiet lap user xong
<vubuntor456> là từ đó cứ chờ
<vubuntor456> chờ gần 2h
<kid__> n2i: ping
<kid__> support đi
<n2i> :/
<kid__> vubuntor456: hỏi n2i:D
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor456> đang hỏi nè
<kid__> vubuntor456: copy paste lại đi:D
<vubuntor456> tôi tạo boot từ HDD
 * kid__ núp
<n2i> boot từ hdd?
<vubuntor456> khởi động lại
<vubuntor456> vào cài đặt ubuntu
<vubuntor456> qua hết các bước
<n2i> đến đoạn cài đặt là nó đứng?
<vubuntor456> qua phần thiết lập user
<vubuntor456> tới phần cài đăt
<vubuntor456> là nó cứ đứng
<n2i> boot iso từ hdd?
<vubuntor456> đúng
<vubuntor456> tôi thấy nó báo step before = user zì đó
<vubuntor456> đợi gần 1h thấy nó báo thêm dòng report ...
<vubuntor456> đợi thêm 1h nửa
<vubuntor456> nó báo thêm 1 dòng nửa
<n2i> có thể nó không tìm thấy "nguồn" để cài đặt
<n2i> ?
<vubuntor456> tôi chép file iso vào ổ C
<vubuntor456> hay là nó format ổ C sang ext4
<vubuntor456> nên mất file ta
<n2i> :3
<n2i> đã format rồi thì chắc thế
<n2i> sao hem để ở phân vùng khác?
<vubuntor456> zậy thì làm sao cài
<vubuntor456> vậy tạo file menu.lst như thế nào
<vubuntor456> tôi tưởng khi cài nó load lên ram hết chứ
<n2i> ủa, boot bằng grub4dos à?
<vubuntor456> đúng
<n2i> hic, nghe biểu xài grub4dos là không cài được
<vubuntor456> trong tài liệu cho người mới dùng hướng dẫn thế mà
<vubuntor456> tôi có cd
<n2i> để file iso đó ở phân vùng khác
<vubuntor456> vậy à
<vubuntor456> để boot bằng cd nó báo initramfs zì đó
<vubuntor456> nên mới cái thế này
<n2i> nó báo lúc nào?
<n2i> cài bằng usb, vừa nhanh vừa tiện
<vubuntor456> tới cái màn hình chạy ubuntu
<vubuntor456> chạy mấy cái chấm đó
<vubuntor456> main ko hổ trở boot bằng USB
<n2i> boot từ LAN
<n2i> cũng không luôn à? :3
<vubuntor456> ko
<vubuntor456> chỉ có boot bằng cdrom va hdd
<n2i> vubuntor456: máy từ đời nào thế?
<n2i> xem trong bios không có vụ PXE luôn sao?
<vubuntor456> main ECS 915
<vubuntor456> 915gv-m10
<n2i> đây há? http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite_2007/Products/ProductsDetail.aspx?CategoryID=1&DetailID=602&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=52&LanID=0
<bksupybot> Title: ECS Web Site (at www.ecs.com.tw)
<vubuntor456> update bios lên à
<vubuntor456> để tui thử
<vubuntor456> ths mọi người
<n2i> ẹc, ai nhắc đến update bios đâu nhỉ
<n2i> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-16
<vulien> :-*
<vubuntor627> ban oi cho minh hoi sao minh danh quyen admin trong Ubuntu vay
<vubuntor627> ?
<vubuntor627> Cam on ban
<vubuntor409> khi chọn Amination trong ccsm Ubuntu 12.04 LTS beta 2 thì bị đứng máy
<CuaSapTran> tốt nhất đừng chọn
<CuaSapTran> :D
<vubuntor409> :D
<vubuntor409> vậy là bỏ cái ccsm luôn ah :(
<CuaSapTran> cạc đồ họa của bạn là gì?
<vubuntor409> nvdia xài công nghệ optimus
<vubuntor409> nhưng mình xài card onboard
<GeekComp> =)) xài liên tọi có thấy sao đâu nhỉ
<CuaSapTran> à
<CuaSapTran> thếc hịu
<vubuntor409> ubuntu 11.10 thì bị cái cube desktop =((
<vubuntor409> chắc đợi 12.04 ra bản chính thức =((
<vubuntor409> à mà làm sao cài ironhide cho ubuntu 12.04 vậy
<vubuntor227> ai biet tieng Viet NAM, co the cho minh hoi chut ko ?
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor227> neu muon cai dat 1 phen mem vao utubu , minh phai nhap lenh gi tring ter ko?
<vubuntor227> minh moi lam wen voi utubu nen ko biet
<C4NoC> vào software center mà cài
<vubuntor227> thanks ban nhiu
<vubuntor705> hoi : sau khi cai game tren sofware center, vao cho ano lay ra de choi duoc ?
<vubuntor009> huong dan em cau hinh mail server
<C4NoC> google mail server setup
<vubuntor009> tai lieu bang tieng anh em khong danh lam
<vubuntor009> anh co sach ubuntu server administration tieng viet khong cho em moi
<C4NoC> ko
<n2i> vubuntor009: vậy chịu! Chưa/hem có tiếng Việt cho những tác vụ đó
<n2i> vubuntor009: đã động đến mức cấu hình mail server thì hẳn cũng phải đọc thông tiếng Anh rồi chớ :3
<vubuntor009> nhieu tu thuoc chuyen nghanh wa em dich khong ra
<vubuntor009> em dang can cai dat va cau hinh web va mail noi bo
<GeekComp> lại bài tập
<GeekComp> haizz
<vubuntor009> khong phai dau anh oi
<vubuntor009> em dang lam thu thui
<vubuntor009> lam tren may ao ma
<vubuntor009> khong ai giup em ah
<n2i> .g server-world.info
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.server-world.info/en/
<bksupybot`> Title: Server World - Build Network Server (at www.server-world.info)
<n2i> vubuntor009: lên đó có hướng dẫn đó bạn
<n2i> khá dễ hiểu
<vubuntor009> cam on anh nhiu nhiu!!!
<hellonearth8X>  cho mình hỏi ý kiến 1 chút : adobe flash vs Gnash ???
<kid__> .g gnash
<kid__> hellonearth8X: ?
<hellonearth8X> thì ý mình là 2 cái đấy có khác nhau nhiều lắm ko về hiệu quả sử dụng ý , cái gnash có ổn ko ?
<kid__> http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Flash_vs_Gnash
<kid__> :D
<bksupybot> Title: Flash vs Gnash - WikiVS (at www.wikivs.com)
<n2i> một cái của gnu, một cái của adobe :3
<hellonearth8X> gnash về mặt perfomance có vẻ ko bằng adobe flash
<vubuntor870> làm sao cài ironhide vào ubuntu 12.04
<n2i> .g ironhide
<vubuntor870> để làm thử
<vubuntor870> .g not found =((
<vubuntor805> có ai ở đó khoong cho em hỏi một tý
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-17
<n2i> Help: Quạt không hiểu sao mỗi lần boot lên là lần quay lần không :(
<vubuntor734> có ai ởi đó ko có thể cho em hỏi một chút được không ạ ?
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor734> em mới cài ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor734> em phân cho nó 2 phân vùng logical
<vubuntor734> nhưng sau khi cài xong em ko thể thao tác trên hai phân vùng kể trên
<vubuntor734> em không biết phải làm sao cã
<vubuntor734> e không thể paste hay lưu file lên đó
<n2i> vubuntor734: cài thế nào?
<n2i> 2 phân vùng đó xài vào việc gì?
<vubuntor734> em muốn dùng đễ lưu file học tập với
<vubuntor734> và 1 còn lại đễ giải trí
<n2i> vubuntor734: khoan,, tức là lúc cài Ubuntu xong rồi thì xài 2 cái phân vùng kia để chứa data?
<n2i> nhưng giờ không ghi vào được?
<n2i> thế có mở được ko?
<vubuntor734> vẫn mount đươc ạ
<n2i> nhưng không ghi được?
<n2i> cấp quyền lại
<n2i> :)
<vubuntor734> :) nhưng mà em chả biết cấp sao :|
<n2i> chown, chgrp <-- xài 2 cái này.
<n2i> ví dụ, chown -R <your-user-name> /media/your-dir
<vubuntor734> bằng số 777 được ko a ?
<n2i> 777 là cho chmod
<vubuntor734> :) em chư biết cái này mới tập tành
<vubuntor734> nhưng em chown nó ko cho
<vubuntor734> nó báo em ko có quền vậy làm sao vào root
<vubuntor734> có phải pass vào root là pass cái ko ạ ?
<n2i> thêm sudo vào
<n2i> đọc chút về cách xài lệnh trên forum đi bạn
<vubuntor734> :|
<n2i> :|
<vubuntor734> :) ok rồi. cảm ơn anh, chị nhiều
<vubuntor826> cho em hỏi chú xíu về bản ubuntu mà em đang xài
<vubuntor826> lâu rồi không xài U
<vubuntor826> giờ vào lại
<vubuntor826> update thì báo lỗi phải partial update mà chạy mãi nó chả có tiến triển gì
<vubuntor826> vậy em phải làm như nào để check cái reps nào còn sử dụng cái nào không để loại bỏ bớt ợ
<Tux|Ubuntu> Thì nó update bản mới mà
<vubuntor826> nó không báo em update lên 11. ạ
<vubuntor826> mà em cũng k thích 11., chỉ ưng cái 10.10 thôi
<vubuntor826> vì nó nhẹ mà mượt hơn 11.04
 * Tux|Ubuntu biết ai rồi 
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor826: thôi kệ bạn
 * Tux|Ubuntu chui vào xó
 * Tux|Ubuntu chỉ ưng mỗi Windows
<vubuntor826> tiếc là em xài Mac ạ
<vubuntor826> win chỉ cài để chạy được VS gõ code thôi
 * Tux|Ubuntu "Mác" ếu chơi được Games
<Tux|Ubuntu> Sợ nhờ
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình còn ếu biết VS là cái gì kìa
<vubuntor826> cái Visual Studio ấy ợ
 * Tux|Ubuntu chui vào xó
<vubuntor826> học toàn phải dùng cái đó
 * Tux|Ubuntu một sn đa OS xuất hiện
 * Tux|Ubuntu thất học
<n2i> =))
<vubuntor514> em chào các anh
<vubuntor514> lam ơn giúp em biên dịch trương trình hello world .cpp trong ubun tu voi
<vubuntor514> em tao mot file ten la hello.cpp
<vubuntor514> noi dung nhu' sau
<vubuntor514> #include <iostream>
<vubuntor514> int main ()
<vubuntor514> {
<vubuntor514> cout << " Hello world " ;
<vubuntor514> }
<vubuntor514> em mo console  va go g++ hello.cpp
<vubuntor514> ma no' khong ra cai' gi cả :((
<vubuntor514> có anh nào giúp em với
<vubuntor514> em mới dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor514> hello
<vubuntor514> em chào các anh
<vubuntor514> có anh nào giúp em với ạ
<vubuntor514> ...
<vubuntor514> em muons hỏi làm sao em biên dịch được C++ trong ubuntu ????
<C4NoC> build-essential
<C4NoC> cài gói đó vào
<vubuntor514> em tưởng dùng g++ ??? và consosole
<vubuntor514> ???
<vubuntor514> vang em sẽ nghe lời anh cài biulll vào a
<vubuntor514> và sao em dich no ra a.out ?? là cái gì hả anh ơi ?
<n2i> vubuntor514: đó là file thực thi rồi
<n2i> cứ thế xài thôi.
<vubuntor514> gio em fai lam gi để cho no chạy ra dòng chữ  hello worl hả anh ?
<vubuntor514> em chưa biết chay cái file a.out như the' nào cả ? xin anh chỉ giúp ạ
<n2i> ./a.out
<n2i> à, chmod +x a.out nữa, nếu nó không chạy
<vubuntor514> vang ạ em cảm ơn anh , mà anh ơi cho em hỏi . có trình soạn thảo c++ nào chạy trên ubuntu ngon ngon khong ạ . lúc nãy anh bảo em cài buil essensal có phải de soan C++ không ạ
<n2i> ý hỏi trình soạn thảo? hay ide?
<n2i> còn cái gói build-essensal chỉ là các tool cần thiết (essensal?) để `build` các chương trình/file/gói thôi
<n2i> tức là cái gcc/g++ ấy
<n2i> trình soạn thảo thì trước xài tạm gedit đi :)
<vubuntor514> vang ạ
<vubuntor514> anh ơi em chay ./a.out và nó ra rồi
<vubuntor514> em cảm ơn anh nhiều ạ .
<vubuntor514> hạnh phúc quá ...em thích lắm .
<vubuntor514> em tưởng nó phải ra file exe như trong window
<vubuntor514> thực ra là khi biên dich trong moi trương ubuntu nó ra file .out là file thực thi hả anh ?
<zombifier> Trong Linux thì thường không có đuôi
<zombifier> gcc filename.c -o filename
<vubuntor514> và chạy các file thực thi thì mình phải gõ ./ + tên file hả anh
<vubuntor514> vâng a
<vubuntor514> em cảm ơn anh nhiều , em thấy bạn em bảo nó sài cái eclipsse gì đó để soạn c++ trong ubun tu hả anh ?
<zombifier> Eclipse nặng lắm
<zombifier> Với người muốn lập trình đơn giản thì gedit + gcc là OK
<n2i> vubuntor514: mới vọc thì xài geany đi
<n2i> Eclipse nặng @@
<vubuntor514> vang em cung thay' eclipse toan ho tro Java thoi ma em chi chu tam hoc C++
<vubuntor514> cai geany tren ubuntu10.10 nhu the' nao hả anh xin anh chỉ giúp ạ
<n2i> vubuntor514: học cách xài lệnh và cách cài phần mềm trong ubuntu trước rồi làm những cái khác
<n2i> cài? vào cái software center, đánh tên nó, nhấn install
<vubuntor514> vâng ạ em cảm ơn anh .
<vubuntor514> anh ơi cái geany nó ko hỗ trợ c++ hả anh >>> many supported filetypes like C, Java, PHP, HTML, Python, Perl, Pascal
<vubuntor514> em chỉ tháy C ?
<vubuntor514> ko thay nó nói đến C++
<zombifier> Có c++
<vubuntor514> yes sir , thanks with regards,
<vubuntor514> vang em cài đây ạ . thank các anh nhiều lắm
<n0bawk> cài eclipse-cdt
<n0bawk> hỗ trợ c/c++ đó thôi :3
<n2i> c++ mà không support thfi còn support cái chi :3
<vubuntor514> anh ơi em cài geany rồi ạ
<vubuntor514> giờ em chạy nó như thế nào từ console ??
<vubuntor514> em chạy được rồiạ
<vubuntor514> giờ em thử gõ helloworl trong genney ạ rồi sẽ báo cáo các anh
<zombifier> Good to know :)
<_Tux_> thấy cái code helloworld như sai hay sao á
<vubuntor514> các anh ơi
<vubuntor514> em dung geany go helloworl rồi ...
<vubuntor514> save vơi tên hell.cpp
<vubuntor514> rồi complie no bang geany
<vubuntor514> no' bao la successful ..
<vubuntor514> em ra consloe thay no' dic ra thang hell.o
<_Tux_> rồi sao nữa ?
<vubuntor514> gio chay thang hell.o em dung lenh tai consosole. nhu sau : ./hell.o <<
<_Tux_> oh sh!t
<vubuntor514> no' báo koo chay duoc binary file là sao ạ :(
<vubuntor514> vâng :(
<_Tux_> hello.o là file object
<_Tux_> đâu có phải file execute ?
<vubuntor514> vang giờ em fair làm tiếp là build nó hay exceute no bang geny ?
<vubuntor514> em làm được rồi ạ
<vubuntor514> em vùa click build nó ra thàng hell và một file a.out <<<<<
<vubuntor514> ??? sao nó sinh ra lắm file thế chứ lị ...
<vubuntor514> em cảm ơn các anh nhiều lắm ạ .
<vubuntor514> em sẽ cố gắng học tập . em ghét win dơ rồi ..
<vubuntor514> giò em chỉ sài ubuntu thôi
<vubuntor514> chúc các anh một ngày làm việc hiệu quả và vui vẻ .
<vubuntor514> em chào các anh ạ
<vubuntor961> màn hình của tớ có đường kẻ mầu xanh bên trái?
<vubuntor961> làm tn đrrt tắt nó đi
<zombifier> đường kẻ như thế nào
<vubuntor961> đường kẻ mầu xanh
<vubuntor961> nhỏ như sợi chỉ ấy
<zombifier> đường kẻ dọc à
<vubuntor961> uh
<zombifier> Chắc là vấn đề liên quan đến card màn hình
<vubuntor961> mới xuất hiện 2 hôm nay
<vubuntor961> bt ko có vấn đề gì cả
<vubuntor961> bạn có chách nào giúp tớ ko??
<zombifier> Sorry, vấn đề này mình không thạo lắm
<zombifier> Bạn thử lập topic trong diễn đàn coi
<vubuntor961> uh. cảm ơn cậu nha
<_Tux_> http://www.thanhnien.com.vn/pages/20120417/co-tinh-bi-thoi-phat-de-duoc-doi-mu-bao-hiem.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: Cố tình bị thổi phạt để được đổi mũ bảo hiểm | Thanh Niên Online (at www.thanhnien.com.vn)
<_Tux_> Ôi dân VN =))
<hieunguyen> ở SG chưa có
<hieunguyen> getting ready hehe
<vubuntor694> _Tux_: dạo này chăm online đọc báo nhỉ ?
<vubuntor694> ????
<vubuntor694> sao chức năng bookmark lại lỗi nhỉ ?
<vubuntor782> dfgjag
<vubuntor973> hj
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-18
<vdvsd> sdfz
<vubuntor588> chào các bạn
<vubuntor588> có ai cho mình hỏi tý k ạ
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor783> ?
<vubuntor783> co ai khong
<vubuntor783> giup minh loi~ nay voi
<vubuntor783> No bootable deiveces--strike f1.....
<ubuntor9642> hello
<ubuntor9642> Có ai đó không
<n0bawk> ko có ai
<C4NoC> ko
<ubuntor9642> :)
<ubuntor9642> Các bác ơi sao cái ubuntu của em, sau khi vọc với cái card ati thì nó khởi động chả được
<ubuntor9642> Đầu tiên nó báo lỗi crashing report gernerating -- fail
<ubuntor9642> Tới lightdm --- fail
<ubuntor9642> Em cũng tìm hiểu rồi
<ubuntor9642> Sữa xong nó báo ok
<ubuntor9642> Có điều giờ nó vẫn hiện ra vậy thôi chứ không boot vào được ubuntu
<ubuntor9642> :((
<C4NoC> xóa đi cài lại
<ubuntor9642> Ặc
<ubuntor9642> Bó tay à
<C4NoC> gỡ cái driver của ati đi
<C4NoC> cài driver opensource vào
<ubuntor9642> thanks
<ubuntor9642> Có điều giờ chạy không có lỗi chi hết mà sao vô vẫn không được nhỉ
<ubuntor9642> Gỡ ra chắc chạy được không
<ubuntor9642> Mà nó chỉ cho em xài ở dạng command line thôi
<ubuntor9642> Graphics thì chả vào được
<vubuntor839> chào bà con
<C4NoC> ai bà con dzới bạn
<vubuntor839> :)
<vubuntor839> cho mình hỏi tí
<vubuntor839> 11.10 of mình thường treo máy lắm
<vubuntor839> ko bik bị sao nữa
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, treo thế nào?
<vubuntor839> đang dùng thì nó bị treo ko làm gì đc, mình phải logout ra r vào lại
<vubuntor839> bị mấy lần r
<vubuntor839> :(
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thế hở
<C4NoC> thế chịu, chả biết do cái gì
<C4NoC> máy xịn hem
<vubuntor839> probook 4530s
<vubuntor839> i5 ram 4G radeon 1GB
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> xịn thế cơ à
<C4NoC> mà còn treo à
<C4NoC> thế ubuntu lởm
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, cài linux mint, fedora, hay debian vào coi
<zombifier> Hay la Lubuntu
<zombifier> Siêu nhẹ
<vubuntor839> ah mà sao mình cài fedora ko đc
<vubuntor839> nó cứ sao sao ấy
<vubuntor839> báo lỗi ngay chỗ chọn ổ đĩa
<vubuntor839> mới bị treo xong
<vubuntor839> :(
<vubuntor839> hình như cái card rởi bị sao
<vubuntor839> ko tương thích
<vubuntor839> nó chỉ treo màn hình thôi
<C4NoC> card rời hả
<C4NoC> ATI thì xài driver opensource
<C4NoC> đừng cài driver của tụi AMD
<hellonearth8X> ATI opensource nóng lắm
<hellonearth8X> quạt lại kêu to nữa
<hellonearth8X> mình dùng mint kde , cài driver amd dùng khá ổn
<hellonearth8X> ko quá nóng
<vubuntor839> vẫn chưa cài đc driver cho cái Ati of mình
<hellonearth8X> quạt kêu ko to như hồi dùng windoof 7
<vubuntor839> :-s
<C4NoC> thế 2 bạn giúp nhau đi nhá
<C4NoC> mềnh ko có ati
<zombifier> Nvidia à
<hellonearth8X> ATI có Wiki hướng dẫn cách cài rồi mà
<hellonearth8X> của Ubuntu đó
<hellonearth8X> cụ thể lắm
<vubuntor839> xem r
<vubuntor839> mà cài vẫn ko đc
<vubuntor839> cài r mà báo lỗi
<hellonearth8X> lỗi gì ?
<hellonearth8X> trước khi cài thử xóa sạch các driver ati cũ theo cách trên ubuntu.com xem sao
<vubuntor839> đợi tí
<vubuntor839> send hình
<hellonearth8X> ok
<vubuntor839> http://i.imgur.com/PY7PZ.jpg
<vubuntor839> đó
<hellonearth8X> lỗi mình mới thấy lần đầu , mặc dù mình cũng dùng ati và cài phải đến hơn chục lần nhưng may mắn chưa gặp bao giờ :D
<hellonearth8X> chờ chút
<hellonearth8X> mình thử tìm tut trên mạng xem sao
<zombifier> Restricted Driver không có à
<hellonearth8X> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Oneiric Installation Guide - cchtml.com (at wiki.cchtml.com)
<hellonearth8X> trước tiên thử remove hết driver cũ xem sao
<hellonearth8X> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Proprietary_Drivers_a.k.a._Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Oneiric Installation Guide - cchtml.com (at wiki.cchtml.com)
<hellonearth8X> rồi install cái mới
<hellonearth8X> đấy là cách mình hay làm
<vubuntor839> để thử xem
<vubuntor839> :)
<hellonearth8X> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bksupybot> Title: BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<hellonearth8X> trên ubuntu cũng có nói đến lỗi trên 11.10 này
<vubuntor839> mình dùng radeon
<vubuntor839> open-source
<hellonearth8X> sặc
<hellonearth8X> dùng radeon thì làm sao bật được catalyst hả giời
<hellonearth8X> catalyst là mã nguồn đóng
<hellonearth8X> bạn ko cài nó , bật nó lên thì lỗi là phải rồi
<vubuntor839> :|
<vubuntor839> thế driver cho cái card of mình thì sao
<vubuntor839> mình đã nói là radeon ngay từ đầu mà
<hellonearth8X> thì cài radeon tức là cài rồi còn gì nữa
<hellonearth8X> mặc định ubuntu đã cài cho rồi
<hellonearth8X> muốn update thì cứ update như bt nó sẽ tự động update lên version mới thôi
<hellonearth8X> à , có thêm cái ppa của radeon nữa này
<hellonearth8X> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Updated_Open_Source_Driver_PPA.27s
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Oneiric Installation Guide - cchtml.com (at wiki.cchtml.com)
<hellonearth8X> 2 cái Ubuntu-X với Xorg ý
<hellonearth8X> tùy bạn chọn cái nào mà add vào
<hellonearth8X> nó có driver mới nhất cho radeon
 * zombifier is away: Be right back.
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g using .NET 4.5 online linux
<vubuntor483> hello
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-19
<vubuntor225> chào anh chị cho em hỏi là em mới dùng ubuntu bản 11.10
<vubuntor225> do vọc vẹo lung tung
<vubuntor225> em có lở dùng lệnh sudo chown -R ten-em /etc
<vubuntor225> giờ thì em không dùng lệnh sudo được nữa
<vubuntor225> nó báo là quyền ở id 1000, phải là 0
<vubuntor225> anh chị chỉ em cho nó lại như củ với
<vubuntor225> có ai ở đó không cho em hỏi chuyện này tí ạ
<vubuntor139> cho toi hoi, tai sao toi da cai dat phan mem Kget ma ko the bat phan mem do duoc
<vubuntor139> co phai co cach nao moi bat phan mem KGet len dc ko
<CuaNgayTho> bấm alt-f2, gõ kget
<vubuntor139> toi lam roi, nhung ko co j hien len ca
<CuaNgayTho> trên notification area ấy
<vubuntor139> ko co j ca
<CuaNgayTho> thế vào terminal gõ kget xem
<vubuntor139> trong do bao kget dang chay
<vubuntor139> nhung ko co j hien len
<CuaNgayTho> thế chắc nó đang chạy sẵn rồi
<vubuntor139> thi phai lam sao de download
<CuaNgayTho> vào firefox, bấm vào cái gì thì nó tự bật kget lên
<vubuntor660> cac ban oi
<vubuntor660> cho minh hoi mot chut
<vubuntor198> thế này nhé. mình muốn cài Ubuntu, cài chơi thôi, lâu lâu đem khè vậy chứ k sử dụng lâu dài, vẫn dùng win là chính nên thử cài = wubi.mount ổ ảo. cài bài thường đối vói các bản 10.04 vs 10.10. nhưng với các bản 11.04. 11.10 và mới đây thì có 12.04 beta cũng làm như vậy. các bước cài đặt bình thường, đến khi restart lại, trong menu boot chọn
<vubuntor198> cài bài thường đối vói các bản 10.04 vs 10.10. nhưng với các bản 11.04. 11.10 và mới đây thì có 12.04 beta cũng làm như vậy. các bước cài đặt bình thường, đến khi restart lại, trong menu boot chọn ubuntu để tiếp tục cài thì màn hình đen thui. nó k có đèn màn hình nhé, nó vẫn chạy, vẫn cài nhé, soi kĩ vẫn thấy. đèn ổ cứng vẫn chớp đề
<vubuntor198> cùng bộ cài đó máy khác được máy mình k. mình nghĩ là do cái VGA. mấy mấy k có thì cài rất mượt, k có lỗi gì xảy ra. search sơ qa thì cũng có nhiều ng` gặp trường hợp này mà vẫn chưa có khắc phục cụ thể. cấu hính máy mình : i5-2410. 4G Ram. ATI 6470m. nếu biết xin chỉ dùm cách khắc phục
<CuaNgayTho> okay
<CuaNgayTho> nếu dùng 2410
<CuaNgayTho> thì dùng card onboard của intel đi
<CuaNgayTho> chắc set trong bios có chứ
<CuaNgayTho> vứt ati đi
<vubuntor198> e có tìm trong bios thì k có bác ạ
<CuaNgayTho> thằng bạn mình cũng có cấu hình tương tự, nó dùng không có vấn đề gì
<CuaNgayTho> và hình như mặc định nó cũng chỉ dùng card intel thôi
<vubuntor198> cho e hỏi bạn bác đang dùng bản bao nhiêu vậy
 * CuaNgayTho dùng fedora
<vubuntor198> thanks bác
<vubuntor487> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor542> !fixgrub2
<ubot2> Factoid 'fixgrub2' not found
<vubuntor542> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor324> .g xxx
<bkphenny> TypeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute '__getitem__' (file "/home/chungbd/bot/phenny/modules/search.py", line 22, in result)
<vubuntor324> .g pwd
<bkphenny> TypeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute '__getitem__' (file "/home/chungbd/bot/phenny/modules/search.py", line 22, in result)
<vubuntor324> ls
<vubuntor324> wget /home/chungbd/bot/phenny/modules/search.py
<vubuntor709> alo
<vubuntor709> co ai cho minhhoi voi
<vubuntor557> các bạn cho minh hỏi chút
<vubuntor557> mình cài ubuntu trên vmware 8
<vubuntor557> this installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk
<vubuntor557> bạn nào biết khác phục giúp mình với
<vubuntor557> cảm ơn trước
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> cài virtualbox thử xem
<C4NoC> à ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor557: cài = cái gì, file .iso à
<vubuntor557> ừ
<vubuntor557> mình cài iso
<C4NoC> thế coi chừng file iso down lỗi
<C4NoC> vubuntor557: checksum đi
<vubuntor557> như thế nào bạn nhỉ
<C4NoC> lên trang down á
<vubuntor557> mình down rồi lại down lại rồi đấy
<vubuntor557> ừ
<C4NoC> nó có cái mục SHA, hay MD5
<C4NoC> lên kiếm mấy tool checksmu
<C4NoC> check cái file iso
<C4NoC> coi ra giống ko
<C4NoC> ko giống thì down lại
<vubuntor557> lấy checksum như nào bạn nhỉ
<vubuntor557> trên trang down không thấy
<n2i> vubuntor557: bạn tải từ trang nào về?
<n2i> trang chủ ubuntu trỏ tới ấy à?
<vubuntor557> ừ
<n2i> .g releases.ubuntu.com
<bkphenny> TypeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute '__getitem__' (file "/home/chungbd/bot/phenny/modules/search.py", line 22, in result)
<n2i> há»±
<vubuntor557> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> bạn vào trang đó để lấy file md5 về xem
<vubuntor557> mình down ở đây
<n2i> cái link từ trang chủ cũng có file md5 cùng thư mục rồi đó.
<n2i> bạn vào 1 trong 2 host đó mà lấy là được,
<vubuntor557> mà k thấy md5 nào đâu
<vubuntor557> chưa hiểu lắm
<vubuntor557> bạn chỉ rõ hơn được k
<n2i> bạn vào 1 trong 2 link vừa nhắc ở trên để lấy
<n2i> *file md5 tÆ°Æ¡ng Æ°ng
<vubuntor557> nhưng mà có thấy mã md5 trên đấy đâu
<vubuntor557> hay bạn lấy giúp mình với
<n2i> bạn vào trang releases.ubuntu.com cho dễ thao tác
<n2i> trong đó ngoài mớ file iso thì còn các mớ file khác.
<n2i> có các file checksum như md5, sha...
<n2i> cứ chọn đúng 1 cái tương ứng mà lấy là được
<vubuntor557> ặc sai lè
<vubuntor557> sao thế nhỉ
<vubuntor557> down có lỗi gì đâu
<vubuntor557> cảm ơn bạn nhiều
<n2i> sao bạn biết down không có lỗi :)
<n2i> tải bằng gì? net thế nào?
<vubuntor557> thì tải bằng idm thôi
<vubuntor557> down như bình thường
<n2i> có bị dis mạng trong lúc tải không. hay có phải pause/cancel/resum.. gì không.
<n2i> idm chập mạch, nhiều khi dễ dính vậy lắm
<vubuntor557> ừ
<vubuntor557> mệt gớm
<vubuntor557> cảm ơn bạn lần đầu tiên dùng mấy cái vụ checksum
<vubuntor557> nên cũng gà
<vubuntor557> bình thường down về cài là ok cũng chẳng để ý
<n2i> hự, mà sao cài U?
<vubuntor557> cần dùng mà
<vubuntor557> cảm ơn các bạn mình out đây
<vubuntor551> can xin tai lieu cai dat va cau hinh chi tiet ve mail va web server. tieng anh kung duoc
<vubuntor557> ơ mà làm sao có cái nick trên đây như các bạn nhỉ
<vubuntor557> tại cũng hay hỏi có cái nick cho tiện cảm ơn
<vubuntor551> ba con cho xin tai lieu cau hinh va cai dat chi tiet ve mail ba web noi bo moi
<C4NoC> mail?
<C4NoC> xài zimbra
<n2i> vubuntor557: /nick <new-nick>
<C4NoC> web, thì đầy ra đó
<C4NoC> apache, nginx
<C4NoC> lên trang chủ có document
<n2i> vubuntor557: /query nickserv help
<n2i> vubuntor551: bài tập hử? :) Cho xin ít Tiếng Việt đi bạn!
<vubuntor052> test
<vubuntor280> test
<_Tux_> vubuntor280: /msg NickServ help
<iAbu> là sao nhỉ
<iAbu> chưa hiểu lắm
<iAbu> đã hiểu
<vubuntor357> help me
<vubuntor357> cac tien boi ai da cai dat va cau hinh mail server tren ubuntu server cho cong ty that chua?
<vubuntor357> cho em xin it tai lieu moi
<vubuntor357> dang lam nhung chuc chac ki thuat nhiu wa khong bit sai o sau nua
<vubuntor357> huhu
<CoconutCrab> lol
<CoconutCrab> vấn đề to thế thì lên forum hỏi ấy
<vubuntor357> dang can gap
<vubuntor357> len hoi truc tiep luon
 * _Tux_ chưa cài trên server thật bao giờ
<_Tux_> xài GG App
 * CoconutCrab trước cài, nhưng quên hết rồi
<CoconutCrab> trước cài postfix
<vubuntor357> tai lieu tieng anh kung duoc nhung phai that chi tiet de em do lai xem sai o dau
<CoconutCrab> trên cái trang của phần mềm đó
<CoconutCrab> là chi tiết nhất rồi
<CoconutCrab> chả chỗ nào chi tiết hơn nữa
<vubuntor357> trang nao co
<_Tux_> trang của postfix
<_Tux_> vubuntor357: đọc tài liệu
<CoconutCrab> dùng cái nào thì vào trang chủ của phần mềm đó
<_Tux_> xem log
<_Tux_> google
<_Tux_> done
<CoconutCrab> chỉ sợ đọc hết nổi chứ còn không lo trên đó không chi tiết
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor357> dfd
<n0bawk> đợi tí
<n0bawk> có trang này
<n0bawk> vubuntor357: http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_11.04&p=mail
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 11.04 - MAIL Server - Install/Configure Postfix : Server World (at www.server-world.info)
<GeekComp> haizz, công ty gì đâu, lại bài tập chứ công ty mẹ giề
<vubuntor357> sao ban lai noi the
<vubuntor357> mat het ca quan diem di
<CoconutCrab> gato ấy mà
<vubuntor357> nhung kung phai cam on ban nhiu
<vubuntor357> tai lieu do rat huu ich do
<C4NoC> lolz
<CoconutCrab> 2 'bạn' khác nhau mà
<vubuntor376> Bạn nào chỉ cho mình cách làm cho chữ ẩn phía dưới hình nền trong libreoffice được
<vubuntor376> mình làm mãi ko được
<n2i> vubuntor376: watermark? để làm gì? cho đẹp hay đánh dấu `copyright` :3
<vubuntor689> cho toi hoi lam the nao de dang nhap duoc facebook tren ubuntu
<vubuntor689> toi dung ubuntu ma facebook cung bi chan
<n2i> vubuntor689: hự, xài windows không bị chặn hở? LOL
<n2i> bạn xài mạng nào?
<vubuntor689> toi dung VNPT
<vubuntor689> vay ubuntu co cach nao de vao duoc face ko
<vubuntor376> làm cho đẹp
<vubuntor376> nhưng tìm watermark ở đâu
<n2i> vubuntor689: đổi dns là được bạn
<vubuntor689> toi dang nhap face bang firefox deu bi bao la ko tim thay server
<n2i> vubuntor376: tìm trong mớ menu insert thử xem
<vubuntor689> doi dns nhu the nao?
<n2i> thao tác như M$ Word 2003 thôii
<n2i> .g dns
<bkphenny> TypeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute '__getitem__' (file "/home/chungbd/bot/phenny/modules/search.py", line 22, in result)
<n2i> !đổi dns
<ubot2> Factoid 'i dns' not found
<n2i> :3
<CoconutCrab> lolz
<vubuntor689> doi dns the nao ha ban
<n2i> đổi dns: vào chỗ kết nối mạng: chọn chỉnh sửa, chọn cái kết nối cần sửa, cái wired ấy
<CoconutCrab> trong network manager chỉnh
<vubuntor376> cảm ơn các bạn, tôi đã làm được
<vubuntor376> ...
<CoconutCrab> he he
<vubuntor826> Bà con
<vubuntor826> ơi cứu mình với
<vubuntor826> có ai ko
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor826> :D
<vubuntor826> Tình hình là ubuntu của mình mất hết giao diện
<vubuntor826> minh dùng gnome-panel để sài tạm
<vubuntor826>  mà không biết làm sao dể lấy lại giao diện giống như lúc mới cài
<CoconutCrab> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<vubuntor217> :D
<vubuntor217> Tinh van cai vu mat giao dien day cac bac
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor217> van chua lam dc :((
 * CoconutCrab thua, chưa dùng unity
<CoconutCrab> đẩy bóng cho người khác
<n2i> .g reset unity
<bkphenny> TypeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute '__getitem__' (file "/home/chungbd/bot/phenny/modules/search.py", line 22, in result)
<CoconutCrab> đúng là quên, nó dùng unity thì chịu
<vubuntor770> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor241> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor535> có ai còn thức không giúp em với
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-20
<vubuntor845> cong dong ubuntu oi! cho minh hoi sao luu va phuc hoi du lieu tren ubuntu ntn vay?
<vubuntor845> khong ai giup minh ah
<vubuntor315> chao ca nha
<vubuntor315> minh moi su dung ubuntu nay nen co chut thac mac
<vubuntor315> mong duoc su giup do cua moi nguoi
<vubuntor315> trong mot thu muc ma co cac thu muc con co mau sac khac nhau
<vubuntor315> vay cac mau sac do phan biet thu muc the nao?
<vubuntor315> xin cam on
<vubuntor845> dau het ca roi sao khong thay ai vay ta
<vubuntor845> huhu ma sao minh khong gui cau hoi o cua so Status vay ta
<_Tux_> vubuntor845: tar, rsync, dd, cpio
<_Tux_> thích cách nào cũng được
<vubuntor315> co ai o do khong?
<vubuntor315> minh dang bi cach nhan va gui mail bang lenh trong ubuntu
<vubuntor315> co ai do giup minh voi
<n0bawk> server?
<_Tux_> vubuntor315: Google how to sendmail from command line ubuntu
<_Tux_> qmail, postfix hay sendmail
<vubuntor315> gmai;
<vubuntor315> gmail
<_Tux_> .g send mail to gmail ubuntu commandlien
<bkphenny> TypeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute '__getitem__' (file "/home/chungbd/bot/phenny/modules/search.py", line 22, in result)
<vubuntor315> thank
<vubuntor345> mọi người cho mình hỏi !
<vubuntor345> có cách nào add hết tất cả repos ppa của ubuntu không
<vubuntor345> dành cho ubuntu 12.04
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor345> vậy là chỉ có thể add những cái mình cần thôi àk
<vubuntor345> vậy là mình hiểu rồi ! thank mọi người
<vubuntor683> lam sao thay doi font color trong ubuntu 11.04 vay
<n2i> vubuntor683: font color ở đâu?
<vubuntor683> trong nautilus
<n2i> vubuntor683: thích đổi màu mè như trong windows ấy hở? :3
<n2i> gconf-editor <--
<vubuntor683> cuar minh fonrt no mau trang
<vubuntor683> cha thay gi ca
<n2i> xài cái này rồi chỉnh :)
<n2i> há»±
<n2i> màu trắng :3 chắc tại themes?
<n2i> *theme
<vubuntor683> minh cai xong no the
<vubuntor683> de mac dinh ma
<vubuntor922> Có cách nào dùng lệnh FIND để tìm được các file ẩn trog windowns sau khi đã mount thành công trên ubuntu không các bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor922: sang Linux rồi
<_Tux_> thì chả phải nào của nó ẩn được hết :)
<vubuntor922> thế mà mình tìm thử mấy file ẩn ko đc
<_Tux_> Tìm được hết
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-21
<vubuntor487> alo
<vubuntor487> co ai do khong
<vubuntor487> alo
<vubuntor200> alo
<n0bawk> ola
<vubuntor200> minh cai ubuntu roi
<vubuntor200> sao khong thay do dia cua win7
<n0bawk> ok ngon
<vubuntor200> luc dau thi minh thay
<n0bawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<n0bawk> vubuntor200: khoi dong vao win 7
<n0bawk> roi vao lai ubuntu
<vubuntor200> ly do tai sao vay
<vubuntor200> neu lam theo huong dan phan vung
<vubuntor200> thi co mat du lieu khong
<n0bawk> co' the? shutdơwn win 0 dung'
<vubuntor200> minh dung gmome
<vubuntor200> khi vao file
<n0bawk> neu' chua lam gi den cai o? cua win 7 thi chac ko
<vubuntor200> no hien cai eject
<vubuntor200> minh bam vao chu no khong thay o dia do' luon
<n0bawk> vao thu win 7 co' dc ko la` biet' lien
<vubuntor200> OK thanks
<vubuntor200> de minh thu
 * n2i Eject laà nó xóa luôn mount point
<vubuntor709> acj
<vubuntor709> alo
<vubuntor709> gio khong thay o dia cua win luon
<n2i> à, không thấy tức là không thấy ở chỗ nào ấy nhri?
<n2i> trong trình quản lý file?
<vubuntor709> uhm
<vubuntor709> gio khong thay 2 o dia C va E luon
<vubuntor709> minh cai ubuntu tren o D
<vubuntor709> khoi dong lai vao win 7 thi bing thuong
<vubuntor709> cho minh hoi cai nay nua
<vubuntor709> minh cai apache roi
<vubuntor709> den phan add module
<vubuntor709> thi lbi loi nay
<vubuntor709>  E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<vubuntor709> mac du da sudo su
<n2i> vubuntor709: cài bằng wubi? @@
<vubuntor709> khong
<vubuntor709> cai = cd
<vubuntor709> cai bo ubuntu 12 beta
<vubuntor709>  E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<vubuntor709> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor709> bi loi do'
<n2i> vubuntor709: đang cài chi phổng? dùng đồng thời nhiều chương trình cài đặt cùng lúc phải không? (is another process using it?)
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor709
<ubot2> vubuntor709: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor709> là sao anh
<vubuntor709> em đang update hệ thống
<vubuntor709> vào trong contro panel
<vubuntor709> thấy update bấm vào
<vubuntor709> nó đang download gì đến 200 mb
<vubuntor709> đang chạy update mânger
<vubuntor709> không biết cái đó có phải update unbutu không
<n2i> đúng vậy
<vubuntor709> vậy nó đang update là sinh ra lỗi đó hả
<vubuntor709> em đang cài bản 12 beta2
<n2i> tức là bạn đang chạy nhiều chương trình cài đặt cùng lúc
<n2i> cái trình update ấy cũng đang cài đặt, và bạn hình như cũng đang cài đặt cái gì ấy
<vubuntor709> chắc nó đang update
<vubuntor709> còn cái vụ không nhìn thấy 2 ổ đỉa của WIn thì sao Bác
<vubuntor709> ban đầu thì nhìn thấy và dùng bình thường
<n2i> rồi sau đó?
<vubuntor709> mò ubuntu 1 lúc
<vubuntor709> giờ không thấy gì luôn
<vubuntor709> có mõi 1 ổ phân vung ext4 của ubuntu
<vubuntor709> trước đây là ổ D của win
<vubuntor709> giờ không thấy ổ C và E
<vubuntor155> cho em hỏi về vấn đề driver âm thanh tí
<vubuntor155> em cắm cái loa USB vào
<vubuntor155> phần hardware của sound setting thì thấy
<vubuntor155> mà output thì có mỗi 1 card onboard thôi
<vubuntor155> có ai chỉ giúp em với
<vubuntor709> thứ 7 đi chơi hết rồi
<n2i> ai vấn đề ổ cứng, ai vấn đề loa ấy nhỉ? lỡ clean screen chẳng nhớ ai nữa :3
<vubuntor709> tôi ổ cứng đay
<vubuntor709> híc
<n2i> tức là lúc bật máy lên thì thấy và xài bình thường?
<n2i> rồi sau đó tự dưng biến mất?
<n2i> biến mất ở đâu?
<vubuntor169> alo
<vubuntor169> Anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor169> anh teamviewer
<vubuntor169> xem giuwps em hiệ 2 ổ đỉa nhé
<n2i> hem, hem có xài teamviewer :3
<n2i> tức là bạn cài // với Windows đúng hem nhỉ.
<vubuntor169> uhm
<n2i> tức là sau khi 'Eject' ở trong Gnome3 thì hem thấy 2 ổ kia mà xài nữa?
<n2i> hài nhỉ :P
<n2i> vậy có lẽ phải mount lạii
<n2i> vubuntor169: dùng udisk --mount /dev/sda[123 gì đó] để mount lại phân vùng đó
<n2i> có lẽ tại nó 'Eject' nên hem thây nữa, như CD vậy, eject là cho đi
<vubuntor169> uhm
<vubuntor169> go lenh mount thay lai roi
<n2i> tức là nó bị đẩy ra. nghe như kiểu cd vậy ta :3
<vubuntor169> minh mount dc roi
<vubuntor169> giờ muốn Eject thì làm sao
<vubuntor169> :D
<n2i> udisk --unmount /dev/..
<n2i> thay mount bằng unmount
<n2i> thực ra cái trình quản lý file cũng xài cái này thôi mà.
<n2i> nhưng không hiểu sao eject lại cho đi luôn
<n2i> mình hem có xài :)
<n2i> *hem có xài Gnome3
<vubuntor810> cho em hỏi có ai đang trực tuyến ko ạ?
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> đang giờ ăn nghỉ mà :3
<vubuntor810> Em đang sử dụng ubuntu 11.10. Em đăng nhập bằng account admin nhưng sao lúc chép file vào thư mục usr/share/..... thì lại báo lỗi root là sao ạ?
<n2i> đăng nhập vào admin? = ?
<vubuntor810> zạ bằng account quyền administrator đó ạ
<vubuntor810> khi em copy hay extract vào thư mục usr/* thì báo lỗi thiếu quyền root gì đó. Em chẳng bik fix sao nữa. Nhờ anh chị giúp giùm :)
 * n2i tức là đang đăng nhập vào root?
 * n2i chứ linux hem có thằng nào tên là administrator cả :3
<n2i> còn muốn xài quyền root thì cứ sudo mà tiến thôi
<vubuntor810> chứ ko thể dùng files để copy trực tiếp đc huh anh?
<n2i> được
<n2i> sudo nautilus rồi nó mở lên cái trình quản lý file
<n2i> và xài như bình thường
<vubuntor810> Em làm đc rồi. Cảm ơn anh nhiều :)
<vubuntor810> Cho em hỏi thêm là cách cài các gtk+theme cho gnome đc ko ạ. Cái Theme Shell thì em cài đc rồi nhưng gtk+theme thì em không bik thêm = cách nào
<n2i> quăng cái folder mang tên themes đó vào ~/.themes
<n2i> ví dụ: cp -rv cleanlook ~/.themes
<vubuntor810> xin lỗi anh nhưng em hông bik cái ~/.themes nằm ở đâu nữa :((
<n2i> nó ở chỗ nó cần ở :3 cứ đánh đúng như vậy là được. tạm thời thế
<n2i> nếu nó báo lỗi không có thư mục đó thì tạo mớ
<n2i> *i
<n2i> tức: mkdir ~/.themes :)
<vubuntor810> Em thấy rồi ạ. Cảm ơn anh nhìu :">
<vubuntor024> may' anh cho em hoi cai'
<vubuntor024> ubuntu su dung phan mem nao thiet ke banner
<vubuntor024> sr dang cai ubuntu bang live cd nen ko go tieng viet dc
<vubuntor290> alo
<vubuntor290> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor290> mình muốn phân toàn quyền thì làm thế nào
<vubuntor290> mình muốn khi edit thì bấm vào sử a trực tiếp
<vubuntor290> chứ dùng toàn lệnh sudo gedit thì phiền quá
<n2i> vubuntor290: muốn sửa những file nào?
<n2i> trong /etc?
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor290> khong
<vubuntor290> trong các ổ đia mình mount qua
<n2i> ò. chown lại đi
<vubuntor290> |media
<vubuntor290> chown sao
<n2i> mount bằng nautilus mà cũng bị thế sao ta :3
<vubuntor290> mount = tay
<vubuntor290> Snapaptic
<vubuntor290> storage chứ
<vubuntor290> đi dau roi
<vubuntor832> có ai online k0 ?
<_Tux_> không
<v0ld3m0rt248> tks
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-22
<vubuntor537> Cho em hoi? Conky la` gi` va` cach cai dat no'. Cam on anh chi nhiu`
<tinhyeudep> các bác ơi tại sao em ping 192.168.1.1 thì 0.5 ms. Vậy mà traceroute 192.168.1.1 lại luôn > 2s
<vubuntor650> các anh ơi, cho e hỏi, khi cài bằng wubi
<vubuntor650> thì bị lỗi
<vubuntor650> vậy làm sao để hết lỗi đây ah
<vubuntor650> allo
<vubuntor650> <Buzz>
<vubuntor398> cho minh` hoi lam the nao cai` bootcamp?
<vubuntor261> mi`nh vua` cai` Ubuntu xong, restart may' lai toan` bao' no operating system, h phai chay. ubuntu tren USB @@~
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-15
<vubuntor463> giup e voi
<vubuntor463>  e cai duoc ubuntu roi nhung do card vga roi, nen man hinh ko thay dc
<vubuntor463> e phai ket noi vao 1 man hinh khac thi moi thy dc man hinh
<Cua> hmm? card rời hay card liền chả thế
<Cua> bạn dùng laptop à/
<vubuntor463> e dang bi the ko bit loi tai vi sao mong anh giup
<vubuntor463> e dang ding laptop, hdh van chay
<vubuntor463> nhung man hinh ko xuat dc
<vubuntor463> toi thui
<vubuntor463> phai ket noi voi 1 man hinh khac thi lai co
<Cua> bạn dùng laptop hay desktop? nếu là desktop thì màn hình nối qua cổng gì?
<vubuntor463> laptop
<vubuntor463> co phai loi car loi ko
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> card ATI hay NVIDIA? mà loại gì?
<Cua> :-/
<vubuntor463> nvida
<vubuntor463> e vao software center cai ddat lun trong do nhung no ko cho cai
<Cua> nvidia thường chạy tốt, vậy bạn cắm tạm màn hình khác vào
<Cua> rồi vào system settings, software sources, vào cái tab additional drivers
<Cua> chuyển cái driver nvidia sang mục using
<vubuntor463> trong system setting cua e ko co additional drivers
<vubuntor463> e dang cai nhung cai lau qua troi luon
<vubuntor463> e ko bit ban nay co bi loi ko nua, nhung ma thieu rat nhiu cuc nang
<Cua> cái software sources cơ
<vubuntor463> e dang dung ban 10.04 lts
<Cua> à
<Cua> cái đó hơi cũ rồi
<vubuntor463> e dang up len ban 12.10 nhung lau qua, chay 2 tieng roi van cua xong
<vubuntor463> co anh nao o hcm chuyn ve ubuntu co the giup e dc ko
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor463> huhu
<vubuntor463> muon dung ma ko dung dc tuc tui qua di @@
<Cua__> dùng bản 12.04 đi
<vubuntor463> anh nao co the chi e muon dia cai ubuntu o dau tai hcm ko\
<vubuntor463> down load tren mang ve dung ko an tam
<Cua__> down về ghi ra USB cho nhanh
<vubuntor463> a cho e cai dia chi down chac chan dc ko
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> lên trang chủ nó mà down
<Cua__> ubuntu.com
<C4NoC> chắc với ko chắc gì ở đây
<Cua__> > ?
<vubuntor409> Cho mình hỏi tại sao lại như vầy: Have you wondered why example USB firmwares for microcontrollers always end up with names such as /dev/ttyACM0 and never as /dev/ttyUSB0?
<C4NoC> sợ ai cướp à
<vubuntor463> @@
<vubuntor409> alo alo
<Cua__> vubuntor409: ACM0 nó dễ dùng hơn
<vubuntor463> ko do e down ve 2 ban 12.4 va 12.10 ve ghi ra dia cai, nhung toan bao loi
<Cua__> ghi ra usb ấy
<Cua__> mà ghi image
<Cua__> không phải ghi cái file đó ra đâu
<vubuntor463> den phan istalling system th lai bao loi
<Cua__> ghi usb ấy
<vubuntor409> sao lại dễ dùng hơn vậy bạn?
<Cua__> distro có sẵn driver, communication mode dễ hơn
<vubuntor409> có cách nào chuyển qua lại giữa 2 bản này ko bạn?
<Cua__> thích thì viết lại phần kết nối usb của thiết bị
<Cua__> nhưng để ACM tốt hơn
<vubuntor409> phần mềm minicom trên Ubuntu có đọc được giao tiếp theo kiểu ACM ko?
<LoveCrab> thoải mái
<LoveCrab> nó là cái thiết bị dạng ký tự
<LoveCrab> cứ đọc ghi bt thôi
<LoveCrab> y hệt cái ttyusb kia chả khác gì
<vubuntor409> tại mình kết nối msp430 vs pc, trên win thì đọc bt, trên Ubuntu thấy 2 chuẩn khác nhau!
<vubuntor409> cảm ơn bác
<LoveCrab> 2 thiết bị khác nhau thôi
<LoveCrab> còn để nói chuyện với nó thì y hệt
<LoveCrab> cái phần dưới khác nhau, cái đó linux lo rồi
<LoveCrab> còn ở trên thì minicom đọc được hết
<vubuntor409> để mình thử! bạn có mail ko để mình trao đổi thêm!
<LoveCrab> hem
<vubuntor409> à, ttyusb0 vs ttys0 là y chang hả bạn?
<LoveCrab> khác nhau chút chút
<LoveCrab> nhưng không quan trọng cái đó
<LoveCrab> cứ cắm vào nói chuyện được là được
<vubuntor819> mình mở minicom lên thì nó báo lỗi như thế này: minicom: cannot open /dev/tty8: Permission denied
<LoveCrab> tất nhiên
<LoveCrab> 1 là sai device, 2 là không đủ quyển
<LoveCrab> cần thì sudo minicom
<vubuntor819> cái này phải cần quyền root hả bạn?
<LoveCrab> bạn biết về phân quyền trong linux chứ?
<vubuntor819> truy cập gì trong /dev thì phải cần quyền root hết hả bạn?
<LoveCrab> không hẳn
<LoveCrab> bạn biết về phân quyền không?
<vubuntor819> ko biết
<vubuntor819> mình chỉ biết là trong linũx quyền root là cao nhất.
<vubuntor819> nhưng khi sử dụng thì ko biết lúc nào cần root và ko cần root
<LoveCrab> hmmm
<LoveCrab> okay, vậy nếu bạn không muốn tìm hiểu nhiều mà chỉ muốn cho xong việc
<LoveCrab> thì sudo minicom
<vubuntor819> ko. tìm hiểu nhiều thì tốt mà!
<vubuntor819> mình mới đến linux thôi!
<LoveCrab> hmm, cái này tiếng anh thì nhiều
<LoveCrab> tiếng việt chả biết có có không
<vubuntor819> mình ko ngại tiếng anh! :)
<vubuntor463> cho  e hoi monodeset trong ubuntu la minh phai su dng nhu the nao vay cac anh
<LoveCrab> okay
<LoveCrab> .g linux access user group
<iPhenny> LoveCrab: http://library.linode.com/using-linux/users-and-groups
<iSupyBot`> Title: Linux Users and Groups – Linode Library (at library.linode.com)
<LoveCrab> vubuntor463: mặc định nó bật
<vubuntor819> cảm ơn
<vubuntor536> hello may anh
<vubuntor536> e dang dung ban 12.10
<vubuntor536> nhung hong vao duoc wifi+con chuot cam ung cua laptop ko nhan
<vubuntor536> may a co the chi e cai driver o dau ko ah
<vubuntor756> sao mình giao tiếp vs msp430 mà ko thấy msp gửi dữ liệu lên, mình thử bằng Hercules bên Win thì vẫn chạy tốt
<vubuntor756> Mình dùng minicom
<vubuntor536> minicom lam sao co dc vay ban
<vubuntor756> chỉ gửi tín hiệu 0 hoặc 1 lên thôi
<Cua> chắc không đúng cổng
<vubuntor536> minh moi tap toi nen hoi g
<vubuntor756> ubuntu software center
<vubuntor756> tty8
<Cua> sai cổng rồi
<vubuntor536> sai cong la sao anh
<vubuntor536> wifi cug sai cong ha anh
<Cua> vubuntor536: vào trong system settings, mục software sources, tab additional driver
<Cua> vubuntor536: xem có driver thì chọn
<vubuntor756> ko có driver
<Cua> thế có hiện ra mạng không
<Cua> :-/
<vubuntor756> ủa, sao lại hiện ra mạng ở đây?
<vubuntor536> trong system setting cua e ko co  tab additional driver
<vubuntor756> msp430 laughpad mà bạn?
<GuiltyCrab> vubuntor536: trong software sources
<vubuntor756> Minicom báo ntn nè:Welcome to minicom 2.5  OPTIONS: I18n  Compiled on May  2 2011, 00:39:27. Port /dev/tty8
<GuiltyCrab> vubuntor756: sai device rồi
<vubuntor756> rồi sao mà sửa bạn?
<vubuntor536> anh oi trong tab additional driver cua e ko hien thi driver nao het
<vubuntor536> no bao no driver are in use
<vubuntor756> làm sao sửa khi sai device vậy bạn???
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor756: chuyển sang cái khác
<Tux|Dexter> :D
<vubuntor756> :)
<vubuntor756> nó báo vầy thôi, chứ đâu có nhận được dữ liệu gửi lên đâu bác
<vubuntor756> Welcome to minicom 2.5  OPTIONS: I18n  Compiled on May  2 2011, 00:39:27. Port /dev/tty8  Press CTRL-A Z for help on special keys
<vubuntor756> có ai tl giùm mình vs
 * Tux|Dexter móc móc n0bawk GuiltyCrab 
<n0bawk> hò hò
<n0bawk> xem cái serial interface là tty mấy
<n0bawk> tty8 chắc ko phải rồi :))
<GuiltyCrab> ttyAMC0 còn gì
<Tux|Dexter> có vẻ như mạch nạp STK500 của mềnh
<GuiltyCrab> các bạn ơi cài flash như thế nào bây giờ nhỉ? :)
<vubuntor756> Nó báo như thế này là sao vậy bạn?
<vubuntor756> [    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled [  868.094915] cdc_acm 2-1.2:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device [  873.196422] tty_port_close_start: tty->count = 1 port count = 0. [ 2267.003597] cdc_acm 2-1.3:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<GuiltyCrab> có ttyACM0 rồi
<vubuntor756> nhưng mà nó vẫn ko hiện dữ liệu gửi từ kit lên terminal
<vubuntor756> mình dùng Hercules bên Win thì nó hiện dữ liệu vẫn gửi lên mà
<n0bawk> hò hò
<n0bawk> Hercules nghe quen quen :))
<vubuntor756> :)), chiến binh Hercules đó bác
<n0bawk> synopsys tool?
<vubuntor756> Nó để nhận dữ liệu giao tiếp qua Serial Port đó bạn
<vubuntor756> ko phải syn
<n0bawk> vubuntor756: minicom phải vào config
<n0bawk> ctrl-a z gì đó rồi config thử xem :))
<vubuntor756> con rồi mà! baud 9600 rồi, mình biết nhiu đó thôi
<vubuntor756> bó tay rồi! :)
<vubuntor847> Pyqt khác với pyside chỗ nào vậy mấy bạn?
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor847: tùy trường hợp
<Tux|Dexter> nói chung đều xài Qt
<Tux|Dexter> khác nhau ở syntax sử dụng
<vubuntor510> con anh nao ko vay chi giup e cai nay nua voi
<vubuntor510> e dung ban 12.10, laptop e co tich hop card vga intel mobie 4 series
<vubuntor510> nhung man hinh mau den, ko thay dc may anh nao chua ngu giup e voi
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor847: có mấy VGA?
<vubuntor510> card onboard
<vubuntor510> chi 1 cai do hoi ah
<Tux|Dexter> thế thì sao mà đen màn hình được
<Tux|Dexter> Intel nó chạy hơi bị ngon lành á
<vubuntor510> ko e bit hien tai e dang bi
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor847: dùng Unity hay cái gì
<vubuntor510> dang phai ket noi den man hinh lcd moi dung dc
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor510: có làm gì khác không?
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor510: vào mục Display
<Tux|Dexter> chỉnh lại coi
<vubuntor510> lam sao bit minh dang dung unity ah e con ga ubuntu @@
<vubuntor575> hix e  vao dislay hinh lai roi van ko dc
<vubuntor575> may anh oi
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor575: màn hình đen với intel thì mình chưa gặp bao giờ
<Tux|Dexter> trong khi cắm LCD lại bình thường
<Tux|Dexter> lạ thế
<vubuntor575> da
<vubuntor575> man hinh laptop van nhan dc, nhung ma no cuc ky toi
<vubuntor575> phai nhin that ky moi that dc
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor575: thế
<Tux|Dexter> phải nói ra là nó tối
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor575: tăng độ sáng
<Tux|Dexter> bằng phím tắt hem được?
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor575: alo
<vubuntor449> e tang het muc roi van ko dc
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor449: ok
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor449: giờ làm lệnh này coi
<vubuntor449> a
<vubuntor449> da
<Tux|Dexter> cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1/brightness
<vubuntor449> no bao ; No such file or directory
<Tux|Dexter> ok
<Tux|Dexter> no prolem
<Tux|Dexter>  ls /sys/class/backlight/
<vubuntor449> bao : acpi_video0  intel_backlight chu mau xanh
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor449: sudo sh -c "echo 15 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor449: sudo sh -c "echo 15 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness"
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor449: hú hú
<Tux|Dexter> thế nào rồi
<vubuntor449> sau khi chay xong thi ra :  >
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor449: chạy lệnh số 2 cơ
<vubuntor449> va con tro nhap nhay
<Tux|Dexter> lệnh số 1 thiếu cái "
<vubuntor449> oi hay the
<vubuntor449> e lam dc roi
<vubuntor449> cam n anh nhieu lam
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor449: no prolem
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor449: cơ mà đấy chỉ là tạm thời thôi
<Tux|Dexter> thêm cái lệnh echo 15 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness vào /etc/rc.local
<Tux|Dexter> để nó khởi động lại
<Tux|Dexter> cũng tự tăng độ sáng lên
<Tux|Dexter> chỉnh số 15 -> số phù hợp
<Tux|Dexter> (từ 1-15)
<Tux|Dexter> thử để biết
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor449: ping
<Tux|Dexter> hay lại tèo cmnr
<Tux|Dexter> =]]
<vubuntor449> hhih
<vubuntor449> phai hoc hoi them my anh qua
<vubuntor449> tks anh
<vubuntor449> anh ma o hcm thi lam chau cafe
<vubuntor449> bb anh e ngu day mai d lam na
<vubuntor449> hm na cam o anh nhieu lam
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-16
<vubuntor298> hello mo nguoi
<vubuntor157> cho em hỏi cách cài đặt QEMU trên ubuntu 12.10 với ạ.
<vubuntor157> em mới sử dụng ubuntu. hiên nay đang cần giả lập 1 chương trình để chạy arm 7; em không biết nên làm như nào. nhờ mọi người giúp đỡ với ạ. thanks
 * Cabong chưa thấy ai ngủ dậy 
<vubuntor157> help me
<Cabong> chờ các chiên gia ngủ dậy đã, h đã ai dậy đâu mờ kêu :D
<vubuntor157> vâng em cảm ơn anh ạ. em mày mò mấy ngày rồi; nhưng không biết làm thế nào cả. thanks anh vì đã trả lời em ạ
<Tux|Dexter> apt-get install qemu
<Tux|Dexter> huehuehue
<vubuntor157> em mới sử dụng qemu nên các câu lệnh rồi mọi cách đều mù mờ. anh có thể bảo em tiếp được không ạ.
<vubuntor157> anh ơi; rồi làm lệnh gì nữa ạ. em không biết sử dụng như thế nào cả ạ
<vubuntor157> hjx
<vubuntor983> cho em hoi sao may e ko shutdown dc vay ay anh
<vubuntor983> toi qua cam on anh <Tux|Dexter>  da chi e,
<vubuntor983> nhung sau ko tat may e ko shutdown dc, phai ban nut tat nguon luon
<vubuntor983> sang mo len thi man hinh van o sang len dc, phai chay lai lenh hom qua thi moi dung dc
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor157: bạn nói điêu, mày mò mấy ngày không cài được qemu?
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor157: thế thì học ĐT-VT làm gì
<Tux|Dexter> huehueheu
<Tux|Dexter> Google là ra ngay lệnh để cài luôn
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor983: cho nó hiện boot console lên
<Tux|Dexter> xem lúc tắt nó dừng lâu ở chỗ nào
<vubuntor157> dạ thật ạ. ;lúc đầu em cài chạy trên Vm ware nhưng mà nó chậm và đơ nên em dùng luôn QEMU
<Tux|Dexter> VMware support cả arm?
<vubuntor157> em đang dùng win 7; chạy giả lập hệ điều hành ubuntu; mọi thứ về ubuntu đều lạ hoắc ạ
<vubuntor297> SAo mình dùng cutcom nó cứ báo là could not open dev/ttyACM0, trong khi dmesg thì nó có cdc_acm 2-1.1:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<vubuntor297> hồi qua nay ko giải quyết được! tự kỷ thiệt rồi
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor157: thế thì chả vấn đề gì hết
<Tux|Dexter> nhưng bạn nói mày mò cả mấy ngày trời
<Tux|Dexter> thì bạn nói dối
<vubuntor297> hồi qua thôi nhá! haha
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor297: mình có nói bạn đâu
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor297: mà xài sudo chưa vậy
<Tux|Dexter> user thường đâu có được access cái đó
<vubuntor297> cutcom là gui mà
<n0bawk`> :))
<vubuntor157> em không hiểu lắm ạ
<vubuntor157> ??
<vubuntor297> nó vầy nè : http://upanh.com/slider/?e=malihu&s=upload&start=4rt73j8u3qi
<iSupyBot`> Title: Upanh Image Gallery (at upanh.com)
<n0bawk`> ờ
<n0bawk`> sudo minicom
<vubuntor297> mini ko đc, cutcom cũng ko luôn
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor157: nói chung là học lại cho chắc
<Tux|Dexter> =))
<vubuntor157> ặc ặc.....
<Tux|Dexter> cutecom
<Tux|Dexter> bảo cutcom
<Tux|Dexter> lol
<Tux|Dexter> chịu cm luôn
<n0bawk> hố hố
<n0bawk> chắc éo có permission :))
<n0bawk> nói chung cái này nó hơi phức tạp :))
<vubuntor297> uk thì cute chứ ko phải cut
<Tux|Dexter> n0bawk: =))
 * n0bawk cắm vào chạy phèo phèo
 * Tux|Dexter cũng vô vèo vèo
<Tux|Dexter> n0bawk: chắc các bạn tưởng như windows á
<n0bawk> ò
<Tux|Dexter> nào cũng chạy với administrator
<Tux|Dexter> =)
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: sudo minicom, rồi đọc kỹ cái config của cái com đó như thế nào
<n0bawk> điều tra xem vào máy máy thì cái com interface đó là cái nào
<n0bawk> bằng lệnh dmesg
<n0bawk> còn ko probe đc thì chịu
<Tux|Dexter> ;)
<n0bawk> probe đc config đúng mà éo chạy thì coi lại permission
<n0bawk> ko đc nữa thì cho nó chậu nước :))
<vubuntor157> anh ơi; apt-get install qemu thế này ròio làm thế nào nữa ạ
<vubuntor297> bác nói rõ hơn về permission đi
<n0bawk> vubuntor157: xài qemu hơi hardcore
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: ko có permission thì chạy sudo minicom rồi lặp lại bước 1 :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor157: sau đó là man qemu
<vubuntor157> vâng
<vubuntor157> nó ra 1 loạt cái bảng ạ
<Tux|Dexter> n0bawk: đỡ đi
<Tux|Dexter> =]]
<n0bawk> quit luôn :))
 * Tux|Dexter mình bị tự kỉ ám thị
<n0bawk> Tux|Dexter: ko kịp đỡ :))
<Tux|Dexter> nghĩ ai cũng giỏi như n0bawk
 * Tux|Dexter lên nhiều khi gặp mấy ban điện tử
<Tux|Dexter> cũng có chút shock
<n0bawk> chơi qemu sướng vãi nhái :))
 * n0bawk học dốt ngần nhất lớp :(
<n0bawk> điểm thi mấy mô cơ sở ngành toàn trượt với lại tí trượt haiz
<vubuntor750> hjxhjx
<Tux|Dexter> n0bawk: :D
<vubuntor750> anh ơi; chỉ bảo em tiếp cái câu lệnh sau câu apt-get install qemu đi ạ
 * Tux|Dexter còn chả được học điện tử
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor297: man qemu
<vubuntor750> hjx
<Tux|Dexter> and good luck
<vubuntor750> vâng
<Tux|Dexter> =)
<vubuntor750> thì em gà về máy thật mà
<vubuntor750> :(
<vubuntor297> sudo mini rùi, config tốc độ baud rồi!
<vubuntor297> cái mini v=nó z nè:
<vubuntor297> http://upanh.com/slider/?e=malihu&s=upload&start=8rte4jer6ri
<iSupyBot`> Title: Upanh Image Gallery (at upanh.com)
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor750: chả liên quan
<Tux|Dexter> vì thật ra bạn có hơi lười
<vubuntor750> dạ
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor750: kiếm cuốn sách nay cái tutorial nào về qemu trên Google
<Tux|Dexter> rồi làm theo
<Tux|Dexter> thụ động ghê
<vubuntor750> http://www.cnx-software.com/2011/02/10/emulate-an-arm-plaform-with-qemu-on-ubuntu-10-10/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Emulate an ARM Plaform with QEMU on Ubuntu 10.10 (at www.cnx-software.com)
<vubuntor750> lúc đầu em làm theo cái này ạ
<vubuntor750> nhưng k đợc
<vubuntor750> còn mấy trang nữa;
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor750: học dùng linux cơ bản đã
<Tux|Dexter> :D
<vubuntor297> giai quyết vấn đề mini đi bác
<vubuntor297> :)))
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor297: tự giải quyết đi
<Tux|Dexter> =]]
 * Tux|Dexter chả ảnh hưởng
<Tux|Dexter> :-P
<n0bawk> vubuntor750: có lệnh qemu-system-arm chưa?
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: vấn đề mini chỉ ở trên rồi đấy :))
<Tux|Dexter> n0bawk: ubuntu hình như là chưa sao á
<Tux|Dexter> :))
<vubuntor297> thử rồi, ko nhận
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor297: arm7 chứ gì?
<Tux|Dexter> .g linaro project tools
<iPhenny> Tux|Dexter: http://www.linaro.org/
<vubuntor750> vâng ạ; bọn em k được thầy dạy; ném cho 1 cái đề tài rồi bảo về làm; đem lên lớp hỏi toàn được mấy trang wed như nãy ý ạ
<iSupyBot`> Title: Linaro: open source software for ARM SoCs (at www.linaro.org)
<vubuntor297> ko
<vubuntor297> ko
<vubuntor750> dạ; em chưa có cái gì ạ
<vubuntor297> laughpad430
<vubuntor297> msp430
<vubuntor297> ti
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor750: ^
<Tux|Dexter> vô linaro project
<Tux|Dexter> add mấy cái ppa vô
<Tux|Dexter> có đồ chơi cho armv7
<Tux|Dexter> nhiều lắm
<Tux|Dexter> :D
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor750: mình ếu biết nha =))
 * Tux|Dexter connect bình thường vào những device dùng COM khác
<vubuntor297> 430 laughpad đê! ưu tiên 16bit đi
<vubuntor297> :)
<vubuntor750> dạ
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor750: kệ
<vubuntor750> vâng chuẩn là arm7 ạ
<Tux|Dexter> ếu care
<Tux|Dexter> tại sao phải ưu tiên nào
<Tux|Dexter> :v
<Tux|Dexter> hố hố
<n0bawk> vubuntor750: chạy lệnh nó báo lỗi hay báo gì?
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: đã nói rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: check lại mấy cái kia đi
<n0bawk> kêu gào ko có tác dụng đâu :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: dmesg
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor297
<ubot2> vubuntor297: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<n0bawk> vubuntor750: http://linuxdeveloper.blogspot.com/2011/08/how-to-install-arm-debian-on-ubuntu.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: LinuxKD: How to install ARM Debian on Ubuntu using Qemu (at linuxdeveloper.blogspot.com)
<n0bawk> copy paste vao` terminal
<vubuntor297> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor750> h for help or q to quit
<vubuntor297> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712102/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor297> có ttyACM0 rõ ràng, config baud 9600, ttys0 rồi
<vubuntor297> vậy mà vẫn ko chạy
<vubuntor750> nghĩa là em làm theo trang này rồi hỏi tiếp ạ hjhj; thanks anh nhiều nhiều nhé
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: ttyACM0 mà sao l ại set interface là ttyS0
<n0bawk> vubuntor750: copy paste lệnh vào terminal
<n0bawk> đừng có gõ lại rồi đến lúc gõ sai lại bảo ko chạy :))
<n0bawk> nó có sai thì phải sửa lại tí, có thể version cũ với version mới nó ko giống nhau :P
<vubuntor297> để mặc định tty8 nó cũng ko chạy luôn
<vubuntor297> À mà sao mình tìm ko thấy file dev/ttyACM0 vậy?
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor297: =))
<Tux|Dexter> thế thì làm quái có cái đấy mà connect
<Tux|Dexter> =))
<Tux|Dexter> không tìm thấy mà cứ điền như đúng rồi
<n0bawk>  /dev/ttyACM0
<n0bawk> value các bạn
<vubuntor297> nhưng mà sao dmesg lại có ACM0 đó
<n0bawk> có, nhưng config minicom sai
<n0bawk> đường dẫn sai thì lấy cái gì ra mà connect :))
<vubuntor297> ko tìm thấy trong thư mục dev/ttyACM0
<n0bawk> đã nói là /dev/ttyACM0
<n0bawk> ls -al /dev/ttyACM0
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor297: bạn mà là học trò của n0bawk thì xác định cmn đi
<Tux|Dexter> =]]
<vubuntor297> mới đén Li mà bác, ra trò trống gi đâu
<vubuntor750> anh Æ¡i; root@ubuntu:/home/lemon1012# $wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/lenny/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot/vmlinuz-2.6.26-2-versatile bash: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/lenny/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot/vmlinuz-2.6.26-2-versatile: No such file or directory
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor750: tội
<Tux|Dexter> copy/paste
<Tux|Dexter> =)
<vubuntor750> thế này là thế nào ạ; hôm trước em cũng làm theo 1 cái tương tự như này; cũng bị lỗi ở đây
<vubuntor297> crw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 166, 0 Apr 16 09:10 /dev/ttyACM0
<vubuntor297> đúng rồi đó
<vubuntor750> k tìm thấy tệp ạ
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor750: thứ nhất
<Tux|Dexter> không cần root
<Tux|Dexter> thứ 2
<Tux|Dexter> lệnh sai
<vubuntor297> d
<Tux|Dexter> vì tội copy/paste
<Tux|Dexter> chả hiểu mịa gì
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor297: không hiểu cái lệnh kia
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor297: add user đang xài
<Tux|Dexter> vô plugdev
<Tux|Dexter> :D
<vubuntor297> vô thư mục /dev đâu có thấy tập lệnh ttyACM0 đâu?
<n0bawk> sudo minicom nói từ nãy rồi mà
<n0bawk> haiz, nó chềnh ềnh ra đấy mà bảo ếu có
<Tux|Dexter> n0bawk: đỡ đê
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: thôi tặng mình 200k ăn trưa mình đến tận nơi mình chạy cho
<Tux|Dexter> =]]
<vubuntor799> hjx
<n0bawk> 200k/1s ngon nhể
<vubuntor799> vâng ạ; em đang ở HN
 * Tux|Dexter nghĩ n0bawk ăn vây cá mẹp
<Tux|Dexter> =]]
<n0bawk> vubuntor799: copy thì đừng copy cái $
<vubuntor799> anh ở đâu em vác lap đến nhờ luôn ạ'\
<n0bawk> vubuntor799: cái $ để chỉ đó là lệnh của shell
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor297: qua ĐH QG HN kìa
<vubuntor799> em chuyển sang quyền root rồi ạ
<Tux|Dexter> 200k ăn trưa cho n0bawk
<Tux|Dexter> đảm bảo xong
<n0bawk> vubuntor799: ko cần quyền root, lúc nào cần thì sudo :))
<Tux|Dexter> =]]
<n0bawk> Tux|Dexter: đang nghèo + tuần này có 2 cái đám cưới
<vubuntor799> vâng
<n0bawk> chán đời thế chứ :P
<vubuntor799> hjhj
<vubuntor799> em quên là vừa ter em đã sudo root
<vubuntor799> nhầm
<vubuntor799> sudo su
<n0bawk> vubuntor799: copy bỏ cái $ đi là xong thôi
<vubuntor799> vâng ạ
<n0bawk> anyway
<Tux|Dexter> n0bawk: em cũng dính một đám này
 * Tux|Dexter bao nhiêu thóc cho vừa
<Tux|Dexter> huehuehue
<vubuntor799> sao vẫn thế ạ wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/lenny/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot/initrd.gz --2013-04-15 23:17:30--  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/lenny/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot/initrd.gz Resolving ftp.de.debian.org (ftp.de.debian.org)... 141.76.2.4 Connecting to ftp.de.debian.org (ftp.de.debian.org)|141.76.2.4|:80... connected. HTTP request sent, awa
<vubuntor799> trang đó lỗi rồi làm thế nào ạ
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor799: =]]
<Tux|Dexter> n0bawk: làm tí tiền ăn trưa đi
<Tux|Dexter> thừa đâu mời em cafe
<Tux|Dexter> =]]
<n0bawk> vubuntor799: đợi nó chạy xong rồi chạy tiếp các lệnh khác (nếu ko báo lỗi)
<n0bawk> Tux|Dexter: qemu phải thu gấp đôi :))
<n0bawk> của bạn vubuntor297 chạy mất có 1s
<n0bawk> còn qemu cài xong debian-arm mất cha nó vài h :))
<vubuntor297> ko chạy, trong minicom nó ghi Serial device là tt8
<vubuntor799> dạ; lỗi rồi anh ạ
<vubuntor297> có cần config nó ttyACM0 ko
<Tux|Dexter> n0bawk: debootrap lâu vãi luôn
<vubuntor799> cái đó nó bị lỗi
<Tux|Dexter> gặp mạng đểu là xác định
<Tux|Dexter> haha
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: thôi nói lại lần cuối, config minicom :))
<n0bawk> Tux|Dexter: ờ, khổ thế chứ :D
<Tux|Dexter> n0bawk: qemu của thằng linaro
<Tux|Dexter> qemudebootrap xong
<Tux|Dexter> chroot được
<Tux|Dexter> hí hí
<Tux|Dexter> đỡ phải làm rootfs để dùng qemu
<vubuntor799> hjxhjx anh ơi; anh dạy được em làm; thì em sang tận nơi bồi dưỡng ạ; nếu ở ĐH QG thì không sợ
<n0bawk> Tux|Dexter: thằng debian cũng làm đc mà
<n0bawk> Tux|Dexter: qemu support chạy thẳng binary trên x86 mà, miễn sao có đủ lib :D
<Tux|Dexter> n0bawk: từ x86 sang arm có được đâu ạ
<Tux|Dexter> chroot ấy
<Tux|Dexter> vubuntor799: hỏi n0bawk kìa
<Tux|Dexter> :D
<n0bawk> Tux|Dexter: thì nó là kiểu đó mà :D
<Tux|Dexter> n0bawk: cơ mà em cũng chưa hiểu
<Tux|Dexter> sao nó chroot từ x86 sang arm được
<Tux|Dexter> :D
<vubuntor799> anh Æ¡i
<n0bawk> Tux|Dexter: http://wiki.debian.org/QemuUserEmulation
<iSupyBot`> Title: QemuUserEmulation - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<vubuntor799> cái debian nó die rồi; 404... thì làm sao ạ
<n0bawk> Tux|Dexter: cái này hở :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor799: 404 thì tìm đường dẫn khác
<vubuntor799> dạ; đường nào để dow cái nhân nó ạ
<vubuntor297> thì hỏi lần cuối chỗ đó, config tty8 thành ttyACM0 thì nó báo minicom: cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: No such file or directory
<n0bawk> ls -al /dev/ttyACM0
<TuxCGH> n0bawk: hình như đúng
<TuxCGH> qemu-static-arm
<n0bawk> thằng minicom ko có permission như đã trình bày ở trên
<n0bawk> vubuntor799: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Index of /debian/dists/squeeze/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot (at ftp.de.debian.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor799: sửa lại cái đường dẫn từ lenny thành squeeze
<n0bawk> TuxCGH: uh, thì nguyên tắc vẫn là emulation thôi :D, nhưng chắc có thêm thằng binfmt kia thì khi gặp binary của arm tự động gọi thằng qemu ra xử lý
<vubuntor297> mình sudo minicom rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: ls -al /dev/ttyACM0
<n0bawk> kiểm tra lại xem đã cắm vào chưa
<n0bawk> hoặc rắm ra rút lại
<n0bawk> rồi dmesg
<vubuntor799> cái này là nhân của nó ạ; em làm xong bước này thì làm tiếp mấy cái sau ạ
<n0bawk> xem nó là cái interface nào thì set nó vào cái đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor799: ờ
<vubuntor799> vâng
<vubuntor297> sao mỗi lần mở lên nó lại quay về ban đầu là tty8 vs baud là 115200 8N1 vậy bác
<vubuntor297> vẫn ko hiện dữ liệu gửi lên!
<vubuntor297> sudo minicom -s rồi, vẫn báo là minicom: cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: No such file or directory
<vubuntor297> ec ec
<n0bawk> chưa save config lại
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: ls -al /dev/ttyACM0
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: đã nói rồi check lại cho đúng
<n0bawk> ko đúng thì nó ko chạy đâu
<n0bawk> tool nó ngu lắm chỉ có đầu mình mới thông minh thôi :P
<TuxCGH> =]]
<vubuntor799> wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot/ bash: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot/: No such file or directory
<iSupyBot`> Title: Index of /debian/dists/squeeze/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot (at ftp.de.debian.org)
<vubuntor799> anh ơi; lại die rồi
<vubuntor799> lemon1012@ubuntu:~$ $qemu-img create -f raw armdisk.raw 10G -img: command not found lemon1012@ubuntu:~$ qemu-img create -f raw armdisk.raw 10G Formatting 'armdisk.raw', fmt=raw size=10737418240
<vubuntor799> thế này là thế nào ạ
<TuxCGH> vubuntor799: móa
<vubuntor799> dạ
<TuxCGH> cái kia là thư mục
<TuxCGH> chứ file mịa đâu
<TuxCGH> lol
<n0bawk> là xong rồi
<TuxCGH> vubuntor799: lệnh cứ copy/paste
<vubuntor799> :(
<TuxCGH> sai hoài thế
<TuxCGH> vubuntor799: gõ bằng tay vào
<vubuntor799> ớ
<TuxCGH> lười ếu chịu được
<TuxCGH> mới xài Linux mà ếu chịu gõ lệnh
<TuxCGH> quen thế nào được
<vubuntor799> em...
<vubuntor799> vâng
<n0bawk> he he
<n0bawk> phải copy cái link file bên trong cái đường dẫn kia :P
<vubuntor799> em mới quen mấy cái lệnh sudo thooi
<vubuntor799> http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Index of /debian/dists/squeeze/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot (at ftp.de.debian.org)
<vubuntor799> link  này ạ
<vubuntor799> em gõ lệnh lên đây anh duyệt nhé
<vubuntor436> dấu . trong lệnh "#chown -R mysql ." có nghĩa là thư mục đang đứng phải ko nhỉ? :)
<n0bawk> haiz
<n0bawk> vubuntor799: wget http://ftp.de.debian.ỏg/debian/díts/squêze/main/installẻ-ảmel/curent/imagé/vẻsatile/netbôt/initrd.gz
<n0bawk> vubuntor436: wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot/initrd.gz
<n0bawk> nham`
<vubuntor436> =.=
<n0bawk> vubuntor799: wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-versatile
<vubuntor799> ddaay a
<vubuntor799> vang
<vubuntor297> ls -al /dev/ttyACM0 nó báo vầy : /dev/ttyACM0, trên minicom mình làm vầy Serial Device : /dev/ttyACM0, enter, save as lại, exit , nó vân báo cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: No such file or directory
<n0bawk> vubuntor799: wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot/initrd.gz
<vubuntor799> hớ hớ; nó đang load ạ
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: check lai. xem cai' com interface co' dung' ttyACM0 ko
<n0bawk> neu' nhu dung' roi` ma` ko open dc thi` ls -al /dev/ttyACM0
<n0bawk> de? y' cai' user & group vaf permission
<n0bawk> can` thiet' thi` add user vao` group plugdev
<vubuntor799> $qemu-img create -f raw armdisk.raw 10G
<vubuntor297> dmseg nó báo vầy:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712160/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor297> permission rồi, còn cái user and group là sao bác
<vubuntor510> cho hoi cach chay lenh file .deb thi phai lam sao
<n0bawk> vubuntor510: có init đc device đâu :P
<n0bawk> nó báo failed rồi kìa :))
<n0bawk> á nhầm
<n0bawk> lắm vubuntor thế
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: nó báo failed rồi kìa
<n0bawk> ko init đc serial interface :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor510: file .deb ko chạy đc
<n0bawk> vubuntor436: đúng rồi đó bạn
<TuxCGH> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/551376_518299718226431_1874311042_n.png
<TuxCGH> ^
<vubuntor799> Formatting 'armdisk.raw', fmt=raw size=10737418240
<vubuntor799> anh ơi; thế này là thế nào ạ
<vubuntor799> lemon1012@ubuntu:~$ qemu-img create -f raw armdisk.raw 10G Formatting 'armdisk.raw', fmt=raw size=10737418240  lemon1012@ubuntu:~$ qemu-system-arm -M versatilepb -kernel vmlinuz-2.6.26-2-versatile -initrd initrd.gz -hda armdisk.raw -append "root=/dev/ram" -m 256  pulseaudio: set_sink_input_volume() failed pulseaudio: Reason: Invalid argument pulseaudio: set_sink_input_mute() failed pulseaudio: Reason: Invalid argument vmlinuz-2
<vubuntor297> z là trên linux, kit này ko giao tiếp được hả bạn
<vubuntor297> bên win chạy ầm ầm mà! :(
<TuxCGH> vubuntor297: vubuntor799 đang qemu
<TuxCGH> kit kiếc gì
<TuxCGH> =)
<vubuntor297> đang tự kỷ rồi bác ơi!
<vubuntor297> sao kì z
<TuxCGH> khóc đi
<TuxCGH> khóc đi
<TuxCGH> đừng ngại ngùng
<C4NoC> hoos hố
<n0bawk> vubuntor799: viết sai tên file rồi
<TuxCGH> C4NoC: kĩ sư ĐT-VT
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: ko biết có đc hay ko
<TuxCGH> ra hướng dẫn bạn ấy đê
<TuxCGH> =)
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: chỉ biết nó báo failed
<n0bawk> ờ mình chỉ là bachelor mời kỹ sư C4NoC ra trình làng :P
 * C4NoC ếu bít gì
 * C4NoC bò bò đi
<TuxCGH> vubuntor799: lemon1012?
<TuxCGH> vubuntor799: thôi khuyên thật
<TuxCGH> khăn gói quả mướt qua ĐHQG HN
<TuxCGH> sn n0bawk chỉ cho vài đường
<TuxCGH> về tự luyện
<TuxCGH> sau sẽ làm cao thủ nội gia
<TuxCGH> thở ra C
<TuxCGH> mà khi phê thì phọt ra linux
<vubuntor799> vâng; nhưng mà anh ấy chưa trả lời ạ
<n0bawk> trả lời xong xuôi rồi mà?
<n0bawk> hay là bạn vubuntor799 cũng học ở ĐHQG luôn :3
<vubuntor799> mình học bưu chính
<n0bawk> vubuntor799: xong rồi đó có cái lệnh kia cổ rồi ko đúng với cái mới, nhìn lại rồi sửa lại là chạy thôi :3
<TuxCGH> vubuntor799: SV năm mấy dzị
<n0bawk> qemu-system-arm -M versatilepb -kernel vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-versatile -initrd initrd.gz -hda armdisk.raw -append "root=/dev/ram" -m 256
<vubuntor436> thở ra C, phê thì phọt ra Linux =))
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: nếu nó vẫn ko chạy thì có thể phải hỏi bọn TI xem có phải dùng driver hay config gì gì đó của nó ko :D
<vubuntor297> chắc phải vậy r! tìm gg cũng ít ai nói về cái này we
 * TuxCGH thấy điện tử thì hay đọc datasheet
<n0bawk> TuxCGH: ờ
<n0bawk> cái gì mới thì cứ userguide mà chơi
<n0bawk> :D
<vubuntor329> kho nhân bản debian gần việt nam nhất mà ta có thể sử dụng được là gì ạ
<GladiatorC4> kho nhân bản là jề
<GladiatorC4>  gần vn thì hơm bít
<GladiatorC4> chỉ bít trong vn, có fpt thoai
<vubuntor329> em đang cài đặt QEMU nó hỏi lấy kho nhân bản debian; em nhập 4 nước rồi vẫn k được
<GladiatorC4> vào software source add
<vubuntor608> Làm sao để cd vào thư mục ko phải là thư mục con của home vd như src
<vubuntor117> Sao qt4 cũng tạo giao diện và pyqt4 cũng tạo gui, mình nên sử dụng cái nào?
<TuxCHG> vubuntor117: bạn nên tìm hiểu xem nó là cái gì
<TuxCHG> và dùng cái hợp nhất với mình
<vubuntor117> muốn tạo giao diện trên máy tính để điều khiển các thiết bị ngoại vi(chớp tắt led trên kit thôi) thì nên sử dụng cái nào vậy bạn
<TuxCHG> vubuntor117: cái nào cũng được
<TuxCHG> =))
<vubuntor117> cái pyqt code bằng ngôn ngữ python còn Qt thì bằng C++ hả bạn?
<vubuntor117> Z python chắc dễ hơn C++ rồi
<vubuntor117> :)
<TuxCHG> vubuntor117: Qt là toolkit
<TuxCHG> PyQt là một binding của Qt
<vubuntor117> Nếu chưa biết gì về lập trình thì chắc nên dùng python! tại mình đọc thấy python code rất dễ hiểu hả bạn?
<TuxCHG> chưa biết gì về lập trình
<TuxCHG> thì học lập trình
<TuxCHG> :))
<vubuntor117> :)
<vubuntor117> ờ, thì nên chọn cái nào đây?
<Cua> qt
<Cua> C++
<Cua> tung đồng xu
<vubuntor117> à, có nói pyqt có tính phí hả bạn?
<TuxCHG> vubuntor117: ừ
<TuxCHG> 1000000000 USD/năm
<TuxCHG> =))
 * n0bawk ngoi lên
<crazydragon> có ai còn online hok
<crazydragon> :)
<crazydragon> cho e hỏi thăm 1 tí
<crazydragon> :)
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-17
<vubuntor926> co anh nao ngu day chua ah
<vubuntor926> giup e voi
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> TuxCHG: cái bạn cài qemu vẫn ếu cài đc :))
<TuxCHG> n0bawk: lol
<vubuntor435> xin chào các bạn
<vubuntor699> Cho mình hỏi dấu & trong câu lệnh bin/mysqld_safe --user=mysql & có tác dụng gì nhỉ?
<PirateC4>  chạy background
<TuxCHG> PirateC4: đâu phải nhể
<PirateC4> TuxCHG: chứ là jề
<vubuntor699> Không có process nào có thể được thực hiện trên shell cho đến khi các process trước đó đã thoát khỏi shell. Các process này được gọi là đang chạy ở background
<vubuntor699> đây là thông tin về  background hả bác
<Dynamo> vubuntor699: cứ hiểu đơn giản là nó chạy ngầm
<TuxCHG> Dynamo: daemon thì khác gì cái này?
<TuxCHG> chạy ngầm mà log cứ phọt ra ầm ầm
<TuxCHG> =))
<TuxCHG> j/k
<TuxCHG> Dynamo: PirateC4 lệnh fg, bg
<TuxCHG> có tác dụng gì nếu process kia chạy background
 * TuxCHG có đôi chút chưa thông về cái process như nào gọi là background
<Dynamo> TuxCHG: đâu phải cứ chạy ngầm thì không ra log. Nó chỉ không hiển thị những thông tin mà tự thân nó phọt ra, còn những log thông báo cho người dùng thì nó vẫn out mà
<Dynamo>  fg thì tắt chạy nền
<Dynamo> bg thì chả có tác dụng gì với câu lệnh kia
<Dynamo> quan trọng là cái background nó sẽ để tiến trình tự chạy và trả ngay về trạng thái chờ lệnh cho shell
<TuxCHG> .g linux background process
<iPhenny> TuxCHG: http://www.astro.ku.dk/comp-phys/tutorials/background.shtml
<iSupyBot`> Title: Background Processes in Unix/Linux (at www.astro.ku.dk)
<TuxCHG> Dynamo: đọc nói phọt log là đùa mà
<TuxCHG> Dynamo: vậy fg có tác dụng với câu lệnh & không?
<TuxCHG> (nhớ là không)
<TuxCHG> nếu Ctrl-Z nó
<Dynamo> fg thì chuyển cái câu lệnh gần nhất sang không chạy nền
<TuxCHG> thì fg sẽ có tác dụng
<Dynamo> uhm thì tất nhiên
<TuxCHG> right?
<TuxCHG> Dynamo: try that
<Dynamo> bác cứ thử thì biết
<TuxCHG> 16:32  Dynamo> fg thì chuyển cái câu lệnh gần nhất sang không chạy nền
<TuxCHG> ^
<TuxCHG> ?
<Dynamo> bác cứ thử thế này nhé
<Dynamo> gõ ibus-daemon &
<TuxCHG> Dynamo: thôi khỏi
<TuxCHG> ok
<TuxCHG> có chút nhầm lẫn
<TuxCHG> :D
<Dynamo> đó
<vubuntor699> thks các bác, ngóng tin nãy giờ :D
<Dynamo> vubuntor699: không có giề
<vubuntor985> Cho mình hỏi sự khác nhau giữa eth0 và wlan0
<TuxZombie> vubuntor985: wlan0 thường được kí hiệu cho card wireless
<TuxZombie> còn eth0 là thường kí hiệu cho ethernet
<vubuntor985> còn lo
<TuxZombie> loopback
<vubuntor493> hien minh dang xai laptop dell inspiron 5420
<vubuntor493> minh ko cai duoc card mang
<Stanley00> !lspci | vubuntor493
<ubot2> Factoid 'lspci' not found
<Stanley00> vubuntor493: bạn chạy lspci -vvk rồi đưa kết quả lên đây xem
<Stanley00> !paste | vubuntor493
<ubot2> vubuntor493: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor699> Mình đọc tài liệu về file /etc/group có nói trường thứ 4 là tên user thuộc group đó, Nhưng mình sử dụng lệnh: useradd -g tengroup tenuser thì tại ko thấy hiện tenuser trong trường 4 tengroup vậy?
<Stanley00> vubuntor699: lệnh đó là set primary group mà, hình như primary group nó hơi đặc biệt tí thì phải
<Stanley00> vubuntor699: primary group thì update trong file /etc/passwd nha bạn
<vubuntor699> vậy trường 4 trong file /etc/group phải hiểu sao vậy bạn? :)
<Stanley00> vubuntor699: thì nó dùng cho group bình thường. ví dụ bạn thuộc group sudo thì bạn xem tên group sudo trong /etc/group sẽ thấy tên bạn, thế thôi.
<vubuntor699> mình tạo user bằng: #useradd kuteo, hệ thống cũng tạo luôn group kuteo, sau đó #ussermod -G kuteo kuteo có nghĩa là user kuteo vừa nhận group kuteo là primary vừa là group thứ luôn hả bạn?
<Cua_> kuteo hẻ
<Cua_> primary có 1 thôi chứ mấy
<vubuntor699> vậy trường hợp root:x:0:root thì giải thích sao ta?
<Cua_> hẻm biết :3
<vubuntor699> ==.=
 * Cua_ ít khi phải đụng mấy cái thứ đó
<Cua_> user thường thuần túy
<vubuntor699> tại mấy bữa nay mình vẫn chưa thông chỗ này
<vubuntor699> nãy Stanley có nói trường 4 trong /etc/group là group bình thường (thứ)
<Stanley00> vubuntor699: của mình không có dòng "root:x:0:root" , khả năng là bạn đã làm gì đó để group promary của user root bị đổi rồi
<Cua_> hẻm rõ lắm
<Cua_> hí hí hí
<vubuntor699> =.=
<vubuntor699> mình có làm gì đâu, mình cài centOS
<Stanley00> vubuntor699: chạy "sudo -i" rồi chạy lệnh "id" để kiểm tra lại group của root xem
<Stanley00> vubuntor699: "id root" thôi cũng được rồi :-ss
<vubuntor699> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel) context=root:system_r:unconfined_t:SystemLow-SystemHigh
<vubuntor699> đây bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor699: nhiều group quá vậy
<Stanley00> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<Stanley00> của mình chỉ có nhiêu đó thôi. root rồi mà cần nhiều group như thế làm gì :-ss
<vubuntor699> mình chưa chỉnh sửa gì hết
<Stanley00> dự là có *ai đó* đã *chỉnh* lung tung lên rồi
<vubuntor699> mới tạo 1 user kuteo
<vubuntor699> mình tạo máy ảo thôi
<vubuntor699> chưa có chỉnh gì lun tung :D
<vubuntor699> ủa mà mình cài centOS server
<Stanley00> vubuntor699: biết đâu mấy cái lệnh của bạn đã gõ *vô tình* chỉnh thì sao... nhìn lại cái lệnh đầu tiên bạn đưa lên trên này thì mình có căn cứ để nghĩ như thế
<vubuntor699> bạn kêu mình #id root
<Stanley00> vubuntor699: mình dùng Ubuntu, mình nghĩ bạn cứ tham khảo man page của hệ điều hành đang dùng là OK nhất. nó có manpage cho /etc/group đó bạn
<vubuntor699> nên giờ lòi ra thêm 1 cái mình thắc mắc nữa rồi
<vubuntor699> T.T
<vubuntor699> mình có nên tạo topic để mọi người thảo luận hok nhỉ? T.T
<Cua_> thoải mái
<Cua_> nên tạo chứ
 * Stanley00 thì không thấy có gì cần thảo luận cả...
<vubuntor699> hôm trước mình có viết status trên fanpage của forum mình
<vubuntor699> nhưng vẫn chưa thỏa đáng
<vubuntor699> nên vẫn chưa thông nỗi vấn đề này T.T
<Cua_> yap
<Cua_> không hiểu thì hỏi thêm, thảo luận thêm
<vubuntor699> tại cái tính của mình nó cứ điên điên, cứ cái gì ko biết là cảm thấy khó chịu T.T
<Cua_> yup
<Cua_> thế thì tốt
<Cua_> có vấn đề gì đâu
<vubuntor699> âu cơ, thanks 2 bạn, tý nữa viết xong mình thử lập topic xem :D
<vubuntor029> co ai chi e lam cac hieu ung dep cho ubuntu 12.10 ko ah
<vubuntor029> ko co anh nao het ah
<vubuntor029> giup e voi may anh
<n0bawk> ko co'
<n0bawk> ở đây ko có ai dùng hiệu ứng gì hết
<vubuntor029> lam sao de co thanh task  phia duoi anh, khi minh re chuot vao la no rung rinh do anh
<vubuntor029> co anh nao chi cho em, thanh task o duoi cho no rung rinh dc ko ah
<TuxSnake> vubuntor029: dùng Windows đi
<TuxSnake> chứ dùng Linux mà chỉ vì mấy cái rung rinh đó
<TuxSnake> thì về Windows xài
<TuxSnake> nó cũng rung rinh
<vubuntor029> hehehe
<vubuntor029> noi nhu anh thi dung co noi hay hon
<vubuntor029> chi la de hoan thien hon cai laptop ca minh, muon no rung rinh ko dc ah
<TuxSnake> nhạt
<TuxSnake> máy dùng làm việc
<TuxSnake> để ngắm đâu
<vubuntor029> @@
<Cua> có mấy cái
<Cua> bar gì gì đó
<vubuntor029> the cai ban lam viec ko can trang tri ah
<Cua> quên bố nó tên rồi
<Cua> well
<Cua> cả ngày nhìn cái cửa sổ firefox
 * Cua còn chả biết cái wallpaper của mình hình gì
<Dynamo> vubuntor029: cairodock
<Cua> ờ ờ
<Cua> đúng, mấy cái dock
<vubuntor029> da vang de em tim hieu
<vubuntor029> noi nhu anh @cua ko de nghe ah
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-18
<vubuntor312> Làm sao mở 1 ứng dụng từ Terminal vậy mấy bancs
<vubuntor312> vs nhÆ° chrome
<vubuntor312> amarok
<vubuntor144> Cho mình hỏi phần mềm chỉnh sửa file pdf trên U
<vubuntor144> vs như comment, highlight được
<vubuntor821> xin chao cac ban
<vubuntor821> vui long giup toi voi
<vubuntor821> tui dung lenh
<vubuntor821> fdisk -l
<vubuntor821> de xem dung luong hdd of server linux cty
<vubuntor821> nhung no bao la lenh ko tim thay
<vubuntor821> sau do tui dung lenh
<vubuntor821> df -h
<vubuntor821> no hien thi nhu the nay
<vubuntor821> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda3             150G   25G  118G  18% / /dev/sda1              99M   17M   77M  18% /boot tmpfs                1014M     0 1014M   0% /dev/shm /var/tmpMnt           2.0G   37M  1.8G   2% /tmp
<vubuntor821> nhu vay may tui phai dung hdd la 150gb ko
<vubuntor821> nhung ma sao no lai de sda1 99M
<Cua`> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<Cua`> paste vô kia đọc cho dễ
<vubuntor821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718202/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor821> cac ban xem dung minh file nay va cho minh biet dung luong hdd voi
<Cua`> sda1 là boot
<Cua`> nó để các thông tin để khởi động vào
<Cua`> khởi động xong thì dùng sda3
<vubuntor191> bị treo backtrack 5 r3 KDE khi di chuyễn chuột tới thanh bar
<vubuntor191> có ai biết fix ko?
<Cua`> dunno, có lẽ là lỗi đĩa hoặc lỗi card đồ họa
<vubuntor191> cài lại 3 lần rồi, xài rất ok, hack wifi chay fà fà
<vubuntor191> mà cứ di chuyển con chuột tới giữa thanh bar là cái bị treo
<Cua`> hẻm rõ, chắc do lỗi card đồ hoặc
<Cua`> họa*
 * Cua` chưa dùng backtrack bao giờ
<vubuntor191> nếu lỗi thì no phải bị ngay lúc khỏi động vào startx lun chứ
<Cua`> lúc 3D chứ
<vubuntor191> xài 1 khoảng 5,10 p nó mới bị
<Cua`> mà thôi
<Cua`> dùng backtrack thì gõ lệnh luôn
<Cua`> tội gì dùng đồ họa
<vubuntor191> có cách nào fix ko?
<vubuntor191> gà mờ mà xài lệnh không sao đc
<Cua`> thế dùng ubuntu ấy
<Cua`> ubuntu có thiếu công cụ gì đâu
<Cua`> đỡ nhọc công thắc mắc tại sao tự dưng nó đơ
<vubuntor191> uhm, thôi thank
<vubuntor821> xin cho hoi cach xem bang thong of vps linux
<vubuntor821> minh dung directadmin vao xem no den 133.69gb
<vubuntor821> dung ssh thi no de rx, va tx thi cong tai khoang 5gb
<Cua`> ifconfig cũng ra đấy?
<Cua`> NocC4mon: ra support kìa
<NocC4mon> wut?
<NocC4mon> cái gì á?
<Cua`> 17:03 < vubuntor821> xin cho hoi cach xem bang thong of vps linux
<NocC4mon> ồ
<NocC4mon> backtrack, hack wifi phà phà à
 * NocC4mon gà, hơm bít bt 
<NocC4mon> :(
<vubuntor429> có ai đang rảnh giúp e một tý đc ko ạ
<vubuntor429> e muốn cài ubuntu dùng boot UEFI
<vubuntor429> nhưng không biết chia ổ đĩa thế nào
<vubuntor429> e cài song song với win 7 ạ
<Cua> tạo 1 ổ rồi nhét nó vào như bình thường thôi?
<vubuntor429> 1 ổ swap và ext4 à anh?
<vubuntor429> bữa e vẫn cài thế
<Cua> uh
<Cua> thế đủ rồi
<vubuntor429> vâng ạ
<vubuntor429> cám ơn anh
<vubuntor429> à, cho e hỏi cái về win đc ko ạ/
<Cua> ?
<vubuntor429> e cài win 7 64bit kiểu ổ đĩa là GPT
<vubuntor429> kích hoạt UEFI rồi
<vubuntor429> cài đc win
<Cua> uhm
<vubuntor429> nhưng khi khởi đọng thì màn hình như bị đứng
<vubuntor429> bị treo
<Cua> cài win huh
<vubuntor429> nhưng thực tế máy vẫn haotj động tốt
<Cua> phải tạo 1 cái ổ nho nhỏ
<Cua> để là FAT
<Cua> ở đầu
<Cua> thì nó sẽ chạy tốt thôi?
<vubuntor429> e cài NFTS
<Cua> không, phải tạo 1 phân vùng fat
<Cua> cứ UEFI/GPT là phải vậy
<Cua> tầm tầm 256Mb là đủ
<vubuntor429> thế giờ e tạo thêm đc ko ạ
<Cua> hmm, phải tạo từ lúc cài cơ
<Cua> hoặc có thể fixboot như thế nào đó từ win 7 thì mình không biết
<Cua> vì mình cài toàn tạo sẵn rồi mới cài
<vubuntor429> vâng. để e thử
<vubuntor429> cám ơn anh
<vubuntor855> anh @Cua Æ¡i
<vubuntor855> anh có thể giải thíc cho e tại sao cài ubuntu cần 2 phân vùng swap và ext4 đc ko ạ
<AngryTux> vubuntor855: vì nó thế
<Cua> 1 phần vung là để chứa dữ liệu
<AngryTux> vubuntor855: tại sao cài Windows cần 1 phân vùng NTFS
<AngryTux> =))
<Cua> 1 cái là để đẩy thông tin từ ram ra đĩa cứng nếu thiếu ram
<vubuntor855> hic. E mới học mà anh <AngryTux>
<vubuntor855> @Cua vâng ạ
 * AngryTux thất học, bò đi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-19
<vubuntor101> cho mình hỏi tý
<vubuntor101> mình vào: http://localhost/phpmyadmin/setup/index.php
<vubuntor101> nhưng hiện ra 1 nùi như sau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721217/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<AngryTux> and?
<vubuntor101> hình như tất cả các file trong phpmyadmin đều hiện lỗi như thế
<AngryTux> phpmyadmin version nào?
<AngryTux> cài ra làm sao?
<vubuntor101> version 3.5.8
<vubuntor101> mình cài bằng cách down source từ trang chủ
<vubuntor101> rùi giải nén vào /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/
<vubuntor101> cấu hình như trên trang chủ có hướng dẫn mục quick install
<AngryTux> và config bằng tay?
<vubuntor101> uhm
<vubuntor101> bạn team qua xem giúp được ko Tux
 * AngryTux khôn cài teamviewer
<vubuntor101> =.=
<AngryTux> vubuntor101: config lại
<AngryTux> hoặc theo mình là cứ dùng bản trong repo của Ubuntu với dbconfig
<AngryTux> cho nó lành
<AngryTux> :D
<AngryTux> vubuntor101: server cấu hình như thế nào
<AngryTux> đã chạy được php chưa?
<AngryTux> thử với phpinfo() work chưa?
<vubuntor081> sr mới bị văng
<vubuntor081> mysql của mình version 5.6.10
<vubuntor081> php 5.4.14
<AngryTux> vubuntor081: mình hỏi là webserver của bạn
<AngryTux> cấu hình php chạy chưa đã?
<vubuntor081> mình cài xong rùi # php -v
<vubuntor081> đợi tý để mình xem lại
<AngryTux> vubuntor081: ... tạo thử file test php trog htdocs đi
<AngryTux> work đã tính sau
<AngryTux> :D
<vubuntor081> à à
<vubuntor081> lúc mình vào http://localhost
<iSupyBot`> Title: Diep Pham Van's Paste Application - ZeroBin (at localhost)
<vubuntor081> nó hiện it's work
<vubuntor081> để mình tạo file .php chạy thử
<vubuntor081> mình tạo file với nội dung: <!DOCTYPE html> <html> <body>  <?php echo "My first PHP script!"; ?>  </body> </html>
<vubuntor081> nhưng chạy: http://localhost/test.php thì ko ra gì cả
<AngryTux> vubuntor081: <?php phpinfo();>
<AngryTux> vậy là đủ rồi
<vubuntor081> nó hiện ra trang trắng
<vubuntor081> ko báo gì hết
<AngryTux> vubuntor081: vậy là php đã chạy đâu
<AngryTux> ;)
<vubuntor081> sai ben bét rồi phải ko Tux :(
<AngryTux> .g setup LAMPP Ubuntu
<iPhenny> AngryTux: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<iSupyBot`> Title: Installing LAMP On Ubuntu For Newbies | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<vubuntor012> có ai cho mình hỏi cái hiệu ứng cửa số uốn éo trong compiz nó tên là j ko
<PainCrab> wobbly thì phải
<vubuntor012> cái này 12.10 có chạy ko bạn
<PainCrab> cái đó hình như phải cài thêm plugin cho compiz
<PainCrab> plugins extra
<vubuntor012> hì hì
<vubuntor012> mình cám ơn bạn nhé
<vubuntor012> à bạn có bik cái câu
<vubuntor012> terminal tải cái đó ko bạn
<vubuntor012> sudo apt-get install .....
<vubuntor012> mình
<PainCrab> sudo aptitude install compiz-plugins
<PainCrab> chắc là thế
<vubuntor012> searchì hì
<vubuntor012> mình check cái app store ko có
<vubuntor012> chắc ùng terminal mới tải dc
<vubuntor821> Có ai có thể giúp mình không?
<vubuntor821> Mình vừa xóa win 7, liệu có thể cài Ubuntu mà không cần Windowns không?
<vubuntor810> alo còn ai thức ko
<vubuntor810> cho hỏi cái vấn đề này với
<vubuntor810> máy đang chạy ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor810> mình update cái direver của card rời xong thì nó đòi resart
<vubuntor810> sau khi restart thì ubuntu ko còn giao diện nữa
<vubuntor810> chỉ còn màn hình đen thui thôi, có thể đăng nhập nhưng không biết làm sao để có giao diện
<vubuntor810> thử nhận "Ctrl + Alt + F7" nhưng vẫn ko được
<vubuntor810> nó đen như hình này: http://i.upanh.com/rviaex
<vubuntor810> có ai không
<vubuntor810> hic hic
<AngryTux> vubuntor810: card của nVidia hay ATI?
<AngryTux> và bạn cài driver như nào vậy?
<vubuntor810> nVidia
<vubuntor810> dùng cái add hardware có sẵn của ubuntu đấy ạ
<AngryTux> ok
<AngryTux> Card nVidia đời nào?
<vubuntor540> đời nào mình cũng không biết nữa
<vubuntor540> thấy rồi: nVidia GeForce 310M
<vubuntor540> làm sao đây bạn
<AngryTux> .g nVidia 310M Ubuntu 12.04
<iPhenny> AngryTux: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132275/why-arent-3d-effects-working
<iSupyBot`> Title: 12.04 - Why arent 3d effects working? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<AngryTux> vubuntor540: ở màn hình console đấy
<AngryTux> gõ startx thử xem
<AngryTux> nói chung là do driver nên nó hem lên X được thôi
<vubuntor540> ở màn hình đen thui thì chạy mấy dòng lênh đó phải ko bạn
<AngryTux> vubuntor540: chạy lệnh startx đã
<vubuntor540> uhm
<vubuntor540> startx không được mới làm theo cái trên
<vubuntor540> để mình thử cái :), bb
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-20
<vubuntor721> cho hỏi, cách nào remove soft đã cài đặt từ source ko vây?
<Cua> vubuntor721: vào thư mục của nó mà sudo make uninstall
<vubuntor721> nó báo:  make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop
<vubuntor721> :)
<Cua> thế thì chịu rồi
<vubuntor721> mình mà 2 ngày rồi mà ko biết làm sao khắc phục lỗi: The mysqli extension is missing
<vubuntor721> :((
<Cua> hem rõ cái đó lắm
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: google
<_Tux__> chả lẽ không có
<_Tux__> :))
<_Tux__> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=The+mysqli+extension+is+missing&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
<iSupyBot`> Title: The mysqli extension is missing - Google Search (at encrypted.google.com)
<Cua> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/F19_Artwork/Submissions/Supplemental_Wallpapers
<iSupyBot`> Title: F19 Artwork/Submissions/Supplemental Wallpapers - FedoraProject (at fedoraproject.org)
<vubuntor721> mình đã search nhiều từ khóa rồi, cũng làm theo nhưng vẫn thế, chắc sai ở chỗ nào đó, :(
 * _Tux__ thấy giải quyết vấn đề kia
<_Tux__> giải pháp của nó là đơn giản
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: bạn tự compile apache, php và mysql?
<vubuntor721> giải pháp của nó là vào file php.ini bỏ ; ở trước extension bị miss
<vubuntor721> mà mãi làm ko ra, chắc làm sai chỗ nào rồi :(
<vubuntor721> à mà Tux
<vubuntor721> muốn gỡ phần mềm đã install từ source thì làm cách nào nhỉ
<vubuntor721> mình vào source đó: make uninstall nhưng báo lỗi :(
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: ./configure thì mới có makefile
<_Tux__> có makefile thì mới uninstall được
<_Tux__> mà nếu trước đó đã xóa cái source mà configure đi
<vubuntor721> trong source có makefile
<_Tux__> thì không chắc chắn uninstall được hết
<vubuntor721> source đó mình còn giữ chứ ko xóa
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: thế thì make uninstall thôi
<_Tux__> hoặc make gì đó
<_Tux__> tùy makefile quy định
<vubuntor721> vậy phải vào makefile đọc hả?
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: đọc docs của phần mềm đó
<_Tux__> nếu bạn không đọc hiểu được makefile
<vubuntor721> à
<vubuntor721> lúc mình pvp -v
<vubuntor721> Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/include/php/ext/php_mbstring.dll'
<vubuntor721> mình vào thử ext nhưng ko thấy file php_mbstring đâu nhỉ
<_Tux__> không nghĩ là linux dùng file dll
<_Tux__> ;)
<vubuntor721> file .so cũng ko thấy
<vubuntor721> chỉ có .c
<vubuntor721> có liên quan đến thư viện ko nhỉ :(
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: túm lại
<_Tux__> là bạn config sai
<_Tux__> vậy thui ;)
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: bạn là systemadmin hay web dev coder?
<vubuntor721> đạng tập tành sys :)
<vubuntor721>  thui để mình mò tiếp
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: mục đích của bạn là gì?
<vubuntor721> trở thành sysadmin
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: mình nói là trong việc setup kia cơ?
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: bạn sử dụng linux lâu chưa nữa?
<vubuntor721> mình học linux chính thức được 1 tháng
<_Tux__> setup lampp trên linux là một việc khá đơn giản
<_Tux__> đừng tự làm phức tạp vấn đề :D
<vubuntor721> à mình có 1 câu hỏi
<vubuntor721> thực tế khi cài
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: mục đích là bạn cài được lampp
<vubuntor721> đúng rồi
<vubuntor721> từ source
<vubuntor721> cài lamp từ source
<_Tux__> sudo tasksel lampp
<_Tux__> done
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: còn cài từ source
<vubuntor721> =.=
<_Tux__> thì bạn cần nhiều kĩ năng hơn
<vubuntor721> cụ thể là gì Tux
<vubuntor721> mình muốn tìm hiểu
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: hiểu php, mysql, apache
<_Tux__> kết nối với nhau thế nào
<_Tux__> cách biên dịch phần mềm trên linux
<_Tux__> đơn giản như một chương trình được biên dịch như thế nào
<_Tux__> compile, linking .v.v.
<vubuntor721> phức tạp zậy =.=
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: biết thôi
<_Tux__> mà mình nghĩ nếu bạn học ĐH thì việc đó được dạy rồi
<vubuntor721> mình ngồi google mấy cái lỗi mà 2 ngày vẫn chưa ra
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: mình nghĩ chỉ 10 kết quả đầu
<vubuntor721> mình ko học ĐH
<_Tux__> là cho bạn cách giải quyết rồi
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: bạn cần học để làm được
<_Tux__> hay hiểu?
<vubuntor721> tất nhiên là hiểu
<vubuntor721> mình đã cố gắng hiểu từng lệnh lúc compile
<vubuntor721> nhưng quả thật ko có ai để hỏi
<vubuntor721> nhìu lúc đuối :(
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: google
<vubuntor721> uhm,
<_Tux__> đấy là cách của mình
<_Tux__> trong hầu hết các trường hợp
<_Tux__> .g setup lampp from sourc
<iPhenny> _Tux__: http://www.lamphowto.com/
<iSupyBot`> Title: LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) HOWTO: Installing MySQL and Apache with PHP support on Linux (at www.lamphowto.com)
<_Tux__> .g setup lampp from source
<iPhenny> _Tux__: http://www.lamphowto.com/
<vubuntor721> chắc do tiếng anh kém quá nên mình cũng ko hiểu hết ý người ta trả lời
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: công việc
<_Tux__> nó chỉ đơn giản như trang kia giới thiệu thôi
<_Tux__> còn để cài lampp trên ubuntu thì đó
<_Tux__> chỉ đơn giản có 1 lệnh
<_Tux__> :v
<vubuntor721> à mình có 1 câu hỏi
<vubuntor721> thực tế, khi cài dịch vụ trên linux, người ta thường cài từ source, rpm, yum, apt-get vậy?
<_Tux__> thực tế thì cũng tùy thực tế mà người ta cài bằng cái nào :D
<_Tux__> tuy nhiên chả mấy ai nếu không có nhu cầu gì đặc biệt mà đi compile cả
<vubuntor721> thế yum install có nguy hiểm ko Tux
<vubuntor721> ông Thầy bảo cài dịch vụ trên server ko ai đi yum cả
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: ông nào bảo thế
<_Tux__> thế hỏi lại ổng
<_Tux__> thế cài bằng source
<_Tux__> thì an toàn hơn chỗ nào
<_Tux__> ;)
<vubuntor721> theo mình
<vubuntor721> bữa mình cũng hỏi
<vubuntor721> ổng nói
<vubuntor721> cài yum thì nó down source từ nhìu người
<vubuntor721> nhìu nguồn
<vubuntor721> nên ko được tin cậy
<vubuntor721> còn source được down cài trên trang chủ
<vubuntor721> với lại có thể tùy biến
<vubuntor721> nhưng mà tùy theo nhu cầu, + dịch vụ nào nữa
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: ông ấy chém gió bạn
<_Tux__> php, mysql, apache
<_Tux__> đều có một cơ số các mirror
<_Tux__> nơi mà bản thân nó cũng host file cho một cơ số các distro
<_Tux__> nếu server đó thủng
<_Tux__> thì như nhau thôi
<_Tux__> còn chuyện tùy biến
<_Tux__> thì nhu cầu của bạn đến mức nào?
<_Tux__> chuyện disable modules này, modules kia
<vubuntor721> à nó đấy
<_Tux__> có thể làm mà chẳng cần biên dịch lại
<_Tux__> config là được
<_Tux__> chưa kể
<_Tux__> bạn tự biên dịch
<_Tux__> bạn có chắc chắn bạn sẽ update những bản mới nhất không
<_Tux__> đã patch fix hàng loạt lỗi bảo mật nguy hiểm
<_Tux__> được cập nhật từng giờ?
<_Tux__> vì thế nói cài từ source an toàn hơn là không đúng!
<vubuntor721> có vẻ rắc rối nhỉ
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: phần mềm nó update từng h, nghĩ xem ngày nào bạn cũng cài từ source được không?
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: vì thế ông thầy bạn đang nói không chính xác
<_Tux__> và khá thiếu thực tế
<vubuntor721> :(
<vubuntor721> chắc mai lên méc thầy quá :))
<_Tux__> sợ ếu gì mà không tranh luận
<_Tux__> ?
<vubuntor721> mình ko sợ tranh luận
<vubuntor721> chỉ sợ kiểu trả lời cho qua
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: mình nghĩ đơn giản ông thầy là một người thế hệ cũ
<_Tux__> hoặc cũng trường lớp trung tâm mà ra
<vubuntor721> bạn học trường đh nào thế Tux, sinh năm bao nhiu :D
<_Tux__> vubuntor721: mình làm bơm xe ở cổng trường ĐH
<_Tux__> mấy bạn SV đi qua rơi vãi tí nào thì mình nhặn thôi
<vubuntor721> :)
<vubuntor721> mà thật zậy na?
 * _Tux__ cầm bơm ra xịt xịt
<vubuntor721> :|
<vubuntor513> cho minh hoi vai van de
<TrollishKreb> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor513> minh dang sai may hp 6530s nhung cai ubuntu 12.10 thi khong thay nhan driver wifi minh phai lam sao
<TrollishKreb> không có thấy mạng nào hả
<vubuntor513> co ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor513> uh
<TrollishKreb> vào system settings -> software sources -> additional driver xem có cái cho wifi không thì tích
<vubuntor513> tich sao vay ban
<vubuntor513> tai minh moi cai ha
<vubuntor513> khong biet xai nua
<TrollishKreb> chọn ấy
<TrollishKreb> lựa chọn*
<vubuntor513> ban co driver khong
<vubuntor513> cho minh xin di
<LoveCrab> không, trong cái mục đó, có thì dùng được, không có thì chịu
<vubuntor513> vay ah
<vubuntor513> neu co minh lam sao
<vubuntor513> ??
<LoveCrab> tích vào lựa chọn thôi
<LoveCrab> :-/
<vubuntor513> ah
<vubuntor513> de minh reset may vao xem thu coi
<vubuntor513> phai theo duong dan nay khong: system settings -> software sources -> additional driver khong
<LoveCrab> ờm
<vubuntor513> cam on ban nhieu nha
<LoveCrab> nhớ cắm dây mạng vào trước
<LoveCrab> không thì cũng không tải về được
<vubuntor513> troi ah
<vubuntor513> minh khong co day mang
<vubuntor513> phai lam sao
<LoveCrab> thế thì khó đấy
<LoveCrab> kiếm chỗ nào có dây mạng cắm tạm vào vậy
<vubuntor513> khong con cach nao khac sao??
<LoveCrab> có thì không phải không có
<LoveCrab> nhưng mà lằng nhằng đấy
<vubuntor513> khong co driver san de minh cai giong nhu windown sao
<LoveCrab> có chỉ ra thì cũng khó mà nhớ được, mất thời gian nữa
<LoveCrab> ai biết driver máy bạn là gì mà cài
<LoveCrab> .g hp 6530s ubuntu wifi
<iPhenny> LoveCrab: http://www.linlap.com/hp-compaq_6530s
<iSupyBot`> Title: HP-Compaq 6530s [Linux Laptop Wiki] (at www.linlap.com)
<vubuntor513> minh vao dia chi  http://www.linlap.com/hp-compaq_6530s roi lam sao
<iSupyBot`> Title: HP-Compaq 6530s [Linux Laptop Wiki] (at www.linlap.com)
<vubuntor513> chon cai nao
<LoveCrab> hmm
<LoveCrab> không có thông tin
<LoveCrab> thôi, mình nghĩ bạn kiếm dây mạng cắm vào là nhanh và tiện nhất
<vubuntor513> thi ban cu noi thu xem minh co biet khong
<LoveCrab> không
<LoveCrab> cực dài
<LoveCrab> mất ít nhất 1 buổi nếu support qua mạng
<vubuntor513> uh
<vubuntor513> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<LoveCrab> huh
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-21
<vubuntor264> xin chao minh can giup do
<vubuntor264> co ai khong cong dong ubuntu
<vubuntor070> co ai khong giup minh voi
<vubuntor190> chao cac ban co ai giup minh cai wifi ubuntu 12.10 voi con hp6530s voi???
<vubuntor190> sau khi cai xong ma khong co wifi
<vubuntor190> driver wifi khong nhan
<vubuntor190> alo
<vubuntor190> co ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor190> khong ai het ha
<vubuntor190> alo
<Stanley00> vubuntor190: ?
<vubuntor190>  minh cai ubuntu ma khong nhan wifi
<vubuntor190> ???
<Stanley00> vubuntor190: bạn gõ tiếng việt được không?
<vubuntor190> mình cài ubuntu 12.10 vào máy hp6530s nhưng cài xong thì không nhân driver wifi đâu cả nên không kết nối máy với internet được
<Stanley00> vubuntor190: OK, giờ bạn chạy lệnh "sudo lspci -kvv" rồi đưa kết quả lên đây nha. thông qua pastebin á
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<Stanley00> vubuntor025: không pm nha bạn
<vubuntor025> uh
<vubuntor025> hiện tại mình đang ở hệ điều hành win xp
<Stanley00> và...?
<vubuntor025> qua bên ubuntu chay len sudo lspci -kvv xong roi nhung save lại rồi nhưng winxp mở không được
<Stanley00> bạn nói rõ "mở không được" được không?
<vubuntor025> mở không được file word bên ubuntu đối với xp
<Stanley00> bạn lưu lại bằng file word à? :-ss
<vubuntor025> lúc trước mình nhờ thằng bạn cài ubuntu nhưng nó phải cắm dây mạng vào mới cài được wifi
<vubuntor025> uh
<Stanley00> vậy giờ bạn không có dây mạng à?
<vubuntor025> vâng! mình không có dây mạng
<Stanley00> bạn chờ mình một tí...
<vubuntor025> mình cài song song 2 win nên mình chuyển qua win xp để lên wifi nói chuyện nè
<vubuntor025> có cách nào cài không dùng dây mạng không bạn
<Stanley00> khó lắm...
<vubuntor025> vậy là hết cách sao?
<Stanley00> đầu tiên phải xem nó thuộc wifi loại nào đã. sao đó thì phải cài driver.... cài driver mà không có mạng thì nói thiệt là khó lắm
<vubuntor025> loại 802.11 gì đó bạn ơi
<vubuntor025> bạn cố gắng tìm cách dùm mình đi nha
<Stanley00> xin lỗi, nhưng vụ này mình chịu thôi. mà sao bạn không nhờ người bạn lúc trước của bạn ấy?
<vubuntor895> Sao mình copy vaò thư mục theme rồi mà vào advance setting ko thấy theme mới vậy?
<_Tux_> dùng root?
<vubuntor087> chao cac ban co ai giup minh cai cai driver wifi voi
<vubuntor087> minh cai ubuntu 12.10 xong roi nhung wifi khong nhan
<vubuntor087> alo
<vubuntor087> co ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor087> co ai giup voi cac ban oi
<vubuntor952> co ai giup minh cai driver wifi voi
<vubuntor952> không có ai giúp hết hả ta
<vubuntor601> chao cac anh em co ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor601> cai ubuntu 12.10 xong roi nhung wifi khong nhan duoc
<vubuntor601> khong co duoc driver wifi lam sao bay gio?????
<vubuntor601> help
<vubuntor601> co ai giup minh khong vay???
<vubuntor036> các anh cho em hỏi với ạ: laptop của em cài song song ubuntu và win7 (cài win7 trước và ubuntu sau) ở 2 phân vùng khác nhau. Vừa rồi em sử dụng phần mềm quản lí phân vùng trên win7 để format phân vùng cài ubuntu đi. Sau đó khởi động lại win 7 thì ko thể boot được vào cái gì nữa. Không vào menu boot được (cắm usb hay đút đĩa Hirenboot vào nhưng vì k
<Stanley00> vubuntor036: ubuntu dùng grub làm bootloader, grub gồm 1 phần trên mbr và 1 phần trong cái phần vùng chứa Ubuntu, bạn format đi một phần thì boot không được là đúng rồi.
<vubuntor036> vâng :(
<vubuntor036> vậy giờ boot vào usb hay đĩa kiểu gì ạ
<Stanley00> sửa mbr thôi. có thể dùng đĩa cài window để fix... google: fix mbr
<vubuntor830> Cho mình hỏi ngu phát: Khi nào 1+1=0 nhớ 1 và 1+1=1???????????????????? :)))))))))))))))))))
<Stanley00> vubuntor830: troll à bạn?
<vubuntor830> thật mà!
<vubuntor830> ko biết thì hỏi
<Stanley00> vubuntor830: thế sao cười nhiều thế nhỉ? :-ss
<Stanley00> vubuntor830: cái đó là phép cộng và phép logic OR. đúng không nhỉ?
<vubuntor830> thì đọc tài liệu thấy nó ngộ ngộ
<vubuntor830> cảm ơn Stanley00
<vubuntor422> chao cac pro
<vubuntor422> cho minh hoi may minh cai ubuntu 12.10 xong roi nhung sao khong nhan duoc driver wifi
<vubuntor422> cac pro giup minh voi
<vubuntor511> Tại sao linux ko nhận khoảng trắng khi mình CD thư mục vậy!
<Stanley00> vubuntor511: vì nó KHÔNG nằm trong dấu nháy (")
<vubuntor511> vậy tại sao khoảng trắng lại phải dùng dấy nháy mới được?
<NihilistCrab> không thì nó biết được đấy là 1 tham số hay 2 tham số
<Stanley00> vubuntor511: vì bình thường khoảng trắng là dấu ngăn cách tham số
<vubuntor909> alo, cho mình hỏi xíu
<vubuntor909> mình gặp vấn đề nhỏ với flash
<vubuntor909> mình vào ubuntu sofware và đã cài được flash
<vubuntor909> cơ bản chạy được 1 số flash
<vubuntor909> nhưng với 1 số cái thì nó bị lỗi như thế này:http://i.upanh.com/rvvfbm
<vubuntor909> đó là flash trong trang photobucket để lấy link hình
<vubuntor909> mình không thể lấy đươc link với những chỗ đen thui như thế, thử nhấp vào nhưng không được
<vubuntor909> và nó cũng bị tương tự với 1 số trang khác
<vubuntor909> không rõ là lỗi j`
<Stanley00> vubuntor909: bạn cài flash bằng gói nào thế?
<vubuntor909> trong ubuntu sofware center có adobe flash đấy
<vubuntor909> khi gõ flash thì có 1 gói của adobe
<vubuntor909> nhấn vào là cài thôi
<vubuntor649> mình là người hỏi flash hồi nãy , tự dưng bị đứt ngang không biết vấn đề giải quyết thế nào vậy bạn?
<Stanley00> vubuntor649: bạn mở terminal, gõ lệnh "dpkg -l flash*" rồi mới tính được, chứ mô tả như bên trên thì cũng chả có thông tin gì dùng được hết
<Stanley00> !paste | vubuntor649
<ubot2> vubuntor649: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor649> un  flashplayer-mo <none>         (no description available) un  flashplugin    <none>         (no description available) un  flashplugin-do <none>         (no description available) ii  flashplugin-in 11.2.202.280ub Adobe Flash Player plugin installer un  flashplugin-no <none>         (no description available)
<vubuntor649> không paste vào bên kia được nên paste đây lun
<Stanley00> nhìn rất là bình thường, cái gói này thì đúng rồi. chịu thôi.
<vubuntor649> vậy là bó tay rồi à?
<vubuntor649> hic
<TuxBadGuy> vubuntor649: có gì đâu
<TuxBadGuy> reinstall nó
<TuxBadGuy> nó tự tải lại flash thôi
<vubuntor649> để thử xem sao
<vubuntor649> nó vẫn vậy à
<TuxBadGuy> vubuntor649: vẫn vậy là sao?
<vubuntor649> lỗi vẫn thế sao khi cài lại
<vubuntor649> sao khi cài flash lại thì vẫn bị như vậy
 * TuxBadGuy không hiểu
<NihilistCrab> troong giống lỗi driver vga
<vubuntor649> sống chung với nó vậy
<vubuntor649> thanks mọi ngừoi
<vubuntor006> Mình thắc mắc ở chỗ này: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Difference_between_USB_port_and_serial_port .Sao bây giờ USB là chuẩn rồi mà mình thấy MCU giap tiếp máy tính bằng Serial Port ko vậy?
<iSupyBot`> Title: Difference between USB port and serial port (at wiki.answers.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-14
<vubuntor242> chao cac ban
<vubuntor242> toi dang su dung ubuntu 12.1.0. may cua toi toan bi loi va khong tat may duoc mong cac ban chi giup
<_Tux_> vubuntor242: nhấn nút power á
<_Tux_> tắt liền à
<_Tux_> vubuntor242: không tắt được thì nhiều nguyên nhân lắm
<vubuntor242> cac ban chi minh ghot ubuntu duoc khong ?
<_Tux_> không
 * _Tux_ có biết ghost là gì đâu mà chỉ
<vubuntor242> the ma cung ngoi may tinh
<todo1991> .
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-15
<vubuntor772> các pro chỉ giúp lỗi teamviewer báo lỗi: teamviewer --daemon start
<vubuntor772> không khởi động được
<vubuntor772> không biết là lỗi gì
<Stanley00> cái lỗi là " teamviewer --daemon start" đấy à?
<vubuntor772> pro chỉ cách khắc phục với, seach google rồi không có trang nào nói cả
<vubuntor772> gỡ ra, cài lại nó vẫn báo vậy!
<vubuntor772> lúc đầu cài, thì vẫn chạy bình thường, tự nhiên mấy hôm nay, khi chạy nó báo lỗi, không tài nào mà khắc phục được
<vubuntor772> còn cả vấn đề là share file nữa chứ, lúc cài samba thì vào ngon, nhưng tự nhiên cũng không vào được.
<vubuntor772> pro chỉ giúp với, em chỉ sử dụng mỗi ubuntu thôi, không cài song song hệ điều hành nào cả.
<vubuntor772> vì chỉ có dung lượng nhỏ 120GB thôi mà là SSD, lên không muốn cài song song HĐH. dùng ubuntu thích hơn
<vubuntor772> Nhanh, nhưng về phần văn phòng thì có hơi rối một tí, chắc khám phá là OK
<vubuntor772> pro chỉ giúp em cái teamviewer đi.
<vubuntor730> helo
<vubuntor057> Stanley00, _Tux_  gỡ bỏ kernel cũ như nào chỉ em với
<vubuntor057> em quên mất lệnh òi
<Stanley00> vubuntor057: ai đây? sudo apt-get purge <tên kernel>?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-16
<lqhlee> hi! các bạn
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<lqhlee> chả hiểu sao mình vào ubuntu-vn.org
<lqhlee> nó kêu mình spam
<lqhlee> ko cho truy cập
<lqhlee> :(
<Stanley00> chuyện đó ngoài khả năng xử lý của /me rồi, bạn đưa ip bạn lên đây đi, một tí có ai ngang qua người ta xem cho
<lqhlee> 220.238.73.120
<lqhlee> ip mình đó
<lqhlee> à cho mình hỏi.khi mình xem phim online trên firefox.mình ko thể phóng to màn hình lên ddc
<lqhlee> chỉ nghe thấy tiếng.mà ko thấy hình đâu
<_Tux_> lqhlee: ở VN hay ở nước ngoài
<Stanley00> hình như ở Úc :D
<lqhlee> mình ở Úc
<lqhlee> :)
<_Tux_> ok
 * _Tux_ đi coi ip ban list
<vubuntor512> mọi người chỉ mình sửa lỗi này trong witer với
<vubuntor512> khi mình đánh chữ tiếng việt thì có lằn gạch đích phía dưới, và khi di chuyển chuot tại thời điểm đó thì chữ gạch đích sẽ di chuyển luôn
<vubuntor512> mọi người chỉ giúp mình sữa lỗi với
<Stanley00> vubuntor512: cái đó là do bộ gõ nó quy định thế, cái chữ có gạch dưới thực chất vẫn chưa được nhận, nên bạn phải nhấn ctrl trước khi di chuyển chuột
 * _Tux_ tát Stanley00 
<_Tux_> vớ vẩn hầy
<_Tux_> vubuntor512: bật options capture mouse event lên
<_Tux_> hết liền
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor512> là ở chổ nào z bạn
<Stanley00> vãi _Tux_, sn ngồi đó support tiếp đi nhá, /me đang cố tránh cái đường support đó đây :))
<vubuntor512> chỉ mình đường dẫn đi ban
<_Tux_> vubuntor512: tự tìm hộ phát
<Stanley00> _Tux_: see? :lol:
<_Tux_> đại thể là mục setup của ibus-unikey ấu
<_Tux_> Stanley00: kệ thôi
<_Tux_> nói là có
<_Tux_> còn thì tự tìm
<_Tux_> thấy khó quá thì cố chịu
<_Tux_> còn khó nữa thì dùng Word
 * _Tux_ xđang dùng Word
<_Tux_> :3
<Stanley00> haiz... dự là một lát lại có người nhờ support cài word trên wine bị lỗi :))
<vubuntor971> các bạn chỉ mình sửa chổ khi đánh văn bản tiếng việt, thì dưới văn bản có gạch đích, tai thời điểm đó mình di chuyển chuột thị chữ cũng đi theo
<vubuntor971> vậy mình sửa lỗi đó bằng cách nào vậy
<_Tux_> đù
<Stanley00> what the...?!!!
<vubuntor762> mọi người giúp đỡ mình cái này đi
<Stanley00> cái vụ gạch dưới tiếng việt à? đã support rồi mà?
<vubuntor762> sao mỗi khi soạn thảo văn bản bằng tiếng việt trong writer thì có gạch đích dưới chân, khi di chuyển chuột cùng thời điểm thì chữ cũng di chuyển theo, nhờ mọi người tư giúp mình khắc phục
<vubuntor762> sao mà nó vẫn bị lỗi
<vubuntor762> mình hok bít sửa nhờ các bạn giúp dùm
<Stanley00> bạn đã làm những gì rồi?
<vubuntor762> mình đã tắt các kiểm tra lỗi trong spelling and garma
<Stanley00> vubuntor762: lúc nãy bạn có đọc kỹ những gì Tux nói không vậy? @@
<OfficeCrab> không
 * _Tux_ tát OfficeCrab 
<_Tux_> OfficeCrab: làm việc đê
 * OfficeCrab bò bò vào xó 
<n0bawk> lỗi của ibus-unikey?
<n0bawk> trước khi di chuyển chuột phải ấn phím ctrl để nó commit cái text string rồi mới đc di
<_Tux_> n0bawk: cu Tuấn có cái option khắc phụ lỗi này cả mấy năm rồi mà
 * _Tux_ 4-5 năm
<lqhlee> có ai check giùm mình sao mình lại ko vào dc ubuntu-vn.org chưa?
<lqhlee> :(
<NofutureTooTux> lqhlee: xài ip tĩnh hay động?
<lqhlee> xài ip động
<NofutureTooTux> lqhlee: check lại coi
<lqhlee> vẫn bị bạn ơi
<lqhlee> chả hiểu sao vào diễn đàn lần đầu
<lqhlee> mà bị thông báo là spammer
<lqhlee> :))
<NofutureTooTux> cho xin cái ip phát
<vubuntor958> mình bị tình tràngj như sau
<vubuntor958> để laptop hết pin, sau đó cắm sạc thì màn hình chỉ nên hình nền
<vubuntor958> thấy thanh launch đâu
<vubuntor958> ai biết chỉ mình kích hoạt lại thanh launch với
<vubuntor701> có ai giúp mình cách kích hoạt lại thanh launch với
<vubuntor284> có ai help gấp với
<_Tux_> gấp gáp cái gì
<_Tux_> ở đây là chả cái gì  gấp hết
<_Tux_> cứ tà tà thôi
<vubuntor284> lúc nãy có đặt câu hỏi nhưng bị out ra
<vubuntor284> nên chưa khắc phục được
<vubuntor284> giờ phải mò vô lại nhờ các cao thủ hướng dẫn lại
<vubuntor284> lúc chiều để laptop hết pin
<_Tux_> reinstall unity đi
<vubuntor284> tối về cắm sac mở máy thì màn hình ko còn thanh panel bên trái nữa
<vubuntor284> ok
<vubuntor284> báo cáo là reinstall unity theo lệnh sudo apt-get reinstall unity ko hiệu quả
<_Tux_> xóa hết config đi nữa
<_Tux_> thôi tự xử đi
<_Tux_> đau lưng rồ
<_Tux_> rồi*
<favadi> vubuntor284: tạo user mới xem còn bị không?
<n0bawk`> chắc xoá config đi nó sẽ về mặc định :D
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-17
<hoanb1> Bạn đã bị cấm tham gia vào diễn đàn.
<hoanb1> Hãy liên hệ với người quản trị để biết thêm thông tin.
<hoanb1> Nguyên nhân dẫn đến việc bạn bị cấm tham gia là: Spammer
<hoanb1> Địa chỉ IP của bạn đã bị cấm.
<hoanb1> quản trị đâu ấy nhỉ
 * favadi đạp _Tux_
<favadi> ra cứu bạn hoanb1 đi kìa
<hoanb1> gỡ cái IP của mình ra cái đi
<hoanb1> Spam bao giờ đâu
<hoanb1> Fatal error: Call to a member function acl() on a non-object in /data/ubuntuvn/forum.ubuntu-vn.org/public_html/includes/functions.php on line 4011
<hoanb1> quản trị có đây không vậy ?
<_Tux_> hoanb1: quản trị đi nghỉ mát hết rồi
<_Tux_> còn toàn bot thôi
<hoanb1> ngon
<mariozx> ubuntu 14.04 ra chưa mọi ng
<SuperLuserv2> KeyError: Nick('hoanb1') (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 290, in track_part)
<CoconutCrab> lolz
<CoconutCrab> _Tux_: sửa lại code đi
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: sn sửa hộ em đi
 * _Tux_ không biết code
 * CoconutCrab có cốt đâu
<CoconutCrab> :3
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: willie
<_Tux_> search ra liền
<_Tux_> xem có patch gì đâu
 * CoconutCrab lăn lăn lười lười
<vubuntor774> mr tũ ơi
<vubuntor774> nhờ bạn nào giúp mình chi tiết về lỗi unity với
<n0bawk> vubuntor774: lỗi gì?
<vubuntor628> alo
<vubuntor628> có ai không ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-18
<vubuntor395> các pro giúp với, em cài samba mà sao không kết nối với các máy tính khác trong mạng để chia sẻ dữ liệu
<Stanley00> bạn cài bằng cách nào? theo hướng dẫn ở đâu?
<vubuntor234> nhờ mọi người share tài liệu chia sẽ máy in từ ubuntu cho window và ubuntu cho ubuntu
<Stanley00> vubuntor234: google có đầy đấy bạn :D
<OfficeCrab> vubuntor234: hiện tài liệu đó chưa ai viết bằng tiếng Việt
<OfficeCrab> nên rất tiếc là bọn mình không thể cung cấp ngay được cho bạn
<OfficeCrab> nếu cần thiết bạn có thể sử dụng wiki của ubuntu luôn, nhưng sẽ là bằng tiếng anh
<vubuntor234> nhung mình làm theo thì hok có được
<OfficeCrab> nếu thế bạn có thể trình bày xem bạn đã làm theo hướng dẫn nào, mắc ở đoạn nào để người khác giúp đỡ
<vubuntor234> mình cài xong ubuntu và chia sẽ máy in cho máy window lấy
<vubuntor234> nhưng share thì máy windown kết nối nhưng in ko được
<vubuntor234> ko pít bị lỗi j
<OfficeCrab> mmm
<OfficeCrab> chắc không có driver
<OfficeCrab> :]
<vubuntor234> có
<vubuntor234> mình đã cài driver lun
<vubuntor395> mình cài bằng terminal: sudo apt-fast instanll samba
<_Tux_> error
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor395> sudo apt-fast install system-config-samba
<chungbd> vãi
<ubungu> apt-fast
<chungbd> "09:58 < vubuntor395> | sudo apt-fast install system-config-samba" cái gì đây?
<vubuntor395> cài đặt samba để chia sẻ dữ liệu giữa ubuntu và windows hoặc hệ điều hành khác
<vubuntor395> wa! chưa ai biết dùng apt-fast ah.
<vubuntor395> cái này chạy cài đặt qua internet rất nhanh đấy, hơn apt-get
<_Tux_> vubuntor395: chắc không :3
<vubuntor395> hoặc các bạn dùng sudo aptitude cũng được
<vubuntor395> chắc chắn
 * _Tux_ cười mỉm
 * _Tux_ đi gõ lạnh cạch tiếp
<vubuntor395> các pro có cấu hình được samba, xin hướng dẫn với, em vào file config để cấu hình thì nhiều dòng quá, không biết dòng nào mà cấu hình nữa
<vubuntor918> hello
<vubuntor918> xin chao
<vubuntor190> XIN CHAO
<vubuntor867> helo
<_Tux_> helo
<vubuntor867> hello
<Dynamo> ??
<_Tux_> hello
<_Tux_> i'm bot
<vubuntor867> moi nguoi oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor867> em muon cai ubuntu thi lam nhu thr nao ạ
<vubuntor867> bot
 * _Tux_ trỏ sang Dynamo 
<vubuntor867> vâng
<vubuntor867>  hỏi mÃI mà k ai trả lời
<favadi> vubuntor867: tải iso về
<vubuntor867> đây ạ
<favadi> ghi ra đĩa hoặc usb
<favadi> boot vô
<favadi> rồi làm theo hướng dẫn
<favadi> chú ý chỗ phân vùng không xóa cả ổ cứng
<vubuntor867> e k có usb mà ghi ra đĩa lằng nhằng quá
<favadi> xem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<vubuntor867> có cách nào cài trực tiếp luôn k a
<SuperLuserv2> [ Installation - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<favadi> không có USB không có đĩa trắng thì đơn giản nhất là đi mua một trong 2 thứ đấy
<_Tux_> =))
<favadi> rồi về cài
<vubuntor867> lúc trước em cài không cần mà chỉ cần ổ đĩa ảo là đc mà
<Dynamo> vubuntor867: bạn cứ nghĩ đơn giản thế này nhé, windows cài 'trực tiếp' được khi không có sẵn bản tương tự hay không thì ubuntu cũng thế nhé
<vubuntor867> vậy bây giờ muốn cài thì phải cần usb hoặc đĩa ạ
<favadi> vubuntor867: đúng
<vubuntor867> vâng tai vào usb rôi chọn khởi động từ usb ạ
<favadi> đúng, xem link mình post ở trên
<vubuntor867> máy em là máy asus muốn boot vào usb thì làm ntn ạ
<vubuntor867> em mới mua máy tính nên còn gà mờ lắm ạ
<favadi> .g how to boot from usb asus laptop
<SuperLuserv2> favadi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3GFZm9at6g
<favadi> vubuntor867: google có hướng dẫn
<vubuntor867> vâng để em tự mày mò cũng đc
<vubuntor336> các pro chỉ giúp cách chia sẻ dữ liệu bên windows với, em cài samba rồi mà không được
<vubuntor336> share dữ liệu thì bên windows nhận được, lấy được, còn bên windows mà share thì ubuntu không nhìn thấy là sao
<vubuntor336> chả lẽ ubuntu khó vậy sao?
<n0bawk> chắc ko set permission
<n0bawk> windows version?
<vubuntor336> em chỉ dùng mỗi ubuntu thôi, lên khi mang ra cơ quan kết nối với mạng LAN mà không tài nào lấy được từ máy ubuntu
<vubuntor336> windows 7 ultimate
<vubuntor336> tắt chế độ hỏi password rồi
<n0bawk> bạn vào máy windows từ ubuntu như thế nào?
<n0bawk> vubuntor336: ko truy cập đc thì nó báo cái gì
<vubuntor336> vào windows network nó báo Unable to mount location
<vubuntor336> Failed to retrieve share list from server
<n0bawk> vubuntor336: hmmm
<n0bawk> vubuntor336: thế xem lại option xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor336: nhập vào chỗ truy cập như thế nào?
<n0bawk> vubuntor336: có kết nối đc đến máy kia chưa :D
<vubuntor812> có ai không ạ
<vubuntor812> mọi người ơi cho e hỏi về việc cài đặt song song window 8 và unbuntu được k ạ
<favadi> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-19
<vubuntor752> xin cho em hỏi, máy em cpu atom 1,6 ram 512. Em muốn dùng bản linux nào nhẹ nhàng mà lại hỗ trợ phần mềm tốt ( có nhiều ứng dụng, có thể cài đặt phần mềm từ mạng, update firefox, chrome...) Em từng cài asianux 3,5 dùng cũng ổn nhưng không cài đc phần mềm
<_Tux_> vubuntor752: debian dùng openbox/lxde
<vubuntor752> em cũng không biết gì về linux, nên cần tư vấn dùng linux gì và phiên bản bao nhiêu để vừa hỗ trợ tốt vừa khỏe. Nghe nói bản ubuntu gần đây rất năng
<_Tux_> vubuntor752: dùng windows xp
<_Tux_> hết
<vubuntor752> == xp em không vào web đc, rất giật, thôi nghe anh thử tìm openbox xem
<_Tux_> debian
<_Tux_> nhưng dùng openbox
<_Tux_> hay lxde
<_Tux_> không phải openbbox
<vubuntor752> vậy nền debian thì lấy từ đâu ạ
<_Tux_> .g debian download
<SuperLuserv2> _Tux_: http://www.debian.org/distrib/
<vubuntor752> ok , cảm ơn nhiều ạ
<n0bawk> 512M ram hơi ít quá
<n0bawk> nếu có thể upgrade ram thì nên upgrade
<n0bawk> còn ko thì trước sau gì cũng giựt
<vubuntor674> chào cả nhà
<vubuntor674> mình chơi dại remove unity, giờ mấy cài button close, minium,maxium mất rùi
<vubuntor674> cả thanh indicator cũng mất
<vubuntor674> giờ làm sao khôi phục lại
<vubuntor674> nhờ các cao thủ chỉ dùm
<_Tux_> cài lại unity
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor674> dùng lẹnh thì bị náo lỗi
<vubuntor674> còn vào center thì cài mấy cái liên quan unity nhưng vẫn ko khôi phục dc
<vubuntor674> nguyên nhân là muốn thành mac os
<vubuntor214> cho minh hoi la muon chay ung dung mp3 va video thi lam the nao,minh moi cai ubuntu
<vubuntor214> o ai giup minh a
<_Tux_> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<SuperLuserv2> [ RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<tuankiet> Bot còn câu lệnh chi nữa không bác _Tux_
<_Tux_> tuankiet: bot nào
<_Tux_> ở đây nhiều bot lắm
<tuankiet> ubot2
 * _Tux_ chả nhớ
 * _Tux_ thêm vào cái nào thì nhớ cái đó
<tuankiet> :lol:
<SuperLuserv2> KeyError: Nick('ubungu1') (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 272, in track_part)
<vubuntor667> minh khong go duoc tieng viet tren ubuntu 14.04 cac ban giup minh voi!
<vubuntor615> các pro hướng dẫn giúp cài file .run với, em chạy lệnh sudo sh ./ đến đây nhưng không vào được file .run
<vubuntor615> em mới cài đặt lại bản mới ubuntu 14.04
<tuankiet> sudo chmod +x chÆ°a?
<vubuntor615> sudo chmod +x đối với file .sh thôi
<electr0n_> "sudo chmod +x đối với file .sh thôi" <- là sao?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-20
<vubuntor451> có ai đó ko :D
<vubuntor451> http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org/?qa=876/c%C3%A1ch-c%C3%A0i-autoprefixer-tr%C3%AAn-sublimetext-3
<SuperLuserv2> [ Cách cài autoprefixer trên SublimeText 3 - Ubuntu-vn Q&A ] - ask.ubuntu-vn.org
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-13
<refgl1> room mình có vẻ vắng
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-14
<vubuntor399> i want lean ubutu for ember ubutu into ARM ,i start where ?
<CoconutCrab> elinux.org?
<CoconutCrab> there is a bunch of material for embedded linux up there
<vubuntor509> co ai khong a
<NeetoCrabbu> ko
<vubuntor509> hiii
<vubuntor509> cho em hoi 1 ti
<vubuntor509> e moi mua may tinh hom qua
<vubuntor509> h nay voc vach cai ubuntu chay song song voi win 8.1
<vubuntor509> ma hoi chieu con vao duoc may o c d e
<vubuntor509> gio tu nhien k vao duoc nua, nos hien ra 1 bang thong bao voi kha nhieu chu
<NeetoCrabbu> chữ như thế nào?
<vubuntor509> cho em 1 ti nhe
<vubuntor509> unable access to 104 volume
<vubuntor509> Error mounting /dev/sda4 at /media/leanhhuan/C266F4FB66F4F151: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda4" "/media/leanhhuan/C266F4FB66F4F151"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda4': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (
<NeetoCrabbu> à
<NeetoCrabbu> cái windows 8.1 nó đang trong chế độ hibernate
<NeetoCrabbu> nên nó khóa ổ không cho vào
<NeetoCrabbu> phải shutdown hẳn cơ
<vubuntor509> che do j ak
<vubuntor509> em cai ubuntu xong, ro rang con vao duoc, xong moi len 8.1 1 lan, xong quay tro lai thi k duoc
<NeetoCrabbu> hibernate
<vubuntor509> ak
<MrTuxHdb> NeetoCrabbu: fast shutdown
<MrTuxHdb> với fast reboot
<NeetoCrabbu> nói chung là cái gì đó win 8.1 nó nhét vào
<vubuntor509> tuc la ben kia chua shutdown i a?
<MrTuxHdb> chứ 8.1 ai gọi hibernate nữa
<MrTuxHdb> :v
 * NeetoCrabbu không biết tắt cái đó đâu
<NeetoCrabbu> win 8 còn chả dùng nói gì đến 8.1
<MrTuxHdb> .g how to turn off fast shutdown
<SuperLuserv3> MrTuxHdb: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6320-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-8-a.html
<MrTuxHdb> ^
<MrTuxHdb> ^
<MrTuxHdb> ^
<vubuntor509> ^_^
<vubuntor509> the cach cai bo go tieng viet nhu nao may anh, em cai xong, ma vao tim vietnam unikey k thay, mac du ibus da cai roi
<vubuntor241> chào mọi người cho mình hỏi ?
<NeetoCrabbu> !ibus-unikey
<NeetoCrabbu> mm, con bot chết hết rồi à
<NeetoCrabbu> vubuntor509: bạn cài ibus-unikey
<vubuntor241> có cách nào để lấy dữ liệu từ treeview
<vubuntor241> bằng one click
<vubuntor241> mouse
<vubuntor509> vang, em cai cai do roi day anh
<vubuntor509> ma vao cho text entry setting k co unikey cua vietnam
<NeetoCrabbu> chỉnh trong cái language and regional setting ấy
<NeetoCrabbu> vubuntor241: của cái chi mới được chứ?
<vubuntor241> mình viết bằng python nhưng mà để mặc định thì phải double click mới lấy dữ liệu từ row
<vubuntor241> không biết có cách nào để sửa đc thành one click select row sau đó thì đổ vào luôn
<NeetoCrabbu> python với gui toolkit nào..
<vubuntor241> àk gtk 3
<vubuntor241> mình viết với glade để dễ sửa
<NeetoCrabbu> gtk3 thì hem biết...
<NeetoCrabbu> nhưng chắc là catch event click
<NeetoCrabbu> rồi lấy dữ liệu từ kia ra thôi
 * NeetoCrabbu đoná bừa
<vubuntor241> ừm event click
<vubuntor241> không biết bên linux có thư viện nào để bẫy mấy cái đó ko
<NeetoCrabbu> đọc hướng dẫn của gtk3 thôi
 * NeetoCrabbu nghĩ là có đủ cả
<vubuntor241> ừm tại mình nghĩ là chắc nó có cái one click để đổ
<vubuntor241> chứ cũng chẵng cần phải hook
<NeetoCrabbu> vụ đấy thì phải đọc vào doc của toolkit thôi
<vubuntor241> mà kiếm hoài ko ra
<vubuntor241> :3
<NeetoCrabbu> chứ chịu
<vubuntor509> ak
 * NeetoCrabbu có sờ mó gì gtk3 đâu
<NeetoCrabbu> không sờ mó sao mà biết được
<vubuntor509> anh neetocarbbu cho em hoi luon, tren mang co chi cho chinh sua 1 file, ma khi em vao file do no baos chir duoc docthoi thi phai lam sao
<vubuntor241> ok thank
<vubuntor241> tối vui vẻ
<NeetoCrabbu> dùng gksudo gedit <tên file>
<NeetoCrabbu> gõ cái đó trong terminal
<vubuntor933> anh neetocrabbu oi
<vubuntor933> nhung file read only thi lam sao de chinh sua ha anh
<NeetoCrabbu> thường thì không sửa được vì không có quyền admin
<NeetoCrabbu> bạn gõ cái lệnh trên thì có thể sửa được
<vubuntor933> lenh nao ak
<vubuntor933> may em mat mang, moi load lai day
<NeetoCrabbu> 22:49 < NeetoCrabbu> dùng gksudo gedit <tên file>
<vubuntor933> co can go duong dan k anh
<NeetoCrabbu> có
<vubuntor933> anh oi, no hien ra leanhhuan@AnhHuanComputer:~$ gksudo redit  /etc/network/interfaces  The program 'gksudo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install gksu
<NeetoCrabbu> uh huh
<NeetoCrabbu> sudo đi vậy
 * NeetoCrabbu chui chăn ngủ
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-18
<vubuntor809> chào các anh
<vubuntor809> cái phần mềm system daemon em làm xong rồi
<vubuntor809> giờ muốn cho nó thành mã nguồn mở phải làm sao
<favadi> upload mã nguồn lên in tẹc nét?
<vubuntor515> alo các anh cho em hỏi cái mình viết xong phần mềm mình định cho nó thành mã nguồn mở
<vubuntor515> thì mình phải làm sao
<vubuntor515> dùng giấy phép gì
<vubuntor515> và lấy giấy phép đó ở đâu
<vubuntor515> àk thôi khỏi giờ em muốn lập team trên ppa ubuntu thì phải làm sao
<vubuntor515> chỗ (Optional) mình điền cái gì vào
<vubuntor515> cái phần mềm hiển thị daemon của hệ thống
<vubuntor515> đợt em nói giờ em viết nó xong rồi. ngon hơn thằng bum
<vubuntor515> giờ đang bế tắc vụ cho nó thành mã nguồn mở
<vubuntor515> hiện em đang test bên mint với bên elementary
<vubuntor515> tất cả đều ổn
<vubuntor515> kể cả mint debian
<vubuntor515> không ai nói hết àk
<vubuntor745> lập nhóm ppa sao các bác .
<CoconutCicada> giấy phép thì tùy bạn
<CoconutCicada> bạn có thể dùng GPL nếu muốn người khác thay đổi gì cũng phải mở mx
<CoconutCicada> mã*
<vubuntor745> gpl 3 đc ko
<CoconutCicada> hoặc apache/mit/bsd v.v.. nếu như kệ họ muốn làm gì thì làm
<CoconutCicada> được
<vubuntor745> ok
<vubuntor745> vậy giờ mình muốn post nó thì lên đâu post
<CoconutCicada> post tức là công bố cho mọi người dùng?
<vubuntor745> em muốn nó thay thế hết bum trong tương lai
<vubuntor745> có thể
<vubuntor745> phiên bản 1 em viết nó để chạy trên họ ubuntu
<CoconutCicada> nếu bạn muốn nó thay thế trong distro nào thì vào cho họ dùng
<vubuntor745> phiên bản 2 thì mới viết đa distro
<CoconutCicada> bạn có thể đóng gói rồi đưa vào debian/ubuntu
<CoconutCicada> nằm trong universe
<vubuntor745> + bài hướng dẫn để họ tự chỉnh
<CoconutCicada> rồi sau đó hữu xạ tự nhiên hương
<CoconutCicada> nếu nhiều người thấy nó hữu dụng sẽ dùng
<CoconutCicada> và thay đổi thành mặc định
<vubuntor745> nhưng cũng phải giới thiệu này nọ để họ biết
<vubuntor745> mà em thì không biêt phải bắt đầu từ đâu
<CoconutCicada> bạn cứ đóng gói đi đã rồi tham gia vào các mailing list của debian developer hay ubuntu developer
<vubuntor745> đóng gói thì đơn giản rồi
<vubuntor745> vì em viết bằng python có 20kB àk
<CoconutCicada> vậy bạn có thể giới thiệu trên mailing list của debian developer hoặc ubuntu developer
<vubuntor745> vậy có thể cho em xin cái link đc không
<vubuntor745> sau này nếu phát triển đc nhiều công cụ như opesuse
<CoconutCicada> google cái nó ra luôn ấy mà
<vubuntor745> thì em cũng định làm hẳn một distro mới luôn em nghĩ chắc vậy
<CoconutCicada> .g ubuntu developer mailing lisst
<SuperLuserv3> CoconutCicada: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2005/04/01/%23ubuntu.txt
<CoconutCicada> .g debian developer mailing list
<SuperLuserv3> CoconutCicada: https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/
<CoconutCicada> đấy
<vubuntor745> ok
<vubuntor745> ủa mà anh việt nam mình
<CoconutCicada> hoặc vào trực tiếp #ubuntu hỏi cũng được
<vubuntor745> có trang nào mà tâp hợp nhiều người viết mã nguồn mở không
<CoconutCicada> có vietlug hanoilug ubuntu-vn
<CoconutCicada> mấy chỗ kiểu đó
<CoconutCicada> trên FB cũng có
<vubuntor745> cho em link luôn.
<vubuntor139> hnay sp co ah
<CoconutCicada> google ra ngay ấy mờ
<vubuntor745> facebook kìa
<CoconutCicada> facebook cũng rứa ấy mà
<CoconutCicada> search vietlug
<CoconutCicada> ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor745> ok vậy là có vẻ việt lug là còn nhiều người hơn
<CoconutCicada> uhm
<vubuntor745> anh cho em hỏi cái cài đặt của ubuntu nó bị gì ấy
<CoconutCicada> gì ấy là gì thế nào nhỉ
<vubuntor745> ví dụ như mình cài wine 1.60
<vubuntor745> mà mình muốn cài thêm 1.37
<vubuntor745> thì nó lại remove cái 1.60 của mình đi
<CoconutCicada> 2 cái đó vướng nhau
<CoconutCicada> cùng cung cấp 1 chức năng
<CoconutCicada> nên chỉ 1 trong 2 phiên bản được giữ lại
<vubuntor745> mà trong khi việc cài vào rồi còn chạy hay không là việc của mình lựa chọn mà
<vubuntor745> em thấy không vướng tý nào cả. kể cả thư viện có trùng thì cứ để vào ổ đĩa còn việc load hay không thì tùy phần mềm
<CoconutCicada> tất nhiên là bạn có thể đóng gói lại
<CoconutCicada> để cho nó không trùng nhau
<vubuntor745> em cũng nghĩ về vụ đó nhiều
<vubuntor745> mà lại thấy vụ load phần mềm của mấy cái fedora hoặc ubuntu
<CoconutCicada> nó cũng có lý do của nó
<vubuntor745> cũng chậm
<CoconutCicada> nếu được thì bạn có thể đề xuất giải pháp khác hay hơn
<CoconutCicada> cho việc cài đặt chương trình
<vubuntor745> họ không dùng sql để load list mà cứ để hệ thống liệt kê
<MrTuxHdb> SQL
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
 * MrTuxHdb ôm CoconutCicada khóc
<vubuntor745> mysql hoặc sqlite
 * CoconutCicada trời đang nóng 
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: thôi xin =))
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: sao không vác cả Oracle cho xịn?
<vubuntor745> em đang nói cái load chậm của cái software - ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> Ubuntu Software Center?
<vubuntor745> chuẩn
<CoconutCicada> nhưng list phần mềm có phải dạng dữ liệu quan hệ đâu
<CoconutCicada> dùng sql làm gì?
<vubuntor745> sql bác xem nó như nơi lưu dữ thôi
<vubuntor745> cần gì quan hệ
<CoconutCicada> thế sql thì sẽ nhanh hơn list chay?
<vubuntor745> có cái đó vào nhanh lắm
<vubuntor745> nhanh hơn
<CoconutCicada> nhanh hơn do nguyên do nào?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: dựa vào đâu bảo nhanh hơn?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: bằng chứng?
<MrTuxHdb> hay cảm tính?
<CoconutCicada> có thể nó nhanh hơn
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor745> dựa vào nguyên lý tải về load list lên
<CoconutCicada> nhưng mình nghĩ hiểu được tại sao nó nhanh hơn sẽ tốt hơn
<vubuntor745> còn cái kia cứ bật lên là load về
<CoconutCicada> rồi patch luôn cái ubuntu software center
<CoconutCicada> bạn có thể nói rõ hơn?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: USC có catalog của riêng nó
<MrTuxHdb> cái đấy hình như đếu liên quan gì đến APT
<MrTuxHdb> nó map package name thôi thì phải
<CoconutCicada> uhm
<CoconutCicada> USC nó cần lưu thêm các metadata khác
<CoconutCicada> deb chay không có
<vubuntor745> nó phải tải list của mấy thằng kia
<vubuntor745> rồi mới load lên
<CoconutCicada> thằng kia là thằng nào?
<vubuntor745> còn sql mình client server thẳng luôn
<MrTuxHdb> list nào của mấy thằng kia
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: =))
<vubuntor745> của từng server
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: thế giờ tức là nếu mysql của mình bị hổng
<MrTuxHdb> thì các chỗ khác hổng luôn?
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor745> như vậy thì sida lắm
<vubuntor745> trong khi mình dùng 1 máy chủ sql
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<CoconutCicada> nếu thế thì có 2 vấn đề
<CoconutCicada> 1 là load
<vubuntor745> rồi add thêm nguồn của máy chia sẻ để tải gói
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<CoconutCicada> có cả trăm ngàn user
<vubuntor745> rồi so sánh
<CoconutCicada> làm sao để đảm bảo server kia chịu nổi tải?
<vubuntor745> gói nào ở server nào ngon hơn thì lấy về
<vubuntor745> trời
<CoconutCicada> rồi các vấn đề về authentication
<vubuntor745> bác đùa máy chủ mysql mà không chịu nổi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: thế nào là ngon hơn?
<CoconutCicada> :)
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: có chịu được cứt
<CoconutCicada> mình nghĩ là khó đấy
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: bạn test vài trăm thì nó dễ
<MrTuxHdb> plaintext hosts của adaway
<MrTuxHdb> một ngày chịu vài chục ngàn lượt tải
<MrTuxHdb> không phải đùa đâu
<vubuntor745> trời cái đó chỉ vài trăm MB thôi bác
<CoconutCicada> MrTuxHdb: ủa có làm gì đó dính đến adaway?
<MrTuxHdb> Ubuntu còn nhiều hơn
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCicada: ví dụ về chuyện plaintext thôi
<CoconutCicada> vài trăm mb không quan trọng
<vubuntor745> chỉ cần giá trị link hình ảnh, giải thích tên gói
<CoconutCicada> nhưng bạn đang over engineering vài vấn đề
<CoconutCicada> ví dụ như người dùng gõ vào
<CoconutCicada> a
<CoconutCicada> search tên gói/description
<CoconutCicada> dữ liệu tải qua tải lại sẽ như thế nào?
<CoconutCicada> có bao nhiêu gói tất cả?
<vubuntor745> còn tải thì nó phải thiết kế lại để nó tự tag server trong list server đã có
<CoconutCicada> số dữ liệu phải tải là bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor745> chứ không tải từ server phục vụ sql
<CoconutCicada> liệu có thể đảm bảo không có user nào abuse
<quydo> các bác ơi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: =thế có phải bạn đang làm phức tạp vấn đề không?
<CoconutCicada> query liên tục?
<MrTuxHdb> không có internet thì sao
<quydo> cho mình hỏi cái làm sao để tìm đc 1 trường chứa \n nhỉ
<MrTuxHdb> user không search được
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<quydo> mysql nhé
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor745> 1 lần 20 dòng
<vubuntor745> lại gặp thánh nữa
<quydo> chào thánh
<CoconutCicada> và còn 1 vấn đề này
<quydo> :D
<vubuntor745> cái đó phải mở public
<CoconutCicada> dependency resolving
<CoconutCicada> gói A dựa trên version b của gói B
<vubuntor745> không cho sửa
<CoconutCicada> gói B dựa trên version c của gói C
<MrTuxHdb> =))
 * quydo help me
<CoconutCicada> và gói D đã có sẵn nhưng lại yêu cầu version c1 của gói C chẳng hạn
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: tự dưng phải đèo thêm một đống phụ thuộc để làm gì :3
<MrTuxHdb> quydo: google
<CoconutCicada> thế thì cái việc lựa chọn ra 1 set các phần mềm để cài so với configuration đã có trên máy mình
<CoconutCicada> sẽ là ai thực hiện?
<MrTuxHdb> .g mysql sql like "\n"
<SuperLuserv3> MrTuxHdb: https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/string-comparison-functions.html
<quydo> google rồi, like '%\n%'
<quydo> ko đúng
<MrTuxHdb> quydo: mysql 5.5?
<CoconutCicada> máy chủ sao biết được trên máy tính mình đã cài phần mềm gì
<CoconutCicada> phiên bản thế nào
<CoconutCicada> để mà lựa chọn ra 1 set phần mềm phù hợp?
<vubuntor745> không
<quydo> đúng rồi MrTuxHdb
<CoconutCicada> hay cứ phải query qua lại liên tục/
<quydo> :D
<vubuntor745> mình thiết kế lại cái apt anh àk
<vubuntor745> để nó tự hiểu
<MrTuxHdb> quydo: đọc docs kia đi
<CoconutCicada> thiết kế thế nào?
<quydo> oki bác MrTuxHdb
<quydo> ô sao bác biết là 5.5
<MrTuxHdb> quydo: %\\n%
<quydo> thử rồi :D
<MrTuxHdb> đọc docs chưa :v
<vubuntor745> em cũng chưa nghĩ kỹ cho lắm
<CoconutCicada> vubuntor745: cái vụ dependency solving là NP complete đấy
<CoconutCicada> không phải dễ mà giải ra đâu
<vubuntor745> nhưng vừa mới nghĩ ra có thể là dựa vào bản chất hiện nay của apt
<CoconutCicada> và 100000 user nó đòi giải NP complete?
<CoconutCicada> nghe có vẻ hơi khó
<CoconutCicada> chưa kể khi query sẽ phải send cấu hình hiện tại của máy mình lên kia
<CoconutCicada> ví dụ đang dùng 2 repo khác nhau
<MrTuxHdb> quydo: query bác như nào
<vubuntor745> không không
<CoconutCicada> repo 1 không biết user đang chứa phiên bản c2 của gói C từ repo 2
<MrTuxHdb> quydo: docs nói là phải chuẩn
<CoconutCicada> thế thì sao nó sẽ giải ra thế nào?
<vubuntor745> ai mà send máy chủ sử lý làm gì
<CoconutCicada> vậy ai sẽ xử lý?
<vubuntor745> máy chủ chỉ có mục đích là đưa thông tin nhanh thôi anh
<CoconutCicada> vậy ai sẽ xử lý?
<vubuntor745> ví dụ như hình ảnh của cái phần mềm tui kiếm
<CoconutCicada> bạn cứ trả lời câu hỏi của mình đi
<vubuntor745> rồi tên nó là gì
<vubuntor745> thông tin của nó ra sao
<vubuntor745> và cái đó thì đc người quản lý tự import
<vubuntor745> chứ không phải là nơi giải quyết
<CoconutCicada> nhưng sao người quản lý có đủ đầu bài để xử lý được?
<quydo> like '%\n%' hoặc '%\\n%' đều ko có
<vubuntor745> viết thêm công cụ
<quydo> dữ liệu nó có đoạn này '<p>\n  Một Huyền' MrTuxHdb
<CoconutCicada> khi toàn bộ "có phần mềm gì" lẫn "phiên bản ra sao" lẫn "dependency thế nào" đều nằm trên server?
<MrTuxHdb> quydo: like '%\\n%' là chuẩn
<quydo> không phải \n là ẩn đâu
<MrTuxHdb> docs viết vậy
<vubuntor745> giống cái story google đó anh
<quydo> thử có đc đâu ;(
<CoconutCicada> vậy rốt cuộc vẫn phải lưu 1 cái replicate trên máy client
<CoconutCicada> thế thì khác gì đâu?
<MrTuxHdb> quydo: \n nó phải escape mà
<vubuntor745> phải dùng máy chủ sql thì mới duyệt phần mềm nhanh đc chứ
<vubuntor745> còn chuyện tải thì anh thích cái nào thì mới dựa trên link server cung cấp
<vubuntor745> để tải xuống
<quydo> thì thử cả 2 rồi đều k đc MrTuxHdb ;(
<quydo> bác vubuntor745 đang nói chủ đề gì thế
<CoconutCicada> vấn đề là 'thích cái nào' nó không đơn giản
<MrTuxHdb> quydo: kiểu đầu tiên là không đúng
<CoconutCicada> như ví dụ mình nói ở trên
<MrTuxHdb> kiểu thứ 2 mới đúng syntax
<quydo> like '%\n%' hoặc '%\\n%' đều ko có
<CoconutCicada> khi có dependency vào thì bạn phải giải để tìm ra các phần mềm cần cài
<vubuntor745> chứ load như ubuntu mình hiện nay thì mấy máy đó sida hết
<CoconutCicada> lẫn các thư viện
<CoconutCicada> thôi được rồi
<CoconutCicada> đơn giản nhé
<MrTuxHdb> quydo: có có \n\r không vậy
<vubuntor745> em hiểu ý anh nói
<vubuntor745> để em ví dụ cụ thể
<quydo> đây MrTuxHdb, trường đó có dòng '<p>\n  Một Huyền'
<quydo> giờ tìm \n ko ra :D
<CoconutCicada> có 1 user, cần cài phần mềm A, phần mềm A yêu cầu phiên bản b của thư viện B, và trên máy user đã có sẵn phiên bản b2 của B cài từ repo khác
<quydo> nó toàn ra cái xuống dòng thôi, tức ko escape đc cái \
<CoconutCicada> thế thì user cần interact thế nào để giải được?
<vubuntor745> như là cái driver nivia đi
<vubuntor745> =]]zzz
<CoconutCicada> interact cái trên như thế nào?
<vubuntor745> nvidia
<CoconutCicada> bạn cứ trả lời cho mình
<MrTuxHdb> quydo: chưa hiểu
<MrTuxHdb> thế nó result như nào
<vubuntor745> chỉ cần load về thôi
<CoconutCicada> load cái gì?
<MrTuxHdb> quydo: đếu được thì bác xài REGEXP xem
<vubuntor745> load thông tin cơ bản của phần mềm đó về
<quydo> ok thá»­ xem
<CoconutCicada> user bảo 'tôi cần phần mềm A', server trả lời "A cần b của B"
<CoconutCicada> lúc đó thì user làm gì tiếp?
<vubuntor745> ví dụ như lệ thuộc
<CoconutCicada> sau đó lại phải query dependency của *từng* version của A
<vubuntor745> nếu cài thì sẽ hỏi tiếp
<quydo> tức là select 1 trường trên mysql shell, bình thường \n sẽ là xuống dòng
<CoconutCicada> để lựa chọn ra set phù hợp?
<quydo> cơ mà cái này thấy đc \n
<vubuntor745> sever sẽ chỉ ra lệ thuộc
<CoconutCicada> ừ
<CoconutCicada> và lệ thuộc không phù hợp với cấu hình máy đang chạy
<vubuntor745> rồi cung cấp các danh sách link
<CoconutCicada> như mình bảo, A cần phiên bản b, nhưng máy đang chạy lại có phiên bản b2 cơ
<CoconutCicada> thì làm tiếp thế nào?
<CoconutCicada> hay là thông báo user là không thể đáp ứng dependency và lăn ra lỗi?
<vubuntor745> thì ko cùng phiên bản thì sao mà đc
<CoconutCicada> thế là lỗi rồi
<vubuntor745> trên server
<vubuntor745> phải có
<CoconutCicada> giả sử A có n phiên bản a1 a2 a3 a4
<vubuntor745> thì cái client mới có đc
<CoconutCicada> trong đó a3 a2 a1 chạy được với b2 của B
<CoconutCicada> còn a4 là mới nhất nhưng không chạy được b2
<CoconutCicada> thì một cái package manager "thông minh" và "đầy đủ thông tin"
<CoconutCicada> nó sẽ đưa ra 2 lựa chọn
<CoconutCicada> hoặc là cài a3 của A
<vubuntor745> không
<CoconutCicada> hoặc là up từ b2 -> b
<vubuntor745> người dùng
<vubuntor745> tự lựa anh àk
<CoconutCicada> sao mà lựa được? :)
<CoconutCicada> họ lấy được thông tin từ đâu?
<vubuntor745> thì mình chỉ liệt kê
<CoconutCicada> họ sao biết a3 có thể đáp ứng yêu cầu?
<vubuntor745> lựa chọn là người dùng
<CoconutCicada> đây là 1 ví dụ cực kỳ đơn giản chỉ có 2 gói lệ thuộc nhau
<vubuntor745> thì họ muốn dùng thì phải tự tìm hiểu
<CoconutCicada> thực tế thì nó là hàng chục gói
<CoconutCicada> thế thì chả ai dùng rồi
<vubuntor745> sao mà chả ai dùng
<CoconutCicada> họ chả cần quan tâm tìm hiểu gì, họ muốn có phần mềm đó và nó phải chạy được
<vubuntor745> tốc độ nhanh hơn hẳn
<CoconutCicada> bạn đừng chú trọng vào tốc độ
<CoconutCicada> :)
<vubuntor745> =]]]zzz
<CoconutCicada> cái quan trọng của hệ thống là nó phải đáp ứng được yêu cầu của user
<CoconutCicada> dependency solver là quan trọng nhất trong đó
<vubuntor745> thì người dùng muốn dùng cái nào
<vubuntor745> họ tự phải khắc biết
<vubuntor745> chứ chẵng nhẽ cả việc họ cần gì
<CoconutCicada> thế là họ bớt được 1s khi load trên USC
<vubuntor745> mà chúng ta cũng phải đáp ứng cho họ trong khi cả họ còn ko biết
<CoconutCicada> và mất 3 4 ngày để tìm hiểu tại sao nó lại thế?
<CoconutCicada> nói chung theo mình hiểu thì bạn đang đẩy 1 vấn đề NP hard từ máy tính sang cho người dùng
<vubuntor745> họ thích phiên bản a 1 thì chúng ta cung cấp danh sách phụ thuộc của a1 và chính nó
<CoconutCicada> cũng được
<vubuntor745> lẫn đường link
<CoconutCicada> có lẽ bạn rõ NP hard là cái gì?
<vubuntor745> để người dùng tự tải về
<CoconutCicada> nhưng ví dụ a1 lại không tương thích với phần mềm đang có trên máy tính
<vubuntor745> chứ không ép họ phải dùng a 2 hoặc a 3
<CoconutCicada> và a2 lại đáp ứng cơ
<quydo> .g Manchester United vs Chelsea
<SuperLuserv3> quydo: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-3043513/Chelsea-vs-Manchester-United-Sportsmail-s-10-key-questions-ahead-crunch-clash.html
<CoconutCicada> thế thì chỉ đơn giản là báo 'tôi không thể cài'?
<vubuntor745> cái đó trừ khi là một ditro lạc hậu
<quydo> .g fap
<SuperLuserv3> quydo: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fap
<vubuntor745> dĩ nhiên là khi lên tìm thì cũng phải gởi phiên bản
<vubuntor745> mình đang dùng chứ bác
<vubuntor745> chứ đâu ra mà khơi khơi mình lên tìm đc
<CoconutCicada> thế gửi *toàn bộ* cấu hình đang dùng trên máy lên server?
<CoconutCicada> :)
<vubuntor745> không
<vubuntor745> ví dụ như tui đang dùng ubuntu 12
<vubuntor745> thì server gởi 12 xuống
<vubuntor745> ubuntu 14 thì gởi 14
<vubuntor745> chứ load mấy cái kia làm gì
<CoconutCicada> gửi 12 là gửi những cái gì của 12?
<vubuntor745> àk nhầm
<CoconutCicada> toàn bộ gói của 12 đâu có vào chục ngàn gói thôi
<vubuntor745> gởi mấy thông tin cấu hình cả máy làm gì
<CoconutCicada> thế gửi cái chi?
<vubuntor745> chục ngàn gói mà có hình ảnh với ký tự không
<vubuntor745> thì cũng chỉ vài nốt nhạc với sql server
<CoconutCicada> tất nhiên
<CoconutCicada> quan trọng là cái solver thôi
<CoconutCicada> :)
<vubuntor745> tại chúng ta chỉ cung cấp cái đó
<CoconutCicada> server lúc đó phải xử lý xem phiên bản nào cài được
<CoconutCicada> nhanh ấy mà
<CoconutCicada> NP hard
<CoconutCicada> bạn có thể nói cho mình NP hard là cái gì?
<vubuntor745> chứ không cung cấp  gói binary tải về
<vubuntor745> bác quá phụ thuộc vào kiến thức nền rồi
<CoconutCicada> à không
<CoconutCicada> mình chỉ nghĩ đơn giản thế này
<CoconutCicada> mình biết nhiều người quản lý có vài ngàn server thôi
<CoconutCicada> ubuntu cũng được wikipedia sử dụng
<CoconutCicada> cho những hệ thống cực cực lớn
<CoconutCicada> các cái vấn đề kia mình thấy là họ phải tính chán rồi mới làm vậy
<CoconutCicada> chứ họ đâu phải dốt đến mức không biết dùng sql cho nhanh chứ phải không?
<vubuntor745> không phải vậy đâu anh
<CoconutCicada> mình thì ngu si
<CoconutCicada> không dám so với các bác ấy
<CoconutCicada> nên mình thấy họ lựa chọn thế nào mà mình chưa hiểu là tại sao
<vubuntor745> họ chưa có giải pháp tốt hơn thôi
<CoconutCicada> thì mình cũng chưa thể phán xét được rằng họ sai được
<CoconutCicada> tất nhiên
<CoconutCicada> mình cũng không thể loại bỏ khả năng bạn đúng
<vubuntor745> người nước ngoài chứ đâu có nghĩa là hòan hảo hết đâu anh
<CoconutCicada> cho dù tới hiện tại bạn chưa thuyết phục được mình
<CoconutCicada> bạn hoàn toàn có thể đề xuất ý tưởng của mình lên ubuntu developer
<CoconutCicada> nếu nó hay và xuất sắc, chắc họ chả tội gì không làm theo
<vubuntor745> em thích làm một mình sau đó thì đưa lên luôn.
<CoconutCicada> uhm
<CoconutCicada> rất ủng hộ
<CoconutCicada> đóng góp thì tốt cho cả cộng đồng
<vubuntor745> nhưng hiện tại thì em mới nghĩ đc đến đó thôi
<CoconutCicada> không sao
<CoconutCicada> bạn cứ làm tiếp
<vubuntor745> còn để làm đc chắc cũng phải lâu
<vubuntor745> giờ em đang nhắm tới mấy cái tiện ích nhỏ nhỏ
<vubuntor745> cho có kinh nghiệm cái đã
<vubuntor745> em viết bằng python hết
<vubuntor745> sau này có thể cho mọi người học dễ hơn
<CoconutCicada> uhm
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: đếu mịa cái mysql
<vubuntor745> hoặc tìm hiểu dễ hơn
<MrTuxHdb> nó đem đến cái thừa mà một cái package manager cần có
<vubuntor745> =]]]zzz
<MrTuxHdb> thế nên có cái quái nào xài như thế không
<MrTuxHdb> fedora, suse, rhel, centos hay debian/ubuntu
<vubuntor745> tại bác suy nghĩ nhiều quá thôi
<MrTuxHdb> chỉ có cái đám KDE mất dạy
<MrTuxHdb> cài cái amarok2
<MrTuxHdb> nó mới cài cả mysql server
<vubuntor745> mình viết phần mềm thì cần nhanh với giảm tải cpu đỡ chiếm ram
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: nhanh
<MrTuxHdb> ?
 * CoconutCicada nghĩ viết phần mềm nhanh phụ thuộc vào thuật toán 
<vubuntor745> có phương pháp nào
<vubuntor745> thì cứ ứng dụng nó vào thôi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: mysql server chạy thêm trên máy cá nhân
<MrTuxHdb> thành nhanh?
<MrTuxHdb> không tốn CPU?
<vubuntor745> chuẩn thuật toán là điều căn bản nhất
<MrTuxHdb> thế lúc cài lại máy thì db cũng mất à?
<vubuntor745> sql server chạy trên server bác ơi
<MrTuxHdb> config của user không được bảo toàn
<vubuntor745> chứ ai cho chạy trên client
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: chưa đọc mình nói gì à
<CoconutCicada> thôi kệ đi
<MrTuxHdb> cài amarok2
<vubuntor745> bác tux vẫn chưa hiểu nãy giờ chúng ta nói gì
<MrTuxHdb> nó cài mysql server
<CoconutCicada> vấn đề đấy nó tương đối là phức tạp đấy
<CoconutCicada> không đơn giản đâu ;)
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: định cải tiến USC với APT
<MrTuxHdb> thành client/server
<CoconutCicada> đến giờ vẫn chưa có lời giải
<CoconutCicada> he he
<MrTuxHdb> dùng DB cho nó *thân thiệt* với bạn
<MrTuxHdb> chứ gì?
<MrTuxHdb> right?
<CoconutCicada> dù toàn những engineer cỡ bự lương vài trăm ngàn đô
<vubuntor745> không phải như bác tux nghĩ đâu
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor745> cái đó có mà chơi lầy :3
<vubuntor745> đúng nếu làm đc cái đó
<vubuntor745> thì mang nó ra làm mã nguồn mở
<vubuntor745> thì thật phí thật
<vubuntor745> giá trị cao lắm
<CoconutCicada> he he
<CoconutCicada> không sao
<CoconutCicada> cứ nghiên cứu và phát triển
<vubuntor745> nói thiệt bán cả nhà dòng họ em đi
<CoconutCicada> làm được thì tốt, mà không làm được thì cũng học được vài thứ
<vubuntor745> còn không đc một nửa tiền của cái đó nữa
<MrTuxHdb> USC thật ra
<MrTuxHdb> có ma nào xài đâu ta
<MrTuxHdb> :3
 * MrTuxHdb xài synaptic + aptitude
<vubuntor745> hay là mình gộp cái phần mềm mà em vừa làm vào nhóm ubuntu-vn luôn đc ko bác
<CoconutCicada> mm
<CoconutCicada> giờ ubuntu-vn toàn ăn chơi chém gió thôi
<CoconutCicada> chả ai làm gì đâu
<CoconutCicada> nên tự làm sẽ tốt hơn
<vubuntor745> có sao đâu bác
<vubuntor745> mình cũng học hỏi đc nhiều điều
<vubuntor745> về cái khác
<CoconutCicada> ý là chả ai làm ấy
<vubuntor745> àk không sao
<vubuntor745> em solo riết quen rồi
<vubuntor745> :3
<vubuntor745> solo riết quen nên biến hàm toàn đặt theo thứ tự a b c  e f xong rồi lại a1 b1 e1 =]]]zz
<CoconutCicada> uh huh
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor745: ví dụ tên bạn là VuTo nha
<MrTuxHdb> chắc biến là VuTo1
<MrTuxHdb> VuTo2
<MrTuxHdb> VuTo3 chứ đếu gì
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> code thối
<vubuntor745> vãi
<vubuntor745> =]]]zzzz
<vubuntor745> đọc vào
<MrTuxHdb> code thế chó nó ngửi được
<vubuntor745> đếu hiểu đang viết cái gì
<vubuntor745> mà nó lại chạy đc cũng hay
<vubuntor745> =]]]zz
<vubuntor745> người ta gọi là vẽ bùa
 * MrTuxHdb cười đểu
<vubuntor745> =]]zzzz
<vubuntor745> đang xin vào nhóm viêtlug
 * MrTuxHdb out khỏi VietLUG, SaiGonLUG, HanoiLUG, VFOSSA và Ubuntu-VN
<vubuntor745> sốc dữ
<vubuntor745> đúng là cựu có khác
<MrTuxHdb> support mấy bạn end user rát tai lắm
<vubuntor745> chuẩn thật
<vubuntor745> em viết bài hướng dẫn sửa lỗi mà còn bị hạch lên hạch xuống
<vubuntor745> mặc dù vẫn đc
<vubuntor745> _ _!!
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<vubuntor745> albiononline có bác nào chơi ko
<vubuntor745> albion online
<CoconutCicada> ko
<vubuntor745> tưởng có em định hỏi sao mà nó ko báo lỗi gì hết nhưng vào màn hình đăng nhập là văng
<vubuntor745> chán
<vubuntor745> phiên bản linux đàng hoàng
<MrTuxHdb> linux đàng hoàng
<MrTuxHdb> là linux nào
 * MrTuxHdb xài linux không đàng hoàng
<vubuntor745> =]]zzzz
<vubuntor745> em dùng mint
<vubuntor745> hóng google chả thấy chút gió
<vubuntor745> If I switch to the official NVidia driver the program does not start.
<vubuntor745> quá nhọ cho mình
<vubuntor745> =]]]]zzz
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-19
<vubuntor976> chán số mình số nhọ .
<vubuntor976> vừa làm xong phần mềm thì thằng ubuntu đã chuyển sang systemctl
<vubuntor976> mà systemctl của thằng fedora chứ ko đc của opensuse nữa
<vubuntor976> cái đó khó bẫy thông tin ra
<vubuntor976> cái elementary đc cái trình duyệt file phần mềm nghe nhạc terminal đẹp tốt tiện ích
<vubuntor976> thêm cái mail client của nó nữa
<vubuntor976> còn lại chán vồn
<vubuntor976> ubuntu thì đợt này chuẩn bị tạch rồi. vì giữ lại cái title còn trong khi gnome 3 16 nó chuẩn bị bỏ luôn cái title thay thế bằng headbar title
<n0bawk> vubuntor976: như dùng mac thôi?
<vubuntor976> mốt cái gnome nó còn phát triển khiếp nữa
<vubuntor976> giờ mới chỉ là demo thôi
<vubuntor976> sợ mốt theo cái gtk của gnome chuyển sang lập trình trên win hết tương thích
<n0bawk> good?
<vubuntor976> chắc mình cũng chạy
<n0bawk> developing is good?
<vubuntor976> chắc sẽ good hơn
<vubuntor976> cái gnome nó thiết kế kiểu nước lợ desktop ko ra desktop mà vừa cảm ứng lẫn desktop
<vubuntor976> chắc tại chưa hoàn thiện
<vubuntor976> mà nó chiếm quá nhiều không gian tầm nhìn trong thao tác
<vubuntor976> cũng muốn sửa lại cái gnome cho nó hợp chút tội toàn code c
<vubuntor976> mà viết ko đúng thì nó chạy như zombie
<vubuntor976> phải cái đó có phiên bản bằng python
<vubuntor976> ko sợ bị đứng máy
<vubuntor976> mà gnome giờ ở vài distro nó cũng chạy chẵng khác zombie
<vubuntor976> àk mà để xem có cái desktop nào viết bằng python ko
<vubuntor976> để hóng sửa
<vubuntor976> sugar _ _!!
<vubuntor976> cái systemd của centos với opensuse vừa search dễ lấy hơn còn của fedora thì đẹp nhưng hóc xương
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor976: thế thiết kế hẳn cái mới
<MrTuxHdb> thay GNOME đi
<MrTuxHdb> cho nó nước ngọt
<MrTuxHdb> hay *nước mặn*?
<vubuntor976> chưa đủ đẳng cấp thánh @,@
<vubuntor976> giờ thì phải cam chịu mà dùng thôi
<MrTuxHdb> thế nên bớt phàn nàn vớ vẩn đi =))
<vubuntor976> kde thì đc có mỗi thư viện phần mềm thì lởm hơn cả gnome
<vubuntor976> chắc thế =]]]zzz
<vubuntor596> haloo
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-18
<stk> w
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-19
<vubuntor930> tại sao mình cài ubuntu bằng usb xong mình muốn vào hdh là mình cần usb mới vào đc v? mình cài song song với win 7 ạ
<CoconutCrab> lúc chọn ổ cứng để cài boot loader có lẽ bạn đã chọn nhầm sang usb
<vubuntor930> mình đã phân vùng 20gb cho ubuntu rồi và mình check thì tên các ổ cứng đã thay đổi thành linux swap và ext4 rồi ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-21
<vubuntor870> hi admin
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-22
<quydo-> ping
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-23
<vubuntor893> xin chào
<vubuntor893> có anh chị nào giúp với
<vubuntor893> Cứu
<vubuntor893> cứu
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-24
<MrTuxHdb> má 5h sáng vào nhờ giúp đỡ =))
<MrTuxHdb> vl Ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> vl Linux
<valkyrie> uh
#ubuntu-vn 2017-04-19
<giang> hi
<giang> còn ai k ?
<MrTuxHdb> còn toàn bot
<MrTuxHdb> giang: muốn hỏi gì?
<giang> ổ ôi mừng vãi, e tưởng k còn ai
<giang> em lang thang vào đây thôi
<giang> anh có trong cái group fb ubuntu vn k ạ ?
<giang> anh có nick fb k ?
<MrTuxHdb> không
<MrTuxHdb> cái group đó thả 1 phát là các bạn vào ị
<MrTuxHdb> sau cho các bạn tự ị tự dọn
<MrTuxHdb> chắc giờ thơm lắm rồi
<MrTuxHdb> giang: hỏi nick fb làm đéo gì
<MrTuxHdb> hay add mình đi, mình blocked luôn cho tiện :3
<MrTuxHdb> hỏi thì hỏi cứ lòng vòng
<giang> ha =)) ôi chết mất, đúng là "danh bất hư truyền" =))
<giang> em đọc trên mấy cái trước đây, thấy bảo anh nói phũ lắm
<giang> giờ anh dùng win hay linux ?
<Stanley00> ôi mẹ ơi... bên này có người nói chuyện... @@
<giang> anh bao nhiêu tuổi ?
<CoconutCrab> 32
<giang> Stanley00 : giật cả mình =))
<MrTuxHdb> giang: win
<MrTuxHdb> giang: 18 tuổi
<MrTuxHdb> trym còn zin
<giang> MrTux e cũng đoán thế
<MrTuxHdb> ờ còn đoán gì nữa không
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: già rồi
 * MrTuxHdb vuốt vuốt sừng CoconutCrab 
<giang> =)) e tưởng k còn ai, vào mấy cái link ở trang chủ thì die hết
<MrTuxHdb> uả
<MrTuxHdb> trang chủ còn vào được à
<MrTuxHdb> giỏi vl
<giang> k, ubuntu.com cơ
<giang> còn mấy trang vn gì đó thì die hết rồi
<MrTuxHdb> and?
<giang> còn cái irc này, em nghịch nghịc vào xem có gì, thấy vẫn trong list vẫn còn ng` chat thử
<MrTuxHdb> ok ra là đi thử bot
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<giang> bot xịn
<giang> công nhận bot xịn
 * Stanley00 nghi ngờ đi vào chỉ để hỏi xem tờ rym MrTuxHdb còn hay không để add facebook...
<giang> chat irc riêng gạ luôn, giờ fb hay bị vợ quản
<giang> a MrTux h đang ở đâu ạ ?
<CoconutCrab> Đà Nẵng
<giang> đ tiện gạ, gạ anh Crab =))
<giang> e ở HN
<MrTuxHdb> Hà Giang
 * MrTuxHdb đang trồng cần sa xuất sang Canada
<giang> he, cần sa cho trẻ trâu thôi
<giang> e quê ở Yên Bái
<giang> cánh đồng anh túc
<MrTuxHdb> anh túc vẫn là phạm pháp bên canada
#ubuntu-vn 2018-04-22
<vubuntor838> hi
<vubuntor838> minh can ho tro cai 1 phan mem du toan tren ubuntu
<vubuntor838> nhung khong duoc
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor838: phần mềm nào vậy?
#ubuntu-vn 2019-04-20
<lineloly2511> hoi xiu co ong nao biet cai unikey nao cho toi khong xai ibus dom qua!
<CoconutCrab> fcitx-unikey bạn nhé
<lineloly2511> thanks
